# Mini-Review: digiZoid ZO "portable subwoofer"



## project86

In the world of audio enthusiasts, there are many options and choices to be made. Some can almost be seen as polarizing, such as tube sound versus solid state or analog versus digital. Of course, any reasonable person will see these as options to explore rather than a cause to become dogmatically entrenched in… but sometimes people take this hobby a bit to seriously.
   
  Among the most polarizing options is the use of equalization. Detractors contend that in order to enjoy the music as it was intended, the signal needs to remain pure and unmolested. Fans of equalization counter that a good EQ simply fixes flaws in the reproduction chain, meaning the EQ is actually helping produce a more pure accurate sound. Obviously both sides want the same thing but disagree on how to get there.
   
  The reason so many people dislike equalization is likely due to its poor history of implementation. The traditional “treble” and “bass” adjustment knobs, utilized for decades, are very limited in scope as to what they can do, and the classic “loudness” button is more concerned with bass boost at lower volumes. Over the years EQ has become much better, but there are still many devices (Sansa Fuze and Clip for example) that don’t have a passable EQ option. Unless you have used a DAP with a good EQ like a Cowon or Samsung, you might have no idea how a good EQ can actually help you enjoy music.
   
  Enter the digiZoid ZO. They market the thing as a “personal subwoofer”, which is an interesting way of saying it is a portable hardware based EQ box with an emphasis on the low end. It also acts as somewhat of an amp although it does is not really advertised as such and does not have its own volume control. The theory is that you run your source flat (with no EQ or bass boost applied) and then send the signal into the ZO which takes care of it from there, thus adding a (hopefully good) EQ option to practically any device. The ZO sells for $119 and comes with a 60 day money back guarantee.
   
  The item itself is about the size and shape of an iPod Nano, although it is a bit shorter (roughly ¾ of an inch) and a tiny bit thicker (1/10 of an inch). It is made of plastic, is very lightweight, and has a gloss black plastic finish that looks quite nice but attracts fingerprints easily (think black Sansa Fuze). Much like a portable amp, it has a pair of 1/8th inch jacks; one for the input, one for headphones. The only control is a combo rocker wheel/button on the side which is responsible for powering the ZO off/on as well as adjusting the level of EQ that is applied. When powered off, the unit operates in “bypass mode” which means it allows the original signal to flow through to the output with no processing applied. The rocker wheel portion does not adjust volume as you might assume (again, this is not really a typical amp) but rather lets you choose between 32 different EQ curve settings. A small LED lighted window gradually changes from green to red with each step of adjustment, red indicating maximum processing. The whole thing is elegantly simple to use; as I type this I realize it would likely be quicker to learn it all by playing around with the device than it is to read this paragraph.
   
  The packaging is quite nice, and it looks like a retail product. Bundled accessories include a 4 inch mini to mini cable, a 40 inch mini to mini cable, a mini-USB cable for charging, and a user guide.
   
  Visiting the digiZoid website (www.digizoid.com) there are lots of marketing claims thrown around. They say their product is “the world's first speakerless subwoofer & electronic audio enhancement device for portable media.” Some of this marketing speak can seem a bit overwhelming, but the bottom line is that they are claiming a unique way of reshaping sound to make it sound better than would normally be possible. Here is a helpful quote from the website:
   
  “digiZoid® SmartVector™ sound contouring technology utilizes a new method of sound enhancement, which is expected to become the foundation for future audio system design. It doesn't employ standard audio enhancement techniques such as: cross feed, low-frequency bandwidth extension, common equalization schemes, or digital signal processing algorithms.
  Instead, we approached the problem from a different angle, and engineered from the perspective of the human auditory system. Our solution is therefore based on principles of hearing sensitivity, psychoacoustics, and in particular, psophometric filtering. SmartVector technology deviates from many of the established audio industry standards; and as a result, breaks some well-known stereotypes (i.e., you can't get big bass out of small speakers, because you actually can with SmartVector).”
   
  I was going to look up the term psophometric filter, as I had never heard of it, but the website handily shows a definition:
   
  “A filter whose response is based on that of the human auditory system”
   
  My initial reaction when encountering all this information was that this product might sound convincingly good for the masses, but it probably not designed with headphone enthusiasts in mind. After spending some time with it, my opinion has changed for the most part.
   
   
   
  I used the ZO with a Sansa Fuze, Sansa Clip+, an old Insignia Sport player, and a QLS QA-350 solid state transport. I tried various headphones from low to high end, in ear to full size. I listened to all types of music. I also watched a few movies on my PC via Netflix streaming video.
   
  Overall I am impressed with the quality of sound that the ZO produces. When used at the lowest setting (green) which I call level 1, the unit supposedly doesn’t apply any sound contouring measures, but simply acts as an amp. Even so, there ends up being an inherent bass boost that is definitely noticeable, as long as you are using some capable headphones. If a headphone is able to benefit from amplification, you will certainly notice it when using the ZO in this manner, as you would when using any amp of reasonable quality. If the headphones do not require amplification, then it will just sound the same but louder. Even as just a standalone amp, the ZO is pretty decent; better in my opinion than the usual suspects like Fiio, and on par with some of the better cmoy designs out there.
   
  The real fun begins when you start moving further up the scale of contour profiles. As you can see on the chart here http://www.digizoid.com/tech each step up gives you further enhanced bass as well as a bit of high frequency boost. I don’t quite consider myself a full fledged bass-head, but I might be border line. Even so, the higher contour levels are a bit too much for me. At those levels, to my ears the bass starts becoming too unrealistic and unbalanced. To be fair, it sounds much better than other extreme bass boost EQ features that I have heard, and some people might enjoy it.
   
  There are 32 levels of adjustment total. I found that my preferred zone was somewhere in the yellow to orange zone, meaning roughly steps 3-20 or so depending on what headphone I was using, the music, and my mood. I also found that the quality of the result varied quite a bit. I found that I generally preferred to keep high end headphones to their stock sound, which meant using the very lowest setting. Headphones like the Westone ES3X, Monster Turbine Pro Copper, and Sennheiser HD600, all have an excellent sound which benefits from the “level 1 amping” but does not really lend itself well to the sound contouring. Perhaps it is just that I am very familiar with them and any change to the sound signature is unwelcome, or the fact that they already have excellent bass reproduction with a fairly balanced sound signature. Whatever the case, they did not sound terrible with a higher contouring level, but ultimately I prefer to go without.
   
  On the other hand, many headphones (mostly in the low and lower mid range with regards to pricing) benefit quite a bit from the extra boost of the ZO. A large but incomplete list includes: Soundmagic PL-30 and PL50, Ultimate Ears SuperFi 3, Koss Portapro and KSC-75, Audio Technica AQ88, Phonak PFE, Head Direct RE-2, JVC FX300, Etymotic ER6i, ADDIEMs, Equation Audio RP21, and AKG K271 original edition. Many of these were borrowed so I’m not an expert, but I used the bypass feature a lot to try and get a feel for their basic sound prior to boosting it with the ZO. Looking at the list, it seems that a common theme is IEMs that are somewhat neutral or bass light. The ZO is very good at taking those types and giving them a bit more kick. But also note that some heavy hitters like the Equation RP21 and the Koss siblings showed a good improvement as well.
   
  I struggle a bit to explain how things sound with the ZO activated. Generally speaking, there is an increase in bass, not just volume but the presence and texture. Bass drums for example can often sound not just like they are being given more volume in the mix, but almost as if the drummer is playing it harder, resulting in more impact and energy. As long as you stay in the previously mentioned zone of yellow to orange, the bass not intrude or overwhelm the rest of the spectrum. Push it too high into the red zone and things generally start to get messy, with bass blurring into the mids and making the whole thing unbalanced. Even if that didn’t happen, for my tastes the yellow zone is plenty of bass; other opinions may vary.
   
  Aside from the bass impact, there is also a subtle boost in the upper midrange and high frequencies. This is less immediately obvious than the bass improvement, but arguably more important. What it ends up doing, depending on your headphones, is giving you a somewhat different take on your music. There is an old review cliché that goes something like “I heard details I have never heard before!” In this case, I think my attention was drawn to things that I had not paid much notice to in the past. The first time this struck me was listening to Metallica’s “Black Album”. I found myself constantly noticing Hetfield’s rhythm guitar instead of focusing on the lyrics or the lead guitar as usual. I switched it up and tried the classic BT album “ESCM”. Again I found myself tuning in to all the little background details, which the album is packed full with, rather than focusing on the music as a whole.
   
  This shift in focus of details, combined with the enhanced snap of the bass drum (and often the snare drum too), made for a very appealing sound. I especially liked it with various genres of electronic music. I also felt it really enhanced the sound of classic rock; many of my favorite albums from the 60s and 70s were recorded in such a way that makes the drums sound rather anemic, and the natural sounding boost from the ZO really brings them to life. That could just be the drummer in me talking.
   
  In the end, I was able to find examples from every genre of music that sounded great with the ZO. At times I preferred to leave the ZO on level 1 for a flat response, but more often than not I found I appreciated at least a low level of contour enhancement. Again it is very dependant on the headphones being used and on your mood. I wish I could better articulate how it sounds, but it is something you really have to hear to understand. I can say this: For some of my headphones, the ZO helps them give the best bass performance they have ever given. For example, my Audio Technica AQ88 clip-ons. Ordinarily they have absolutely ZERO bass. Using a normal EQ, I have never been able to coax any sort of realistic sounding low end response from them. With the ZO turned up to medium setting, the bass actually pounds a bit. It is impressively convincing; they sound like completely different drivers, and the impact seems real. I guess this is a result of that psophometric filtering that they mentioned. However it works, I like it.
   
  I watched some movies with the ZO, and was even more impressed with this little unit. My theater room features dual 15” Triad subwoofers, so I’m used to a fairly high amount of sub output when watching films. The ZO was able to give me a much closer simulation of that when used with most headphones as compared to just using the headphone jack on the computer. The audio on streaming Netflix videos seems roughly equivalent to medium bitrate mp3 compression, and overall it is not as smooth and dynamic as a Blu-ray with a lossless audio track, but with the ZO I was more than satisfied with what I was hearing.
   
  There are only a few things I could find to complain about, and they are relatively minor. My biggest complaint relates to the input/output jacks on the bottom: they need to be marked. The manual shows them as having little arrow labels indicating signal flow, but my ZO does not have any such markings. On multiple occasions, I plugged my source and my headphones into the opposite jacks. With this configuration, you still get sound when the unit is powered off (remember the bypass function) but when you power on the sound is gone. This made me think my battery was too low to produce sound, which was not the case. A simple label, etching, or other method of identification would be very helpful to avoid this problem. Aside from that, the thing is a fingerprint magnet, just like every other shiny black device. The complaints end there. Build quality is good, battery life is roughly 10-12 hours, and the size is perfect in my opinion. Some may balk at the lack of a dedicated volume control, but once again, this is not a traditional amp. This didn’t really bother me; with all of the sources I tried, I got fairly clean sound just by using the headphone out. My worst sounding player, the Insignia Sport, still gave pretty good sound in this manner, so I don’t think it is a big issue. There is a tiny bit of hiss with certain IEMs but I never found it to be too bothersome. I have not had a chance to try the ZO with speakers but based on headphone performance I imagine a small pair of powered monitor speakers might get a nice boost. A common trait of cheap headphones and PC speakers systems is a sloppy, over boosted lower frequency section. The manufacturers, perhaps rightly so, conclude the general population will confuse the increased bass quantity with increased bass quality, which unfortunately many people do. I don’t believe the ZO will be a good match with those types of headphones or speakers. Thankfully there are many good options available at reasonable prices that don’t suffer this problem, and the ZO should play well with them.
   
  When I first checked out the digiZoid website, it seemed suspiciously full of marketing talk, and the ZO struck me as one of those products designed for the uneducated masses who don’t know the first thing about good headphone audio reproduction. I’m happy to report that is not the case. The ZO hits more often than it misses. It is a well thought out product, and really stands apart from other amps. If all you want is an amp, there are plenty of choices out there in this price range. But none of them offer the unique sound enhancing technology that the ZO offers. It proved to be very versatile by working very well with many different headphones, and brought a unique spin to the music that was fun to listen to. If that sounds good to you, I suggest you give the ZO a try. As I mentioned, they offer a 60 day money back guarantee, so you are free to experiment with it and see if the sound fits your taste. It would end up costing you about $5 or so to ship the unit back to digiZoid if you decide the sound is not for you. When companies offer generous refund policies like that, it inspires confidence that they really believe in their product and think most people will too. At this point I have to say I agree with them. The ZO is far from a typical audiophile product, but it earned its place in my collection of gear by sounding unique and fun, and I recommend it for bass lovers everywhere.
   
   

   
   

   
   

  *Note that this is my own cable, not the one bundled with the ZO.


----------



## project86

Pics added


----------



## uglijimus

Being an EQ enthusiast I was initially excited by your post.  But as I read on... predetermined settings?  That's too bad for me because I need to have individual control over each frequency.  My Meizu has a 10-band EQ and I have yet to see better than that, but one day I would love to have a parametric eq on a portable mp3 player! Anyway I'm sure this device sounds pretty good and I'm sure it's better than having no ability to manipulate frequencies.


----------



## project86

Updated with pics, and fixed the font. Not sure what happened there....
  
  Quote: 





uglijimus said:


> Being an EQ enthusiast I was initially excited by your post.  But as I read on... predetermined settings?  That's too bad for me because I need to have individual control over each frequency.  My Meizu has a 10-band EQ and I have yet to see better than that, but one day I would love to have a parametric eq on a portable mp3 player! Anyway I'm sure this device sounds pretty good and I'm sure it's better than having no ability to manipulate frequencies.


 

 Parametric EQ on a DAP? Yes please. It is actually already in the iPod (sort of): http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/equalizer/id321267949?mt=8#
   
  The EQ curve on this product is specifically defined to achieve a predetermined result. While the lack of adjustability seems like a drawback, I can't argue with the sound it produces. I get better bass boost from this thing than I have ever been able to get with an EQ on my own. I've tried Cowon S9, Samsung P3, and Sony X series, all of which offer very good sound adjustment options.


----------



## uglijimus

you should try a meizu.  10 band EQ with a bass booster that sounds great (at least with my Denon2000).


----------



## project86

Quote: 





uglijimus said:


> you should try a meizu.  10 band EQ with a bass booster that sounds great (at least with my Denon2000).


 

 I used to have the classic Meizu M6 which had the 10 band EQ, bass boost, SRS surround, etc. It was pretty good for an EQ but not in line with the BBE or DNSe processing from Cowon and Samsung respectively.
   
  But I don't think we are on the same page here. The ZO is more for enhancing bass on neutral or bass light headphones than on bass monsters like the D2000. I would use it as an amp only with something like the Denon.


----------



## uglijimus

The meizu works quite well w/ the Denons, especially for cutting some of the bloated frequencies like 60hz and some of 150hz while heightening mid-bass like 300hz.
   
  In what way would you say the EQ SQ is better on either a cowon or samung than on a meizu? the meizu to me, doesn't have any kind of artificial sound processing when raising/cutting frequencies as long as it's not a dB value greater than 3 or 4.  So I'm curious as to how much better the cowon or samsung is.
   
  sorry if it seems like I'm hijacking your thread, maybe I should have started it out in a different one...


----------



## project86

Quote: 





uglijimus said:


> The meizu works quite well w/ the Denons, especially for cutting some of the bloated frequencies like 60hz and some of 150hz while heightening mid-bass like 300hz.
> 
> In what way would you say the EQ SQ is better on either a cowon or samung than on a meizu? the meizu to me, doesn't have any kind of artificial sound processing when raising/cutting frequencies as long as it's not a dB value greater than 3 or 4.  So I'm curious as to how much better the cowon or samsung is.
> 
> sorry if it seems like I'm hijacking your thread, maybe I should have started it out in a different one...


 


 Well my first complaint was that the thing had default settings of +8, with all other sound options activated, right out of the box. Fixed that but later did a firmware update, and it turned everything back on again.
   
  It seems to me that the Meizu had a bit of distortion when boosting the bass. I could never seem to keep it from creeping into the midbass and becoming unbalanced. Also, as you said, it must be kept under +3 or so. The others are better at doing large adjustments.
   
  Anyways we are getting off topic, once again: the ZO, for whatever reason, accomplishes what none of those excellent EQ options could ever do, which is giving me convincingly real, impactful bass from my Audio Technica AQ88 which normally have ZERO bass. Other EQs just sound bad with the AQ88, but somehow the ZO pulls it off.


----------



## project86

Update: In an email exchange with the folks at digiZoid, it was brought to my attention that my unit was missing a piece on the bottom. This endcap piece features logos identifying which jack is for input and which is for output. Thus my main complaint with the ZO is not really valid.
   
  I'm not exactly sure how it happened, but it's possible the review sample they sent me had been used in the past as a review sample, and perhaps got broken during that process. The other possibility is that the piece was simply omitted during the assembly process. Either way, it would be easily remedied if it happened to someone who had actually purchased a unit, so it isn't really a problem after all.


----------



## customNuts

I wonder how it would perform out of an already amped signal like the hifiman hm-801, hm-602??
   
  @project86, do you think there would be a noticable loss of the sound "integrity" (if I can use that word)  when using the zo out of the headphone out of such a powerful portable player??
  I can definately see it's merits when paired with devices like the clip or nano, but after an already amped signal maybe it would be too much??
   
  btw I think it's pretty cool. I LOVE the contour switch on my Voyager.


----------



## qusp

rockbox has best EQ evaaarr!! 
   
  OMG at boosting bass on D2000!! i'm talking to you too ryan!!


----------



## dmcs414

While vacationing in Tokyo (Shibuya specifically) 2 days ago I came across this little device at a DJ record store/supply shop and thought I'd give it a try.  Let me preface by saying my music tastes vary quite a bit from classical, jazz, world, rock and more, but for my entire adult life I've always had a fondness for various types of electronic music which I discovered in my teens in the underground "rave" scene where I lived at the time. 
   
  Lately my tastes in this area have leaned more towards drum-n-bass, dubstep, electro and other similar subgenres with a heavy emphasis on bass.  Over the last few years I've tried many different headphones and portable amps often recommended for "bassheads", which I hoped might be able to reproduce these styles of music generally best experienced in a club or party with a proper sound system to reproduce the intense levels of bass required to achieve the desired effect.  (Definitely an acquired taste) 
   
  I had for a time been hopeful that I could somewhat approximate this with my former Denon D2000s and various portable amps and sources but always felt the bass was just too shy or when EQ'd to bring up the low-end, the obscuring effect over the mids and highs was too much and thus I pretty much gave up trying to enjoy this music via headphones and limited my headphone listening to other types of music.  A little sad I was to come to this conclusion, but no biggie.
   
  Enter the digiZoid ZO "portable subwoofer" and the cans I happen to have with me on my trip, some Phiaton MS400s I picked up at the airport since my wife had my usual go-to portable headphones, audio-technica ESW9s.  The Phiatons are nothing special and prior to buying the ZO I felt certain I'd sell them here when I returned home.  To my vast delight I found this little unassuming, inexpensive device was able to turn my Phiaton MS400s into the best portable listening experience I've ever encountered for specifically these types of music.  BTW my source at the moment is either my iPad or Samsung Captivate with only the ZO between it and my Phiatons.  I should stress that my utter joy in using this device really is limited to bass-heavy electronic music and that alone.  For almost anything else,  I'd stick with a decent portable amp and headphones with overall better fidelity like my ATH-ESW9s, or use the ZO with the lowest settings, or "green" on the contour bar.
   
  However, if you're like me and have always lusted over the idea of taking Burial, Shock One, Chase & Status, Justice and the like with you while you're out and about, I cannot recommend this little guy enough.  Just play with the presets until you find the one that best compliments your personal taste.  For me this thing is practically an answered prayer, amazingly, and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Two words come to my mind and also spending $25 instead of $100 for the same type bass boosting device.FIIO E5!!


----------



## dmcs414

Quote: 





nirvana1000 said:


> Two words come to my mind and also spending $25 instead of $100 for the same type bass boosting device.FIIO E5!!


 


   I've heard the FIIO E5.  No comparison, IMO.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





dmcs414 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Me too, same conclusion. I don't blame people for doubting the ZO.... I probably would too had I not heard it. It just sounds like it would be for the Bose crowd who doesn't know any better. But it actually is a serious audio device for a specific application, and I'm glad that at least one other person has validated my impressions.


----------



## ddr

you even found it in tokyo ...

too bad this is not available in Canada


----------



## dmcs414

I have every confidence that enterprising bass enthusiasts will get on these and we'll see it blow up. It really is nothing like any other portable amp-like device out there. Wanting to make sure I wasn't dreaming, since I came back to the states Ive compared it to every portable amp with some sort of focus on bass or "bass boost" I can get my hands on and I'm more convinced than ever it's an utterly unique device in a sea of mediocrity.


----------



## slapshot30

Thanks for the review. I just ordered mine. It looks pretty promising to any basshead. If all works out I will definitely push to get this amp's name out here on Head-Fi. I stuggled for months trying to find a good bass boosting amp around $100. I'm sure others have trouble too. I've tried the Cmoy but the fact that it simply has a bass boost on/off function doesn't work that well. So if that bass boost is too much/little, you're screwed. As with me, the bass boost ruined the SQ when it came to the Cmoy.


----------



## shotgunshane

I decided to order one too today even though it sounds like they are close to producing a version 2.  Being able to control the amount of bass on the fly is very appealing, especially if it is higher quality bass than just software EQ on the DAP.  Maybe these will give my W4's the small added kick I want.


----------



## shotgunshane

Found out this morning that V2 won't be released until October.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Sold mine to hiflight, but when I owned it I can say with confidence that it's the best kept secret for quality bass AND overall SQ.  It proved to me how most other devices (amps, combo amp/dac) are grossly over priced, granted that industrial aesthetics do come with a price, but in the end, it's the sound that matters, right? 
   
  I await for somebody to dissect one to see the innards causing the magic.


----------



## shotgunshane

How come you decided to sell it?


----------



## alphaphoenix

I use my Meizu only for working out.  Didn't want to carry another thing around.


----------



## shotgunshane

Gotcha. I'm trying the zo, since it is pretty small and hopefully I won't mind carrying it around.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Gotcha. I'm trying the zo, since it is pretty small and hopefully I won't mind carrying it around.


 


 I think I am just going to put velcro stickers on the back of my iPod and Zo. I just got mine and it works perfectly as it states. If your headphones are good enough, then the Zo will be able to highly increase the bass without messing up the sound quality. Doesn't do much with earbuds though (understandable). This is the one and ONLY amp I have found that gives out enough bass (tons of it) without ruining the quality. The 32 levels of bass is genius to adapt to anyone's needs. I am very impressed with it. I just don't understand how this thing isn't more popular. The one and only bad thing is not being able to use an LOD with it (no volume control) but maybe they will put volume control on the next Zo. I am definitely keeping mine though.


----------



## shotgunshane

On their support page they suggest putting an inline volume control on your LOD before the zo. Of course it is one more thing to mess with.


----------



## slapshot30

Yea I also read that... but considering the size of the Zo, it is obviously meant for portable use and it's tough to find that short of an inline cord. Just another hassle in my opinion but oh well, I can barely tell the difference between the quality of LOD and basic headphone jack.

  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> On their support page they suggest putting an inline volume control on your LOD before the zo. Of course it is one more thing to mess with.


----------



## rodneymjones

I'm in need of another portable headphone amp since my Little Dot Micro+ is MIA and have always yearned for better EQ control when using my iPhone. I just ordered mine from sharperimage.com. I'm really excited to hear what this will do.


----------



## shotgunshane

Hopefully you used an online coupon. I was able to find a 12% off code and still got free shipping from them.


----------



## munkyballz

This sounds like it would be perfect for say the DBA-02, when you're in the mood for some clean, balanced analytical sound, but with some more weight and texture to the bass.  Or RE-Zeros, CK10s, etc...  Might have to take a look at this someday.


----------



## shotgunshane

I just received mine today.  Initial impressions are:  It's very tiny; smaller than a 2nd gen nano. It has a slight turn on pop which I've been told they are fixing in v2.  Wow, this thing sounds pretty good.  It doesn't just boost bass but boosts the entire frequency, so that mids and highs don't get lost in the increasing bass.  Sounds good with my W4's; with one to two notches of bass from flat, they hit harder in mid and sub bass, while keeping the cymbal crashes loud and clear.  Very fun and seems to be pretty darn clean on my first few minutes of listening.
   
  I'll have to spend more time with it to tell how good it really is but for IEM's I don't see a reason to by a regular amp over this thing.  I'm really surprised this hasn't taken off to FOTM status on head-fi.


----------



## alphaphoenix

The little thing also drove my Grado RS2 very well, of course not as transparent as my desktop amp, but the sound is very musical, wide, and detailed.  Colored - yes, but in a very good, musical, and joyful way.  It's quite impressive for the admission price.  I think until the big names (RSA, Headamp, Arrow, and such) dare implement the same or identicle implementation, the ZO and the anticipated v2 will be a hit sleeper here.


----------



## shotgunshane

After sending some Facebook messages back and forth, I've learned that v2 will be the same size but will probably a flat black, instead of a glossy black. They plan on a low battery indicator and more changes to the color on the lightscale indicator, to better tell how many steps you've changed. They will be reducing or eliminating the turn on pop. There are more changes they will disclose later after testing them. 

I suggested a second headphone port on the bottom, as well as volume control for LOD integration. I'm not sure if they will be able to make those upgrades at this time.


----------



## slapshot30

LOD integreation should be up there in priorities, but all those seem like pretty important issues too. Using this with my headphones does a ton, but doesn't do much to my IEM's. Granted, my M2's are as good as I have ($60) but does anyone have IEM's that have been able to handle a considerable amount of bass increase by using the ZO?

  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> After sending some Facebook messages back and forth, I've learned that v2 will be the same size but will probably a flat black, instead of a glossy black. They plan on a low battery indicator and more changes to the color on the lightscale indicator, to better tell how many steps you've changed. They will be reducing or eliminating the turn on pop. There are more changes they will disclose later after testing them.
> 
> I suggested a second headphone port on the bottom, as well as volume control for LOD integration. I'm not sure if they will be able to make those upgrades at this time.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I'm really surprised this hasn't taken off to FOTM status on head-fi.


 

 I think that is based on the fact that they don't really market the thing to HeadFi types. Reading the website could easily give you the impression that the zo is more of a toy than a legit device (which we both know is not the case).  


  Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> The little thing also drove my Grado RS2 very well, of course not as transparent as my desktop amp, but the sound is very musical, wide, and detailed.  Colored - yes, but in a very good, musical, and joyful way.  It's quite impressive for the admission price.  I think until the big names (RSA, Headamp, Arrow, and such) dare implement the same or identicle implementation, the ZO and the anticipated v2 will be a hit sleeper here.


 

  
  Good description. I did notice their website mentions that they can licence the technology to others. I think that would be a worthwhile thing for one of those other companies to look in to. Instead of a simple "bass boost" button or toggle, they could have maybe a dial marked 0-10 where 0 was "off" and 10 was "full boost" or whatever. I'd certainly choose one amp over another (all things being roughly equal) if it offered that feature.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





project86 said:


> I think that is based on the fact that they don't really market the thing to HeadFi types. Reading the website could easily give you the impression that the zo is more of a toy than a legit device (which we both know is not the case).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Same here. Every person has a different tolerance for bass. I had the Cmoy and it just didn't work out for me. With bass boost on it distorted everything and so there was no point to having the amp. The E5 on the other hand didn't give enough. It is essential to have at least 3 or more 'levels' of bass so the user can choose which works best for their headphones. This seems to me like the best option at the price range if you're looking for bass boost, I had a real tough time trying to find something else (Looked around for a few months until luckily stumbling upon this).


----------



## treal512

Hmm, going to keep my eye on this. I have yet to step into the portable amp arena.. so this may be my first.


----------



## Lunatique

Personally, I frown a bit when companies make claims that go completely against the laws of physics. If an audio device's driver is incapable of physically outputting low sub-bass, then there's nothing you can do about it, period. You can boost all you want but the driver's physical limitation will prevent it from being able to output those rolled off low frequencies. What products like zo does it simply boost/enhance frequencies that are not quite low enough so that most audio devices can still output those frequencies, but what you'll be hearing will NOT be what the music should sound like, because the frequency range that is being boosted was never supposed to be boosted in the musical material--if they were, the mastering engineers would have mastered them that way to begin with.
   
  Instead of using presets, it's far better to use a parametric EQ and actually dial in a contour that actually fits the specific headphone/speaker you are using. So let's say if your headphones start to roll off after 40Hz, and sounds a bit anemic in the 80Hz range, then you surgically dial in two separate parametric bands that specifically fill those holes. You don't just use a broadband curve that boosts the entire bass region, unless you just couldn't care less if the music actually sounds anything like what the mastering engineer intended the recording to sound like. But this is assuming your headphone/speaker CAN reach that low in the first place. If they can't, then you're only adding coloration that's going to screw up all the hard work the mastering engineer did.
   
  If you're using products like zo on small multimedia speakers that have tiny drivers, there's only so much it can do because a 2" or 3" driver will not be able to output low frequencies past a certain point. Boosting frequency ranges within its physical limitation only makes it very colored and you're still not getting those missing low frequencies, which then makes the whole thing even less neutral/balanced. The mastering engineers who made those recordings you're listening to would have veins on their foreheads exploded when they see/hear you doing that to the music they painstakingly created using decades of hard-won professional expertise.
   
  IMO, it's better to use that money to actually first get a pair of headphones that can output low enough frequency ranges, and then use a parametric EQ and dial in the ideal sonic signature for that specific headphone. For people who are using portable players that have parametric EQ's (for example, the "Equalizer" app on the iPhone/Touch/iPad), you'll save a lot of money because an app like that will do wonders for you and it costs only $2.99. If you're using the computer as a source, then that's even less excuse to throw away $100 on a gadget like zo because parametric EQ's can be had for free on the computer by using excellent professional quality VST plugins that don't cost a dime.
   
  But if none of the stuff I've mentioned is a concern, and you just want to having someone else try to fix your very specific and idiosyncratic problem with a broad and imprecise solution, then I guess the zo is worth the price.
   
  They do need to hire a better marketing/webmaster person though. They can't even spell "you're" properly in their own advertising copy.


----------



## shotgunshane

The quality of sound from a hardware based boost and amplification is cleaner than a software EQ. I've used eQu ad Equalizer and I can tell you for on the go and for changing it song by song, the zo is better. 

Also I couldn't care less how the audio engineer wants me to hear the music. They compress it to death, rob the dynamic range, then pump up the loudness. Wow, that's just great. As novice musician and having friends who are professional musicians, I'll trust my own ears anyday.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The quality of sound from a hardware based boost and amplification is cleaner than a software EQ. I've used eQu ad Equalizer and I can tell you for on the go and for changing it song by song, the zo is better.
> 
> Also I couldn't care less how the audio engineer wants me to hear the music. They compress it to death, rob the dynamic range, then pump up the loudness. Wow, that's just great. As novice musician and having friends who are professional musicians, I'll trust my own ears anyday.


 
   
  You're assuming that everybody's musical library consists of only music that was mastered in the last ten to fifteen years, and contains only the most mainstream hip-hop/pop/rock genres catering to the lowest common denominator. There are plenty of excellent mastering that was done before the loudness war, and plenty still today by mastering engineers and artists who do not participate in the loudness war. To say that all mastering engineers are exactly the same would be like saying all singers and musicians are exactly the same. This is especially true that in the last ten years, the anti-loudness war movement in the pro audio community has been gaining momentum, and plenty of people have refused to take part in that war.
   
  And as for hardware vs. software EQ, there's no clear better or worse between them. There are plenty of excellent software EQ's and there are plenty of bad hardware ones. The fact that zo has next to no customization controls (apart from degree of severity of its curve) makes it a helluva lot less useful to anyone that cares about any semblance of accurate, neutral, and balanced sonic signature. Now, if you're talking about boutique and vintage hardware EQ used in pro audio that costs well over a thousand dollars, then yes, some of them are damn good, but they are still EQ's with actual controls, unlike zo. Spend the same $100 you'd spend on zo on a high quality software pro audio EQ instead (there are plenty of them out there), and you'd get far, far more than you would ever get from zo. But the problem is currently, pro audio EQ plugins are all in pro audio formats like VST, RTAS, TDM, AU...etc, and AFAIK, there are no portable players that can host them, so you can only run them on the computer. But, there's also the truth behind all normal EQ's, and that is they are all identical, and they can all be nulled with each other once you match their curves. The only exceptions are EQ's that were designed to have coloration on purpose, such as tube, vintage, or whatever voodoo done to have extra "spice" like harmonic excitement and so on. In other words, unless someone is completely inept at coding a typical vanilla EQ, you pretty much don't have to worry about your EQ. And I'm willing to bet you that if you allowed me to take whatever headphone it is that you're using and then use something like the Equalizer app on the iPhone (which costs only a few dollars) and customize a curve that's surgically tweaked to transform that headphone into an amazing sounding set of cans, the result will sound better and more balanced than whatever zo can give you.
   
  I think it's important for people to realize that companies like this who make products like zo are counting on a particular segment of the market--people who don't know much about the inner workings of audio or how to surgically tweak parametric EQ's to absolute perfection (subjective to each person's ideal sonic signature, of course), or people who just don't want to bother with having to learn all the pro audio knowledge and apply them to what is merely a hobby. So, $100 seems like good solution because it doesn't require any learning and experimenting--it's a simple and quick fix, even if it's a flawed one. And they're right of course, because to most people, listening to music is just a hobby--it's not like they are passionate composers/musicians who live and breath and die by their music, and have dedicated all their time and energy and their entire lives to the art of sound. That is how consumer electronics work--that's what the market is all about--simple and easy and without too much thinking/learning. But what I don't like when companies make claims about things that can't possibly happen because it's against the laws of physics. Some headphones and speakers just aren't capable of sounding like there's a subwoofer strapped to the head due to their driver's limitations, and fixed presets are just way too colored since they can't possibly know which model of headphone you'd be using it on. So let's say you have a pair of headphones that's got a prominent hump in the 125Hz region, but it also starts rolling off at around 70Hz in a sharp slope. As soon as you engage zo's preset EQ curve, you're going to push that 125Hz region waaaaay up and you'll get this ridiculously colored and unbalanced sound. A far better alternative would be to use a parametric EQ and do a low shelf boost that matches the sub-bass roll-off slope of that headphone, and also do a dip right around 125Hz to counter that bass hump so it actually sounds balanced and accurate. FIXED EQ PRESETS CANNOT POSSIBLY CATER TO YOUR SPECIFIC HEADPHONE'S FAULTS, and that is the most glaring issue with products like these. It's like prescribing the same medication to everyone, regardless of how different their illnesses are. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense to people who have some understanding of audio and wants accurate and balanced sound.


----------



## shotgunshane

Happy surgical eq'ing


----------



## slapshot30

EQ out of my iPod has never been any good. It makes the bass 'pop' or ruin the rest of the SQ. However, the ZO has been able to SUBSTANTIALLY increase the level of bass, while keeping the SQ just fine, if not better. Because of that, I know my headphones can handle the extra bass, the iPod just doesn't have that good of an EQ.

  
  Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Personally, I frown a bit when companies make claims that go completely against the laws of physics. If an audio device's driver is incapable of physically outputting low sub-bass, then there's nothing you can do about it, period. You can boost all you want but the driver's physical limitation will prevent it from being able to output those rolled off low frequencies. What products like zo does it simply boost/enhance frequencies that are not quite low enough so that most audio devices can still output those frequencies, but what you'll be hearing will NOT be what the music should sound like, because the frequency range that is being boosted was never supposed to be boosted in the musical material--if they were, the mastering engineers would have mastered them that way to begin with.
> 
> Instead of using presets, it's far better to use a parametric EQ and actually dial in a contour that actually fits the specific headphone/speaker you are using. So let's say if your headphones start to roll off after 40Hz, and sounds a bit anemic in the 80Hz range, then you surgically dial in two separate parametric bands that specifically fill those holes. You don't just use a broadband curve that boosts the entire bass region, unless you just couldn't care less if the music actually sounds anything like what the mastering engineer intended the recording to sound like. But this is assuming your headphone/speaker CAN reach that low in the first place. If they can't, then you're only adding coloration that's going to screw up all the hard work the mastering engineer did.
> 
> ...


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> EQ out of my iPod has never been any good. It makes the bass 'pop' or ruin the rest of the SQ. However, the ZO has been able to SUBSTANTIALLY increase the level of bass, while keeping the SQ just fine, if not better. Because of that, I know my headphones can handle the extra bass, the iPod just doesn't have that good of an EQ.


 
   
  Same thing happens with Equalizer or eQu.  It has to lower the gain in order to activate the software EQ.  Now they both have implemented updates to let you push the gain back up to normal levels.  When you do there is obvious distortion, if pushed too much, so you have to keep volume levels much lower than without EQ.  This isn't the case with the ZO or with any other typical amplifier with hardware bass and treble boosts.  The great part of the ZO is instead of 4.5, 6 or 9 db's of bass boost, you instead get 32 steps of analogue boost.  All levels across the spectrum are amplified and are very clean.  I cannot recommend this small device enough for what it does.  Simple, clean and portable.  I would love to see a dap, like the Fiio x3, implement this hardware OEM.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> EQ out of my iPod has never been any good. It makes the bass 'pop' or ruin the rest of the SQ. However, the ZO has been able to SUBSTANTIALLY increase the level of bass, while keeping the SQ just fine, if not better. Because of that, I know my headphones can handle the extra bass, the iPod just doesn't have that good of an EQ.


 
   
  Everyone should always avoid presets, unless you know for a fact exactly what EQ curve is for the preset, and it just happens to match the deficiencies of your particular headphone's frequency response. Apple sucks donkey XXX for not having a customizable EQ native in the iPod app, but fortunately, with cheap apps like Equalizer and EQu, you can pretty much achieve anything you set out to do, unless you don't know what you're doing and create a distorted mess.
  
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Same thing happens with Equalizer or eQu.  It has to lower the gain in order to activate the software EQ.  Now they both have implemented updates to let you push the gain back up to normal levels.  When you do there is obvious distortion, if pushed too much, so you have to keep volume levels much lower than without EQ.  This isn't the case with the ZO or with any other typical amplifier with hardware bass and treble boosts.  The great part of the ZO is instead of 4.5, 6 or 9 db's of bass boost, you instead get 32 steps of analogue boost.  All levels across the spectrum are amplified and are very clean.  I cannot recommend this small device enough for what it does.  Simple, clean and portable.  I would love to see a dap, like the Fiio x3, implement this hardware OEM.


 
   
  I have both Equalizer and EQu, and I have NEVER heard any distortion with them, and this is mainly because I know the do's and don'ts of EQ'ing. The key is knowing WHAT to do with parametric EQ's. If you don't really understand the relationship between the frequencies you're tweaking and the limitations of the drivers of your headphones, or how to precisely cater to that headphones inherent frequency response, then you will cause distortions. I suggest buying a good book on professional audio mixing and mastering techniques, and critical listening skills for pro audio engineers--they will make a world of difference on what you can do with EQ's. There are specific do's and don'ts when it comes to EQ'ing, and if you don't know them, you would be doing more harm than good. I suppose in this regard, for those who don't have the time or the interest to learn, ZO would be a quick fix, even if it's not ideal.


----------



## estreeter

EQ ? Nah - thats a Shelbyville thing. I like my music straight and full-bodied, like my women.


----------



## shotgunshane

lunatique said:


> Everyone should always avoid presets, unless you know for a fact exactly what EQ curve is for the preset, and it just happens to match the deficiencies of your particular headphone's frequency response. Apple sucks donkey XXX for not having a customizable EQ native in the iPod app, but fortunately, with cheap apps like Equalizer and EQu, you can pretty much achieve anything you set out to do, unless you don't know what you're doing and create a distorted mess.
> 
> 
> I have both Equalizer and EQu, and I have NEVER heard any distortion with them, and this is mainly because I know the do's and don'ts of EQ'ing. The key is knowing WHAT to do with parametric EQ's. If you don't really understand the relationship between the frequencies you're tweaking and the limitations of the drivers of your headphones, or how to precisely cater to that headphones inherent frequency response, then you will cause distortions. I suggest buying a good book on professional audio mixing and mastering techniques, and critical listening skills for pro audio engineers--they will make a world of difference on what you can do with EQ's. There are specific do's and don'ts when it comes to EQ'ing, and if you don't know them, you would be doing more harm than good. I suppose in this regard, for those who don't have the time or the interest to learn, ZO would be a quick fix, even if it's not ideal.




If you raise the gain to match pre-EQ volume levels it will distort. Fine, I get it, you don't like amps with bass boost. Noted. 

Edit: This will be my last comment on this as Internet/forum arguing is pointless and self serving; and this one is full of condescension. EQ'ing isn't rocket science. 

EQ'ing has it place. I used it successfully to fix the mid bass bleeding of the W3, as it was something that pervaded every song. The ZO has its place as well. When you are mobile and want varying levels of bass boost for different songs, due to the way they were recorded or mastered, the ZO is unbeatable. It is impractical to EQ for each song but it is easy and convenient to amp your phones current sound signature, adding just a bit more bass as you want it, when you want it. 

I had wanted to add my own review and impressions with the ZO to this thread but I have no desire to continue arguing over the benefits of parametric EQ vs harware boost.


----------



## treal512

Shane, how does the ZO do with your W4's sub-base? The remainder of the frequencies? And on what level do you keep it?


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Shane, how does the ZO do with your W4's sub-base? The remainder of the frequencies? And on what level do you keep it?


 
   
  For the rest of the frequencies, it's like regular amp providing more gain/power.  The W4 seems to take to amping very well.  Details seem crisper; a little more clarity and separation.
   
  The ZO brings out more of the W4's sub bass capabilities and more bass impact in general.  If it is current recordings, I only use 2 to 4 steps and if it is older recordings from the 70's and 80's I may use 4 to 6 steps.  It does not make the music over warmed like some bass boosts can cause.  It is a clean boost.  I can now have the W4's have as much or more bass impact than the W3, if I choose to, without the mid bass bleed that the W3's had.  Not to mention all the extra detail the W4's already have in the bass region.
   
  I was just listening to Van Halen's Hot for Teacher and Alex's drums, which already sound great on the W4, sounded so much more fun with about 4 or 5 steps on the ZO.  That's the best I've heard drums sound on any of my IEM's; very natural with the little bit of added bass boost.  Then the next song on the rotation, or my mood, may not need the same amount and I can adjust on the fly.  This is the best part about the ZO for me.


----------



## pinoyman

im waiting for my ZO.
  i have faith in it even though i havent heard it yet.
   
  ill put my trust to the guy who made the review here...
  i believe in his findings.
  and to shotgunshane.


----------



## dw1narso

Project86,
   
  your explanation and some reading about ZO in this thread, makes me reminded to a kind of theory that I read 10 to 15 years a go...
   
  I read about something called "Maxx Bass" (this is the name that I recall in my mind, not sure though) when there is no product using it at that time. The important part is their psycho-acoustic theory that people can percieve to hear a more powerfull bass not necessrily by increasing the whole complete low region spectrum, instead just the the odd-order harmonics of the original related frequency. Say, that to make our ear to percieve to hear strong 20Hz bass sound, what need to be tuned up is the 80Hz harmonic signal (3rd order) of the original frequency. This make the driver that cannot even go into lower than 50Hz, would be heard to have a deep bass information. Also, pushing up signal at 80Hz would be much less stressing to the driver than of pushing the 20Hz signal.
   
  Of course, the theory is not easy to achieve... because we need to extract the harmonic information of the original tune and amplify it.
   
  This is what I can only find about Maxx Bass, but I cannot recall whether it is the same with the Maxx Bass that I read may years a go...
http://www.google.com/search?q=maxx+bass


----------



## shotgunshane

pinoyman said:


> im waiting for my ZO.
> i have faith in it even though i havent heard it yet.
> 
> ill put my trust to the guy who made the review here...
> ...




I haven't used it with a dynamic driver yet. I've been too busy enjoying it with the W4. I'll have to try it with my Panasonic hje900's. I'm not sure when my JVC's will arrive.


----------



## shotgunshane

dw1narso said:


> Project86,
> 
> your explanation and some reading about ZO in this thread, makes me reminded to a kind of theory that I read 10 to 15 years a go...
> 
> ...




Isn't maxxbass just a software bass exciter? I guess the ZO could be based on analog exciters like they used to make in the 70's; sounds similar in description from what I could find in Wikipedia.


----------



## project86

That's an interesting theory, and could be related to what the ZO is doing. The company obviously is not going to reveal exactly how their product works, but I'm betting it is based on something like that. Psychoacoustics is an extremely powerful thing and we have only scratched the surface of gaining a complete understanding of it.
   
  I personally don't really care if the adjustment is being done in the software or hardware realm. Each of those has its own strengths and limitations, but I just want it to work. As I mentioned, the ZO is the only thing that ever gave my little Audio Technica AQ88s a sense of bass impact. Maybe that reproduction really is beyond the capabilities of the driver and the ZO is using some psychoacoustic phenomenon to achieve the illusion of more bass. That would explain why it can do what no other EQ or bass boost feature has ever done with those earphones.


----------



## shotgunshane

If they could do this well via software without lowering the current gain/volume, I'd be all for it as an app. One less thing to carry.


----------



## pinoyman

im really interested in knowing the MAGIC too.


----------



## estreeter

Not so sure about music, but I would definitely like to try this with movies from my laptop. The MSII+P4 into hole-punched Grados already gives me good bass impact for explosions, but nothing approaching 'subwoofer' bass impact.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> im really interested in knowing the MAGIC too.


 


  Pinoyman - I tried it with my Panasonic hje900's.  I could only use up to 3 steps with those.  The first step really sounds like it is just amplifying them, then the next 2 or 3 add significant bass to the Panny's.  Anymore than those first 3 steps and it becomes too much.  Definitely felt like the the kick drums were hitting harder.


----------



## pinoyman

^thanks for sharing bro.
  when mine arrived ill put my impression here about pairing it with fx700 then.
   
  bro, did it lost the timbre or is it still there on the  pannys when using the zo?


----------



## shotgunshane

It still maintains it's timbre as long as you don't add too much.


----------



## pinoyman

^thanks bro.
  im getting really excited with my zo.


----------



## dw1narso

Found Maxx Bass paper... it seems more complicated than just odd order harmonics amplification...
   
  I upload it here... http://www.sendspace.com/file/t6jy7c
   
  the referenced figures on the paper are onl the last pages, instead of inline with the text


----------



## shotgunshane

The JVC HA-FX700's sound great with the ZO.  Their synergy is really good; much better than the Pannys.  Pinoyman you are going to be in for a treat!


----------



## pinoyman

^are you really sure about that?
  ahhaha..
  wow. 
  im really really excited for my zo now!
   
  thanks for the news bro!!!!


----------



## HiFlight

I bought a ZO out of curiosity and to do some testing with my hoard of earbuds and IEMs.   I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is not a toy, but a rather sophisticated audio device that delivers what it promises.  It does provide quite a sense of realism when the proper level of enhancement is selected. 
   
  Given the modest cost, I can't think of any audio device even close that provides a more satisfying listening experience.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> I bought a ZO out of curiosity and to do some testing with my hoard of earbuds and IEMs.   I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is not a toy, but a rather sophisticated audio device that delivers what it promises.  It does provide quite a sense of realism when the proper level of enhancement is selected.
> 
> Given the modest cost, I can't think of any audio device even close that provides a more satisfying listening experience.


 

 Interesting.  So exactly how transparent is this device?  I would be concerned about increased warmth or veil transposed over my source.  I love my DACPort in most ways and very little out there meets its resolution and packaging but I want a bit more bass presence, punch, impact and slam.  But not at the cost of losing any detail or resolution.  Can the ZO deliver?


----------



## Scudbot

I'm considering a ZO as an intermediary device, USB->ZO->UHA4 since there's no DAC in the ZO. Specs indicate it should at least function.  But there's no good way of knowing what's going to happen to SQ.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> The JVC HA-FX700's sound great with the ZO.  Their synergy is really good; much better than the Pannys.  Pinoyman you are going to be in for a treat!


 

      Quote:


hiflight said:


> I bought a ZO out of curiosity and to do some testing with my hoard of earbuds and IEMs.   I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is not a toy, but a rather sophisticated audio device that delivers what it promises.  It does provide quite a sense of realism when the proper level of enhancement is selected.
> 
> Given the modest cost, I can't think of any audio device even close that provides a more satisfying listening experience.


   
   
  Sounds awesome, was almost about to place an order after reading this.  But held back, just a bit, lol.
   
  Actually, when using the ZO, do you guys feel like the whole sound spectrum in generally is elevated positively (as opposed to just the bass regions)? 
   
  Sorry if my wording is confusing, but I guess what I'm kind of asking is, do you guys feel like it acts pretty much like and _IS_ a standalone portable amp, where it amplifies and boosts everything (the sound quality) as a whole, with just more flavor or emphasis on the bass region and not just a one trick pony/bass booster device-gadget-toy (which I think what a lot of people assume or associate/view the product as) ... ?


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Sounds awesome, was almost about to place an order after reading this.  But held back, just a bit, lol.
> 
> 
> Actually, when using the ZO, do you guys feel like the whole sound spectrum in generally is elevated positively (as opposed to just the bass regions)?
> ...


 

 It amps the whole spectrum.  If left on it's lowest setting it amps everything equally.  Then as you move the rocker switch, it gradually ads more bass.  I have no idea how much gain it is applying but it works great for IEM's.  Someone earlier mentioned it did great with their full size Grados.  For some phones it doesn't take much, maybe 2 or 3 clicks and you've added all the bass you could want, then with others you can add considerably more before it becomes too much.  There are supposed to be 32 steps.  I can't imagine ever coming close to using all 32.  Like I've mentioned before, the best part is you can adjusted easily for each individual song.


----------



## MizMoxie

Hi all,
   
  As an engineer with digiZoid, I am intrigued by the commentary and discussion in this thread regarding the "impossibility" of the technology and other points regarding the ZO.  There seems to be quite a bit of debate over exactly how it's able to do what is advertised.  Obviously I can't reveal the secret ingredients, but I can say this: the ZO does not technically "add" bass, for example if a track is devoid of low frequencies in the first place, the ZO does not create them.  Rather, it increases the efficiency of the speaker, and moves the 3dB cutoff down.  It enables the speaker to reproduce the low frequencies that are already in the audio track.  Below is a frequency response plot that will give you guys a better idea of what's happening (note the 28Hz shift in 3dB cutoff):


----------



## MizMoxie

I almost forgot to mention in my last post that the Headphone + ZO response was measured on ZO's highest bass contour setting...


----------



## khaos974

My guess is that it's not simply an EQ, it probably add subharmonics to boost the bass.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> I almost forgot to mention in my last post that the Headphone + ZO response was measured on ZO's highest bass contour setting...


 


 Well however you do it, it's pretty sweet and I'm pleasantly surprised. It took me months and months to find what I have been looking for. No other amp increases bass in steps, rather they all just use a switch so the bass is not enough, or too much for the headphones. Can't wait for the second ZO to come out later this year. I just don't understand why this thing hasn't blown up yet and gotten very popular, especially on head-fi... there isn't much out there like it. It deserves more attention than what it gets in my opinion.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





khaos974 said:


> My guess is that it's not simply an EQ, it probably add subharmonics to boost the bass.


 

 I would just like to point out, that even though this is how some others achieve their bass, if you look at our tech specs:
   

 THD: <0.003%
 Max Power Output: 840 mW @ 25 ohms (per channel)
 Input Impedance: 15 kohms
 Output Impedance: 0.2 ohms
   
 If we did use subharmonics, our THD would not be less than .003%...  Just a friendly FYI.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   


  Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> Well however you do it, it's pretty sweet and I'm pleasantly surprised. It took me months and months to find what I have been looking for. No other amp increases bass in steps, rather they all just use a switch so the bass is not enough, or too much for the headphones. Can't wait for the second ZO to come out later this year. I just don't understand why this thing hasn't blown up yet and gotten very popular, especially on head-fi... there isn't much out there like it. It deserves more attention than what it gets in my opinion.


 

 Thanks for the kind words.  This project has taken us many years to work out, so any and all positive feedback is both encouraging and appreciated.


----------



## khaos974

Any vst plugin?


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks MizMoxie!


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> If you raise the gain to match pre-EQ volume levels it will distort. Fine, I get it, you don't like amps with bass boost. Noted.
> 
> Edit: This will be my last comment on this as Internet/forum arguing is pointless and self serving; and this one is full of condescension. EQ'ing isn't rocket science.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not trying to be condescending--I'm trying to explain why EQ is likely a better option for people who want to retain accuracy and balance, and I'm also trying to help you understand that you're probably doing it wrong--that's why there's distortion. If you post the EQ curve you have created, maybe I can help you troubleshoot what it is you're doing wrong. In all the years I have been using EQ in pro audio productions, I have never once created unwanted distortion. I don't even understand why you'd want to screw up the gain staging by raising the overall gain. If you are cutting, then you are simply cutting frequencies that are too prominent, and if you are boosting, then there's even less reason to mess with the gain. So I just don't see why you'd want to cause distortion by messing with the gain. Also, when you overload the sound with too much gain, that is not the fault of the EQ--that is you destroying proper gain staging of your audio signal chain. It's like blasting the volume of your stereo until there's severe distortion from the speakers, then blaming the stereo for causing the distortion.


----------



## pinoyman

^^^wow...
  that should clear up most speculations about this gear.
  thanks for the zo officer here.
   
  its really an interesting gear.
  i should received mine in a day or two.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'd still like a competent answer about transparency on the ZO from someone.  I'm definitely not going to add anything between my DACPort and ES5 that would take anything away.


----------



## shotgunshane

Transparency is hard one for me to describe or define but I’ll give it a try.  To me transparency goes hand in hand with coloration.  If you are not coloring the music, then you transparently reproducing it as it was recorded, so this is framework with which I’ll try to answer your question.
 
In the first, or bottom, step of the ZO, I hear only the amplification of the entire spectrum.  At the lower settings, instruments are more defined and music is fuller, and as you move up the steps, as Project86 said, it sounds like the drums and bass are being played harder. Depending on the phone, the recording and a combination of both will determine how many steps of boost I can add before I start to hear added warmth creeping into the sound.   For instance, in general I can add many more steps to my W4’s than I can my JVC’s FX700’s or Panasonic HJE900’s.  I do not know if this is a byproduct of how BA’s reproduce bass versus DD, my ears or just coincidence.
 
At some point in adding steps of bass, the sound is going to warm up and become to thick sounding.  So is it transparent?  I think so in the lower steps but it can vary song to song.  I may lower it for one song and raise it considerably for another but I do not necessarily need to change it on every song.  At no point is it adding noise or distortion but you can only add so much bass presence to a song before it starts to detract instead of adding realism.
 
I don’t know if I answered your question or not. I feel like I just danced around it. Transparency and what this device does are difficult for me to articulate. It is a clean sounding device. Suffice to say it has greatly added to my enjoyment of music with my phones.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Transparency is hard one for me to describe or define but I’ll give it a try.  To me transparency goes hand in hand with coloration.  If you are not coloring the music, then you transparently reproducing it as it was recorded, so this is framework with which I’ll try to answer your question.
> 
> In the first, or bottom, step of the ZO, I hear only the amplification of the entire spectrum.  At the lower settings, instruments are more defined and music is fuller, and as you move up the steps, as Project86 said, it sounds like the drums and bass are being played harder. Depending on the phone, the recording and a combination of both will determine how many steps of boost I can add before I start to hear added warmth creeping into the sound.   For instance, in general I can add many more steps to my W4’s than I can my JVC’s FX700’s or Panasonic HJE900’s.  I do not know if this is a byproduct of how BA’s reproduce bass versus DD, my ears or just coincidence.
> 
> ...


 

 Thx I appreciate it.  To simplify my question, at the very lowest 'on' setting does the music (detail, clarity, etc) sound basically identical to the source w/o the ZO?  I think your answer is sort of yes?  Exception being a hint of bass enhancement perhaps?


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes at the lowest setting it is same as the source just amped without any bass shaping. You can turn it off and it let's the signal pass through unamped as well.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'm getting scarily close to trying one out and pre-amping my DACPort into it.  0.2 ohms output impedance would be nice w/ my ES5.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





khaos974 said:


> Any vst plugin?


 


  No vst plugin.


----------



## MizMoxie

By the way, if any of you are in the Phoenix area, we will be attending the Phoenix Spring Jam tomorrow!


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I'm getting scarily close to trying one out and pre-amping my DACPort into it.  0.2 ohms output impedance would be nice w/ my ES5.


 


 I would definitely do it if I were you. Head-fi needs some feedback from an experienced member like yourself on this device. There really is no other bass boosting amp like it. I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised at it's ability.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





slapshot30 said:


> I would definitely do it if I were you. Head-fi needs some feedback from an experienced member like yourself on this device. There really is no other bass boosting amp like it. I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised at it's ability.


 

 I appreciate that but Hiflight and some others here are incredibly qualified.  The fact that Hiflight takes it seriously really made me take notice.  Once we finish off the San Diego meet and I plow through the universals I have on loan I'll certainly consider it.  I know the makers don't want to give anything away I'm just wary of anything that might be like BBE, Media Xpander or Crystallizer.  I guess I just need to hear it.


----------



## khaos974

I's still like to know how it works though, apparently, it's not EQ or adding subharmonics, and a short search on psophometric filtering brings next to nothing.
  Of course, I'm not asking for an extremely detailed explanation, a general overview of the principle would be satisfy my curiosity and that of many forumers here.
   
  I'm a bit surprised there is no vst plugin, maybe there's an RTAS version? If there's a means to make songs more bassy without affecting quality through many transducers, there would be a large market in the musical industry, enough to justify patenting the idea (if it's not done yet). Many music producer would be inclined to directly include this in the master of the songs.
  
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> No vst plugin.


----------



## munkyballz

Gah!  Actually put this in my cart a couple times already and then backed out, lol.  Been debating this or the Leckerton...different products, but yeah...
   
  Eh, will wait for a couple more impressions of both to come in before deciding...  Too bad the v2 is so far away, October or November was it?  Wonder if they're going to keep the price the same or bump it.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Gah!  Actually put this in my cart a couple times already and then backed out, lol.  Been debating this or the Leckerton...different products, but yeah...
> 
> Eh, will wait for a couple more impressions of both to come in before deciding...  Too bad the v2 is so far away, October or November was it?  Wonder if they're going to keep the price the same or bump it.


 


  It's not that expensive.  Get it from the Sharper Image and look for an online coupon.  You can get it shipped under $100.


----------



## slapshot30

ATTENTION TO ANYONE WHO IS THINKING ABOUT BUYING THIS
   
  Edmund Scientific is having a sale right now. 10% off and free ground shipping on orders over $50 (like the ZO). They are authorized sellers of the ZO, that is where I got mine. This sale is for mother's day and the code is "2MOM". They just sent me an e-mail about it so I figured I would let you all know. If you love your bass, go ahead and buy it. You'll be happy you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  *Expires 4/30/11*


----------



## pinoyman

*I would like to say my deepest gratitude to bro sherwino for hitching me in his group buy...without him i could never get my hands on this beautiful thing - the ZO.*




*[size=24pt]this is the story of the ZO...[/size]*


*what is the ZO?*
 well, to me, its like a boost.
 a boost not only in volume but in frequency, in bass, and unheard details/details that are buried in your music.
 its a small device that uplifts the experience and bring you to another league of FUN.


 I strongly believed that this item is not just an amp.

 well, from there ill try to define it more in experience.
 i tried using my iems with it.
 and the grado sr325is can.
 and i really liked how it performed...and what it did to my music.
 its really worth every penny to me.


*IMPORTANT:*
 i would like to clarify things here...
 it cannot be use in your LINE OUT directly.
 it will give you UNBEARABLE amount of volume...specially if youre using low impendance iems.
 its not yet meant to be use directly to your dap's line out.
 if you want to use the LINE OUT and your ZO, you'll have to use amp between them to control the amount of volume that would go to your gear (iem or hp).

 you can charge this item thru any USB port. 
 so charging is easy and hassle free...
 a blue light to indicate that your unit is in charge mode.

 there is a LIGHT SCALE that serves as an indicator to the level of bass that youre in.
 green for minimum and red for max level.

 INPUT and OUTPUT jacks.
 and one button at the side to control the level of bass and to turn the unit ON and OFF.







*WELL, enough of too much basic features...what about the sound?*


 i would highly recommend the ZO to all BA iem users.
 wether you are using a CUSTOM or UNIVERSAL BA iems.
 its a great pair with your gear.


 [size=18pt]*UE700*[/size]
 been using this with my UE700.
 ZO level to the max.
 and i got a beautiful BA bass.
 the only bass i have experienced before in a BA is the SM3 and the ortofon eq7.
 and it beats them.
 its a lot leaner and stronger...
 more mature and slower-slow bass that longed in the air, ala-DYNAMIC but still a BA. 
 with both quality and a bit of quantity.
 it became better.
 it increases mid bass...something like a fun kind of bass with thicker presentation.
 call it fullness, there is that with a ZO.


 [size=18pt]*MX980*[/size]
 this is an earbud with a very smooth high, clinical in presentation, very musical.
 pair it with a ZO, and this earbud became tamed....no sharpness of highs, with warmish mids and leaner bass...again. 
 i like it!!!
 ZO level to the max.


 [size=18pt]*FX700*[/size]
 now this is already almost perfect iem for me...
 and i like how it really sound.
 im selling my grado sr325is because of this.
 i think i already found the period to the end of the sentence...to this journey.
 and to me, its the fx700.

 well, my impression is a bit mixed...
 see, im using ZO level always to the max, with my ue700 and the mx980.
 and here, i cant. i just cant justify to add more brute force of bass to my herculean fx700.

 i can only use level 1 to 8 with it.
 add more and it becomes more unrealistic...the bass would became ridiculously MONSTROUS.
 im no basshead, and i only enjoy a good amount of bass.
 too much will be fatiguing to me in the long run...it would be a fun ride..you know..
 and we all know anything with TOO MUCH is bad.

 so...i cant go ZO level to the max with my precious dynamic.

 what it did to my fx700 is a warmish and fuller mids.
 more greater details and nuances.

 really? 
 YES.
 i gave you my word.
 tried listening to ITS MY TURN by DIANA ROSS.
 turn the ZO off and you wont hear a detailed part very clearly to your dap's HP Out.
 turn ON the ZO and youll be amazed how that detail was absent in your dap's hp out...almost barely audible in your dap. but with ZO, its clear as a day, its there!

 see?
 the ZO isnt just an amp.
 it would do something more with your music.
 with your experience.


*[size=18pt]GRADO SR325is.[/size]*
 bright. addictive. very energetic. organic. strident.
 this is the grado sr325is.
 add ZO...
 ta dah!

 the magic begins.
 it would make the grado more stronger, leaner and better.
 the mids will became fuller.
 with tamed highs, just like what it did to my mx980, and the strident highs...its gone.
 just all the goodness, all that retains.

 i like what the zo did here too.




*[size=18pt]CONCLUSION:[/size]*
 a ZO is not just an AMP.
 i believe.
 it does a lot of things.
 you can read again in my gears on things that the ZO did.
 gears reacts to the ZO differently.
 i got very good results with my can and with my BA iem ue700.

 what more if its an sm3?
 or a tf10, or a um3x?

 feel something's missing with it?
 maybe the ZO is the answer for sure.
 its an extraordinary experience.


 i tried the e5 and the e7 of fiio.
 and its not like that.
 i have a maverick audio d1 with an amp...and the ZO is not just like that.
 its not an amp only.

 i cannot tell what magic did the digizoid did here...
 but im dumbfounded.

 its a thing that i cant live without anymore...TRUE.

 this thing is dangerous.
 youll be attached to this specially when you hear that your gears gets better with ZO.
 not only the gears, but also the experience.
 YOU and your music.

 try to turn it off and youll hear how your hp out sounds... anemic.
 turn it on and your music will sound fuller. the mids will became awesome, strident highs will became tamed, and bass, well, that would depend to you, to your liking.







*this ZO.
 is really something.
 and i cant live without it.*


----------



## pinoyman

*double post. sorry*


----------



## shotgunshane

Nice review. I told you, you were in for a treat. I'm going to pair it with the newest apple nano for an ultra portable rig.


----------



## pinoyman

im using the apple shuffle and ipod classic.
  and they arent match in size.
  maybe the old apple nano will be more ...fitting to it.
  because they almost share similarity in size and shape.
   
   
  the ZO is a keeper.
  i dont want to listen to my music without it.
  its like im gonna miss something in my music if i listen without it.
   
   
  im attached to it already.
  i only got this yesterday.


----------



## shotgunshane

I'm going to use the inline volume control that came with my W4's and see if that will let me use an LOD. I'll let you know how it sounds/works.


----------



## pinoyman

i also have an INLINE AIRPLANE cord from UE.
  maybe i could use it. BUT...no volume control.
  ill try it later tonight.
  gonna inform here the outcome.


----------



## munkyballz

alright, that's it I'm joining the club.  (looks at stack of bills).  gosh darn it...uhm, I'm joining the club any ways.
   
  sonofab****... ...  ...


----------



## shotgunshane

Well my Westone volume control is faulty, so I can't test it with the LOD.


----------



## pinoyman

munkyballz, welcome to the club!
   
  youll be one damn happy guy!


----------



## dfkt

Seems I'm joining the club too. Mighty curious how the ZO's signal processing compares to BBE/M3B.


----------



## shotgunshane

Great. Definitely interested in your take/impressions.


----------



## Anatomy

Wth. They wont ship to Norway -.-
   
  And I was gonna join the club, just like you guys. Hmm. Is it even possible to get the ZO shipped to Norway at all?


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





anatomy said:


> Wth. They wont ship to Norway -.-
> 
> And I was gonna join the club, just like you guys. Hmm. Is it even possible to get the ZO shipped to Norway at all?


 

 You might have to have someone order one and then send it straight to you once they get it. Might raise the price for you a bit though. I looked on ebay but nothing for the ZO.


----------



## shotgunshane

I received my replacement volume control from Westone today.  The ZO sounds even better using a line out.  I put the volume control onto the end of the LOD before going into the ZO and it works well.  I think the guys that make this need to seriously consider the integrated volume control for V2, even if that means a slight delay.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I received my replacement volume control from Westone today.  The ZO sounds even better using a line out.  I put the volume control onto the end of the LOD before going into the ZO and it works well.  I think the guys that make this need to seriously consider the integrated volume control for V2, even if that means a slight delay.


 

 I agree. For the price it is at, I think it appeals more to the more serious listeners. Most of those listeners have a line out and being able to use that line out is a huge plus in terms of sound quality.


----------



## pinoyman

yeah, i agree too.
  that's what is missing here.
   
  volume control for the line out.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> yeah, i agree too.
> that's what is missing here.
> 
> volume control for the line out.


 

 Maybe someone could DIY us LOD's with built in volume control?


----------



## munkyballz

wow.  this makes the dba-02's sound ridiculously great.  it's like they took the bass driver from the TF10 and stuck it in the dba, while pretty much keeping 98% of the dba's mid and upper signatures in tact.  just like i was hoping for.
   
  bass meet dba.  dba meet bass.  love.
   
  siiiick.


----------



## shotgunshane

Using it with the W4, iPhone 4 and an LOD with the Westone volume control and I must say that the transparency is really, really good. At some levels out of the HO I heard some added warmth but not when using the LOD. Wow, I'm hearing bass detail in songs I've never heard before and I know these songs very well.


----------



## munkyballz

Day 2, with limited sessions with the ZO, but man... I cannot get over how great they make the DBA's sing.  Adds that lower end to make it a truly (dare I say almost technically flawless) balanced earphone.  Smooth mids and sparkly treble still in full force, along with the slight brightness and clarity that is its native signature (though ever, ever so slightly smoothed/rounded/warmed perhaps?). 
   
  Overall the DBA's with the ZO...  _It's kind of like that girl who you just always connected pretty well with and kind of/sort of like, but physically, there just wasn't that chemical attraction or just never really lusted or crushed for.  Then some time passes and you see her again at a Starbucks and end up sitting down to chat for a few, only to realize you can't get up to give her a goodbye hug because you have a huge boner. _ Definitely brought back them from the dead and firmly in the rotation, truly taking and firmly seating itself in the third throne of my "three kings".
   
  With limited time with the FX700, the ZO seems works quite well the the JVC's.  Though I can't see myself hitting more than level 3; maybe 4 if I want incredibly aggressive bass and texture.  Level 1, 2 or 3 seems to do the job okay.  The "enhancements" to the JVC's are harder to determine, because to my personal listening preferences, depending on insertion/tips/adjustments, were already very, very close to my ideal signature. _ Even with the greatest cosmetic surgeon (or therapist), it's hard to mess around with your dream girl/wifey. _ Will have to do some more intensive listening to put a more solid input on it.
   
  Lastly with the SM3, the jury is still out on this one.  I'm not sure if the ZO is as great of a match with the Earsonics.  Already one of the darkest sounding earphones around, the added texture and low end emphasis makes it sound a bit overly dark, during my initial impressions.  The ZO doesn't add too much or take away any thing really in terms of clarity or coloration, at least not on the low level settings; however, once you hit levels 2 and especially level 3 and above, it does add a slight but noticeable brush of warmth to the sound.  Obviously, due in large part to the elevated low end emphasis, but that slight warmth also extends through the mids and highs, thus in the case of the SM3's, make it sound too dark upon my first session with it.  _This is like the artsy/hipster girl, who is really great and interesting and cute in her unique ways; however, if you try to force the issue too much and add too much darkness and complexity, she might go the way of goth or extreme emo, and we all know that is a total boner killer... of course unless that is what you crave; no judgements._
   
  Of course, this is going straight from the FX700 and DBA02, two IEM's with some of airier, sparkly, and brighter signatures (highs) around, directly to the SM3, so I think a part of "head burn in" is in play and affects/biases the initial analysis.  Kind of like going full throttle in a tuned up muscle car and then hopping into a Prius and trying to do the same.  Okay not exactly, but I think you get the idea.
   
  Like the JVC's, I will also need some more time to dedicate to the SM3's to make a more comprehensive and responsible commentary on its synergy; however, for those that absolutely love the sound of the SM3 and long for even more pronounced and impact of bass and oomph, I will go ahead and say give it an order and a shot.  From what I recalled, it definitely makes it more punchy and thunderous, no doubt.
   
  I'm pretty dead tired but just thought I'd chime in on a few thoughts.  More commentaries and musings later... ... ...


----------



## shotgunshane

Nice impressions. I tend to agree with much of it if using the zo on your HO. Its also worth the increased clarity to use an inline volume control with a line out. It gets rid of that extra warmth; at least it did with the W4. I'm going to try it with the JVC's today.


----------



## Anaxilus

Nice impressions!  That's why the DBA w/ my Arrow BB set to 'I' was my go to for so long.  That extra 6dB or so from 60hz and below made them near flawless.  Really amazing IEM for the price.  I might pick up one of these afterall.  I'm planning on an Arrow/Leckerton review and might toss in the ZO and E11.


----------



## Scudbot

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Nice impressions!  That's why the DBA w/ my Arrow BB set to 'I' was my go to for so long.  That extra 6dB or so from 60hz and below made them near flawless.  Really amazing IEM for the price.  I might pick up one of these afterall.  I'm planning on an Arrow/Leckerton review and might toss in the ZO and E11.


 


        If you do that, jfk run the ZO into the Leckerton and see what happens sonically.  According to Nick it should work as long as input volume is turned down.


----------



## munkyballz

Thanks for the kind words fellas.  The ZO is a pretty fun toy, especially when paired with the right partner in crime.
   
   
  Quote: 





scudbot said:


> If you do that, jfk run the ZO into the Leckerton and see what happens sonically.  According to Nick it should work as long as input volume is turned down.


 

 Honestly I got both of these toys at nearly same time, and this is how I've been running them exclusively, PC usb >> UHA-4, then HO out >>  to the ZO >> phone(s) of choice.  I can confirm that everything works as it's suppose to.
   


  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Nice impressions. I tend to agree with much of it if using the zo on your HO. Its also worth the increased clarity to use an inline volume control with a line out. It gets rid of that extra warmth; at least it did with the W4. I'm going to try it with the JVC's today.


 
   
  To be honest, I have not even ran the ZO solely with a DAP yet, so I suppose the "warmth" to my ears is still slightly apparent, since it is running straight from the UHA-4 as both DAC and amp.  I received the ZO very shortly after the Leckerton so I just slapped the two together, but I will definitely run it  independently with a DAP later this week to see if there is a more pronounced warmth with just a DAP and HO out.
   
  And yeah, I need to find or buy a line out with volume control somewhere.  None of my current phones came with one as an accessory and I don't remember having one lying around from the past.  Will definitely be nice to try it out with my portable DAP eventually and see if there's a big difference.  If anybody knows where to order a (relatively cheap) one, hit me up!


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





scudbot said:


> I'm considering a ZO as an intermediary device, USB->ZO->UHA4 since there's no DAC in the ZO. Specs indicate it should at least function.  But there's no good way of knowing what's going to happen to SQ.


 

 Not sure why you would do USB to ZO to UHA-4 (not sure if this even works?); makes more sense to use the UHA-4 as a DAC and Amp, then out to the ZO to add the sub effects, then HO to your ear/headphones.  Works fine like this.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

This sounds like an interesting device.


----------



## Scudbot

I didn't, just got it backwards when I posted after 24 hours of working and a couple shots of frigid vodka.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> This sounds like an interesting device.


 

 Then try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pretty much all of us here have taken the risk and bought this product that doesn't have many reviews or anything to base off of. I think it's safe to say pretty much all of us have been pleasantly surprised!


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





scudbot said:


> I didn't, just got it backwards when I posted after 24 hours of working and a couple shots of frigid vodka.


 

  
  Mmm vodka.  Nothing better than closing out a night with some quality tunes,  a modest, hi-fi setup, and a couple white russians. 
   
  Before anybody says there_ might_ be _something_ else better.  Yes, even better than _that_.


----------



## dfkt

Even better than that? I got a notice from my very personal postman that tomorrow I can fetch my ZO from the post office. Beat that.


----------



## munkyballz

^Haha.  Yeah, not all the time, but sometimes.  Maybe I'm just getting old...
   
  Btw, I like your new avatar dfkt.  Had to do a double take, lol.


----------



## dfkt

Her name is Pinkie Pie. She's the most awesome pony.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Her name is Pinkie Pie. She's the most awesome pony.


 

 She looks like she doesn't enjoy being taken for a ride.  Btw, I'm looking forward to your take on the ZO.  My super skeptical spidey sense is tingling.  Maybe that's something else altogether?


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> She looks like she doesn't enjoy being taken for a ride.  Btw, I'm looking forward to your take on the ZO.  My super skeptical spidey sense is tingling.  Maybe that's something else altogether?


 

 Haha.  I think that tingling sensation is just one of the direct geeky side effects of being audio nuts/hobbyists.  Or I would hope so, if not, then, um, maybe that is  something your doctor might need to have a look at .


----------



## dfkt

Got it today. Wow, the bass is really amazing on that thing, even surpassing BBE M3B in punch, tightness, and lack of midrange-bleed. Just the thing phones with little bass (PFE, e-Q5/7, W4, q-Jays, etc) need. And it's admirably tiny.


----------



## HiFlight

Beautiful photograpy!  And I fully agree with your assessment of the ZO performance.  It works wonders with the music output from my Android phone.


----------



## Roller

I wonder what the ZO would do to full sized headphones like, let's say, Ultrasone Pro 900. And the whole lack of midrange bleed does sound appealing.


----------



## dfkt

I don't have the PRO-900, but I just tried it with the HFI-780. I expected the bass to become totally overbearing, since they're bass-heavy-ish phones to begin with. This isn't the case, however - which is rather weird (and good).The ZO gives the HFI some more bass quantity, but its main thing is that it changes the bass quality in some way. It appears to make it somewhat faster, attack-wise, and more textured. Of course the texture change might simply appear because the quantity of the bass signal gets stronger with the ZO. Another thing to mention is that there is never any bass distortion, not even with the ZO set to its highest level, and playing some nasty Dubstep tunes with 20Hz subbasses.
   
  Either way, I sure like that combination with a bass-heavier phone as well. OTOH, real bass monsters like the Radius DDM2 don't really benefit from the ZO - with them it's just too much.


----------



## Roller

Very interesting. Because while the Pro 900 are considered to be somewhat bass heavy, I do feel they could benefit from a precision crafted bass sledgehammer beating the living ship out of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The whole thing of the ZO being able to give the oomph to the bass without killing the rest of the spectrum sounds very appealing. I just hope there are more reviews on how the ZO pairs with full sized headphones.


----------



## dfkt

Digizoid seem do have designed the ZO as an all-purpose device, for speakers, for aux-ins or FX-loops on studio mixers, for movie setups, and so on. I still have to test the ZO with some of these setup varieties, but I can see how a little more bass couldn't hurt in most cases - certainly also with full-sized headphones. 
   
  That PDF is a somewhat interesting rough application guide: http://www.digizoid.com/docs/digizoid_pro_audio.pdf


----------



## alphaphoenix

When I owned it, the ZO did very with my Grado RS2 and Meizu miniplayer with FLAC combo.  Of course it lacks the transparency of my desktop amp, but that's expected.  I've concluded that the device has no effect with transparency and space, but magnifies whatever capabilities being demonstrated from the source and headphone and stops at their respective limitations.


----------



## Roller

BTW, can it be used while it's charging through USB? Because I still can't get over the whole battery charge time thing.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





roller said:


> BTW, can it be used while it's charging through USB? Because I still can't get over the whole battery charge time thing.


 


  Yeah, it can be used while charging. 1-2h charge time is actually rather fast for a LiPo or LiIon battery. Most devices are more like 2-3h.


  Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> When I owned it, the ZO did very with my Grado RS2 and Meizu miniplayer with FLAC combo.  Of course it lacks the transparency of my desktop amp, but that's expected.  I've concluded that the device has no effect with transparency and space, but magnifies whatever capabilities being demonstrated from the source and headphone and stops at their respective limitations.


 

 No idea what any of that "audiophile" lingo means - "transparency, space, magnifies capabilities" etc.  The ZO is a bass booster that amps the signal slightly. In bypass mode or on the lowest setting it's basically the same as the source, and when you turn it up, you get more bass, without the usual nasty side effects (as found on many other bass booster implementations).


----------



## alphaphoenix

Basically, in simple terms, the ZO makes the sound (the whole sound, not just the bass) appear to be much fuller at the same source level volume, and much thinner without the ZO.


----------



## shotgunshane

alphaphoenix said:


> Basically, in simple terms, the ZO makes the sound (the whole sound, not just the bass) appear to be much fuller at the same source level volume, and much thinner without the ZO.




I agree with this summation. I have some EQ curves I've made for my phones that sound really nice and add good bass punch but then I plug the zo in and it seems so much fuller and rich. Amazingly fun little device.


----------



## dfkt

Some frequency response tests, without load. That thing sure hits deep. Interesting to notice is that it really doesn't change much above half power - the change between level 16 and level 31 is marginal, while the changes at lower settings are quite a bit more noticeable.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Of course it lacks the transparency of my desktop amp, but that's expected.  I've concluded that the device has no effect with transparency and space, but magnifies whatever capabilities being demonstrated from the source and headphone and stops at their respective limitations.


 

 I'm a bit confused as those two sentences seem to contradict each other.  
   
  @dfkt
   
  So if I read that first graph right then L1 actually rolls off below 20hz?  I don't want to start a debate about what is or isn't audible below 25hz just want to make sure I understand your graph.
   
  I am intrigued by the comment about roundness and fullness of notes and body.  That has been my number one complaint with most 'audiophile' phones and signatures some people seem to prefer.  
   
  I also wonder how much of the descriptions of tighter bass, etc is also due to proper amping from the ZO as opposed to signal manipulation.  Perhaps both.  That's the main reason I run amped almost always.  Not for volume but to get that proper natural body, detail, texture and punch.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> So if I read that first graph right then L1 actually rolls off below 20hz?  I don't want to start a debate about what is or isn't audible below 25hz just want to make sure I understand your graph.


 


  I wouldn't put any weight on what's happening below 20Hz. Neither RMAA nor the best professional sound card are made to perform down there, in the inaudible infrasound range. Seems the cutoff point of my sound card is 9Hz, but it's verified +/- 1dB from 20Hz onwards.


----------



## dfkt

Full RMAA tests here: http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/index.php?dir=&search=digizoid&search_mode=f

 Conclusion: no matter if low impedance or difficult multi-armature IEMs, the ZO drives them just fine, without any issues, without bass roll-off, or without frequency response roller coasters. Everything else is just fine as well.

 (Some of the no load tests were with USB plugged in, to recharge - their noise level, THD, IMD, are somewhat off, due to USB being noisy - the 16 Ohm and 32 Ohm tests have no such issues.)


----------



## Geruvah

If I had any other pair of headphones, this may be worth the investment. But with my SM3, I think it's already good enough and this may not add to the experience. I can't believe I said that.
   
  Also, dfkt, not to start a gang war or anything but...Fluttershy forever. Even though Pinky Pie (especially when she was depressed and crazy) is hilarious.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Some frequency response tests, without load. That thing sure hits deep. *Interesting to notice is that it really doesn't change much above half power - the change between level 16 and level 31 is marginal, while the changes at lower settings are quite a bit more noticeable.*


 


  Thanks for the technical data, but this confirms what I felt via just using my ears.  Once you go past a certain level... around the mid point (darkish orange...clicks/levels 12+ or so), there isn't too much of a change... and for the most part, most people probably wouldn't want or need to go past that point any ways.
   
  Levels 0 to about 8 works best for me so far and I can definitely tell a difference in impact.  I use (off the top of my head) levels 0-2 for my SM3's, 0-3 for the JVC's, and 3-6 for the DBA's, fwiw.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote:


geruvah said:


> If I had any other pair of headphones, this may be worth the investment. But with my SM3, I think it's already good enough and this may not add to the experience. I can't believe I said that.
> 
> Also, dfkt, not to start a gang war or anything but...Fluttershy forever. Even though Pinky Pie (especially when she was depressed and crazy) is hilarious.


 


  The SM3 is definitely good by itself and I've had kind of mixed feelings about it with the SM3 in my limited sessions with them paired up.  Although I have to admit, with the extra added oomph from the ZO, the thickness and sound stage of the SM3 definitely does feel a little bit even more enveloping.  I have not heard the IE8's personally, but I can imagine based on the readings/impressions, that perhaps the same "level" or grandness of sound stage of the IE8 is somewhat replicated with the SM3 x ZO, yet carrying on much of the stock SM3's signature/characteristics, of course.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





geruvah said:


> If I had any other pair of headphones, this may be worth the investment. But with my SM3, I think it's already good enough and this may not add to the experience. I can't believe I said that.


 

 For me as well, the SM3 are the IEMs I thoroughly enjoy without any tweaking. I never even found an EQ or BBE setting that really makes them 'better' than they already are, to my ears.
   
  However, similar to Munkyballz, I really enjoy them with the ZO at very low settings, at least for certain genres or records (while other phones like the PFE or e-Q5 I love with half-to-full ZO processing in effect, with basically any audio track).
  
  Quote: 





geruvah said:


> Also, dfkt, not to start a gang war or anything but...Fluttershy forever. Even though Pinky Pie (especially when she was depressed and crazy) is hilarious.


 
   
  Fluttershy's certainly my second favorite, indeed


----------



## ziocomposite

Wow, this sounds very promising and might be just what I need instead of another headphone.  I only have the ath ad700 and m 50 and both lack the bass I want.  Having a cowon s9 helps a lot but this just might solve my problem.  Can anyone with the Zo try them out with the ad700 & m50 and describe the effect?  Thank you =)


----------



## shotgunshane

Yep, my JVC ha-fx700's certainly don't need more bass but the zo makes them sound even better at 1 or 2 steps. I can hear more/better bass detail and texture.


----------



## project86

You people are making me want the ZO back again.
   
  This thread had sort of died at one point, and I thought that it might be because people didn't believe me about how the ZO sounded. I mean, seriously, I don't know if I even believed myself... it just seemed like a cheesy gimmick product that would maybe impress some kids with stock iBuds, but not us "serious audiophile" types. Yet here are a bunch of other people hearing the same thing I did.
   
  I am at a loss as to why other companies aren't licensing this technology to add to their gear, like the way some folks license the crossfeed circuit from Meier.


----------



## ziocomposite

I wasn't here when you first reviewed the Zo but using the "Search" function helped in finding what I was looking for.  Imagine that huh? lol  I'm actually waiting for mine to come in and hear it for myself.  I think it really is something hard to believe unless if you've heard for yourself.  I'm only going on what you and others have said about ZO and it's positive.  I took a look at post count and what gears/reviews those who enjoyed this and trusted said individuals know what they are talking about.  If it can "WOW" individuals who have heard it all and still striving for the best, I'm all for it.  I don't know why companies are not licensing this technology but maybe they don't want to give the "solution" too easily without the general public spending more money first to find the solution.


----------



## tds101

I hate you all!!! Now I have to spend more money - and it's all dfkt's fault!!! 
   
  ***thanks bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





***


----------



## estreeter

You know you want it - just give in and spend the weekend regretting your wild, spendthrift ways !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'd try this thing, but I doubt that I could ever go back to 'vanilla' again (no EQ), and I do have music which demands that I abstain from this sort of cheap thrill.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





khaos974 said:


> I's still like to know how it works though, apparently, it's not EQ or adding subharmonics, and a short search on psophometric filtering brings next to nothing.
> Of course, I'm not asking for an extremely detailed explanation, a general overview of the principle would be satisfy my curiosity and that of many forumers here.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised there is no vst plugin, maybe there's an RTAS version? If there's a means to make songs more bassy without affecting quality through many transducers, there would be a large market in the musical industry, enough to justify patenting the idea (if it's not done yet). Many music producer would be inclined to directly include this in the master of the songs.


 
   
  We just put together (hopefully) a better description of what the ZO does for those of you that are interested:
   
   
  But first, a little clarification: the ZO does add about 4-5dB of overall gain, and up to 20dB of dynamic gain. Therefore, a secondary headphone amp is not required to drive higher impedance phones.
   
  Now, on to the more detailed stuff: Unlike an EQ, the ZO doesn’t increase or decrease the volume of bass; instead, it allows the user to select from 32 different “frequencies of emphasis” in the range from 60Hz down to 20Hz. Along with each of these frequencies, a corresponding sound contour profile is engaged (see image below), which balances the energy of midrange frequencies and maintains their presence within the track. In the ZO, the midrange contour frequencies extend upwards as high as 3kHz. Therefore, if the audio track contains frequencies encompassed by the frequency of emphasis and its associated contour frequencies, they will emphasized accordingly. Otherwise, no emphasis will occur (i.e., the ZO does not add bass, it only responds to the frequencies contained within the track). The end result is vitalized and balanced sound. 
   
  You guys may notice the image below includes some lift on the high end as well. Don't tell my boss that I let you guys in on this, but that is the second half of the technology... It gives a whole new level of WOW factor beyond just the ZO.


----------



## pinoyman

i love the zo.
  i cant listen to my music without it.
   
  that's the WOW factor to me now.


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks for sharing the info and graph. I hope you guys can find a DAP maker that will license and intigrate your tech.


----------



## Anaxilus

Very interesting.  Thx for the explanation.  Now here's a hypothetical for those that have the ZO.  Does increasing the 'enhancement' values improve low volume listening as one would assume from the graph.  I tend to prefer flat to mid forward which sucks for for low volume but V shapes can be great for that with the FX700 being one of the best I've heard for that.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> However, similar to Munkyballz, I really enjoy them with the ZO at very low settings, at least for certain genres or records (while other phones like the PFE or e-Q5 I love with half-to-full ZO processing in effect, with basically any audio track).
> 
> 
> hey dfkt,
> ...


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Very interesting.  Thx for the explanation.  Now here's a hypothetical for those that have the ZO.  Does increasing the 'enhancement' values improve low volume listening as one would assume from the graph.  I tend to prefer flat to mid forward which sucks for for low volume but V shapes can be great for that with the FX700 being one of the best I've heard for that.


 


  Might not be the most technical answer, but in my personal experience, the ZO does make the JVC's sound "richer" and less hollow (not that they are hollow sounding, of course), and a touch warmer.  For most music genres, except maybe classical, it does provide a more dynamic and enjoyable (though slightly more softer, rounder-notes wise) listening session (at low levels) versus w/o the ZO.


----------



## ziocomposite

How does the fa-011 sound with the Zo at the lowest setting?
   
  Getting delivered today...exciting =D
   
  This thing is MAGIC!!!!  





   
This thing gave the ad700 which honestly is not good for music with bass and it brought  bass out of nowhere  lol


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> How does the fa-011 sound with the Zo at the lowest setting?
> 
> Getting delivered today...exciting =D
> 
> This thing is MAGIC!!!!


 
   
   
  Good question.  Not sure if the ZO would be overkill with the bass from the fa-011.  Still waiting for GD-Audiobase to get back to me about a replacement set from my "smoking" pair, but maybe I'll pull them out of the box and give the combo a listen if I still don't hear back soon.


----------



## ziocomposite

Sweet, thanks munk!!!  Yeah, I've got my fa-011's coming....when they decide to lol.  By the way most people put it, it would more than likely be nice on the first setting and that's about it.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> hey dfkt,
> 
> i know you got some of the same stuff iv got and generally the same views on what portable is, I still have my pfe and look forward to trying the zo with them because without the green filters the definetley need some more thump.   However i was wondering if you had tried it out with you hje900 (ie hje/clip+/zo combo) if you still have them.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Golfing rage incident? Do tell.
   
  Ok, just gave the ZO a try with the HJE900 (foam-modded, PFE tips). What I hear with Burial or Boxcutter at ZO level 4 is stellar - just the way Dubstep is meant to be. The ZO phattens the midrange of the HJE, beefs up the bass, and leaves the sparkling (foam-modded) treble as-is.
   
  Switching to Badalamenti's Twin Peaks soundtrack... same thing, rich and full, more of the additional midrange that the HJE sure can handle, none of the clarity and sparkle lost. Very engaging, very dynamic - and faster than expected.
   
  Neko Case - Fox Confessor is a bit sibilant with the HJE, no matter if ZO or not. The double bass sure gains presence without getting overbearing at low ZO levels. You won't go very high there, or it will get boomy. Still, applied sparingly, it sounds very rich and still balanced.


----------



## stozzer123

As always many thanks mate looks like ill be picking one up when i can find a source  ill be trying out those tunes as well.
   
  The incident is kinda a freak occurance and kind of hard to detail but ill have a go, you had seen it itd be the funniest moment of your year,  im a member of Carnoustie Scotland and a low handicap so if a fit of rage about hitting the ball into water at the 10th i was about to jump down into the water to hit my shot, only under the drink by about 1 inch so was playable, my partner mentioned i was a f..... idiot i turned to just as politley  return a tirade of profanity in doing so my cart had stopped rolling, i was still walking but not looking, i narrowly avoided a nut shot by the handle and proceeded to fall backwards in to the deeper portion of the hazard the cube got moist and now cuts out depending on the headphone postion ( a bit of wiggle helps but it does my head in trying to get it right hence going back to the clip+).


----------



## dilpal

why it is not famous on Head fi . Seems like good product.


----------



## ziocomposite

Lack of advertising and somewhat unbelievable claim until you hear it for yourself.  It's only a matter of time though, hopefully.


----------



## dilpal

Hey dfkt, when your review of ZO is coming?


----------



## ziocomposite

Zune hd ----> cmoybb 2.03 w boost off -----> Zo 1-2 clicks -----> ath m50 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great for bass heavy genre now =)
   
  Zune hd --->cmoybb v2.03 w/boost on ----> zo 1-4 clicks ----> ad700 = All the good things the ad700 offers but WITH BASS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which was the only thing I wished it had.  Now it's perfect to my ears for genre with light bass.


----------



## sajib

Just ordered one from sharperimage, i think they are the only one selling it.
   
  but unfortunately they dont ship it to Australia, so had to go through a shipping agent, now the waiting game begin, also ordered a E11, will nice to find out how the combo work.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





sajib said:


> Just ordered one from sharperimage, i think they are the only one selling it.
> 
> but unfortunately they dont ship it to Australia, so had to go through a shipping agent, now the waiting game begin, also ordered a E11, will nice to find out how the combo work.


 

 Nah there a couple other authorized sellers if you look on Digizoid's site. At least one of them at a time should have a sale going on. I got mine for a little more than 80, you just have to look up those coupon codes.


----------



## pinoyman

i got mine from amazon.


----------



## henrylee

Anyone found a solution to how to use to with a LOD?


----------



## ziocomposite

it's actually pretty easy but you add another wire.  Volume control/wire attachment 
   
http://www.digizoid.com/faq/index.html


----------



## shotgunshane

I've used mine that way with the Westone inline volume control that came with my W4's.  It was definitely a better sound due to the use of the iPhone line out.  However after nearly blasting out my eardrums 3 times in 2 days, due to how easy the volume dial moves, I quit using it that way. 
  
  Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> it's actually pretty easy but you add another wire.  Volume control/wire attachment
> 
> http://www.digizoid.com/faq/index.html


----------



## ziocomposite

Yeah, I can see that happening easily >_< ouch!.  
   
  But honestly, if I'm at home, I use it with my cmoybb.  On the go Z*2 *combo (zune/zo) since I feel it enhances quality enough really =D


----------



## dfkt

Personally, I don't think an additional amp does any good with the ZO. The ZO alone makes the SPL at least twice as loud, so I really don't see how double/triple amping will do any good.


----------



## ziocomposite

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Personally, I don't think an additional amp does any good with the ZO. The ZO alone makes the SPL at least twice as loud, so I really don't see how double/triple amping will do any good.


 

  
  I only use it with the AD700 but not really as 2x amp function.  Since my cmoybb has a bass added future, I can turn up the bass on the zo w/o warming out the music too much.  With the Zo by itself, by the time I get the amount of bass I want the sound is too altered >_<.  Well, to my ears anyway =)


----------



## henrylee

Hmm so is ipod Line out loud enough already to power some iems? So the volume adjuster thing is just there to lower the volume?


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes, the volume control is ONLY to turn it down.  The line out volume is extremely loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit: the ZO effectively doubles the volume but the line out volume is still pretty loud.


----------



## Roller

Do any of you guys know of a *good* line volume controller? Good being the relevant point, as things like the Koss volume controller (http://www.amazon.com/Koss-155954-VC20-Volume-Control/dp/B00001P4XH/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306383474&sr=8-1) is known to degrade audio. Oh, and something that could be used as a portable, not those stationary big volume knobs, like a silver one with a blue led, that I can't remember the name right now.


----------



## ziocomposite

http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-SmartShare-Headphone-Splitter-Individual/dp/B000ELEI5S
This seems like it might work....shorter but with two inputs lol
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2KpZSaAbcQ
Video and it looks like you have to push the volume up/down instead of a knob.
   

 Looking at reviews it looks like it can lower the volume a little bit only.  =\


----------



## JxK

Does anyone know what the best price of the ZO is? The cheapest I've seen is $99. Is that the best, or is there better? Also, is there going to be a v2 ZO coming out? Since if that is the case, I'll probably just wait a bit, and end up ordering the v1 when it comes under discount.


----------



## alphaphoenix

The cheapest, I believe was had early this year from Sharper image with a 20% discount code and free shipping (when I ordered mine for $79.99).  Digizoid has posted the v2 on their facebook page and from reading between the lines late July/August seems to be the time frame.  You might try the following Sharper Image discount code of 12% "AFMAR18".  Says it's good through June 1.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





roller said:


> Do any of you guys know of a *good* line volume controller?


 

 The Shure volume controller, the one that also comes with the SE530, is very good. Mine doesn't crackle and has no channel imbalances. It's also rather low-profile and lightweight.


----------



## shotgunshane

The Westone was 'good' (good being no imbalance and noise) once they replaced the faulty one.  However the volume dial is going to be very easy to turn on any of them.  Accidentally changing the volume will be very simple to do.  Just be careful.
   
  As far as price, Sharper Image usually sells v1 for $99 and you can find abundant 12% off coupons as alphaphoenix has provided as example.  Sharper Image does free shipping with $99 purchases and the coupon doesn't afffect that (at least it didn't when I ordered).


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Any place to get this if you're an european? I'm curious to test this device just to see if it brings similar change in the sound as I get with my hardware EQ technique:
   
  XB500 setting:
   

   
  Sennheiser HD 212pro:
   

   
  etc. Usually I add about +10 avg to the whole range but it depends how laid-back/forward it sounds for starters, more laid-back headphones usually get bigger avg boost to the frequencies to make it more forward sounding which is how I prefer it to sound like.
   
  It makes the sound more dynamic/forward/engaging/"fullier"/powerful/"speaker"-like (difficult to exactly describe it) and bring an improvement across the whole range in my ears but it's only something that has worked with this EQ in particular and why I can't give up this Audigy 2 ZS card yet, maybe this ZO device would bring that similar characteristic in the sound as I do with my hardware EQing so I might be able to move on to a newer sound card eventually.


----------



## shotgunshane

I don't know of an authorized international reseller.  You might try contacting digizoid: http://www.digizoid.com/contact/


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I don't know of an authorized international reseller.  You might try contacting digizoid: http://www.digizoid.com/contact/


 

 Yea I just sent a message, will see what happens, thx.


----------



## stozzer123

Heya i contacted them last week looking if they could point out a international seller but no one has got back to me.
   
  For the previous poster who asked about the v2 zo.  yes they have mentioned on their facebook page that it will have new features such as more sensitive visual indicator and a soft touch non gloss finish. Testing units should be out around July and full retail starting in October.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Can you keep it recharging all the time if you like me are lazy to have to thinker about it. I don't care about draining battery as it would only be used at the comp anyway. Also does it make any audible noises if recharging, I know I couldn't use FiiO E5 cuz of that, drove me crazy the high pitch whining.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Can you keep it recharging all the time if you like me are lazy to have to thinker about it. I don't care about draining battery as it would only be used at the comp anyway. Also does it make any audible noises if recharging, I know I couldn't use FiiO E5 cuz of that, drove me crazy the high pitch whining.


 


  Pretty sure you can.  You can keep it charged via USB and still have it on and working; however, when charging and running, at least for me, the noise interference or static noise goes up quite dramatically and drastically, rendering it not the most ideal setup. 
   
  Could just be my cables or setup/equipment though.


----------



## ziocomposite

I bought a "usb adapter" so I can plug it into a wall socket and have no static.  Have not tried via usb though.


----------



## sajib

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The Shure volume controller, the one that also comes with the SE530, is very good. Mine doesn't crackle and has no channel imbalances. It's also rather low-profile and lightweight.


 

 Hi dfkt,
   
  Have you tried the SE530 with Zo, hows the bass improvement like? and does it change the midtone?
   
  I am still waiting for my ZO to delivered, 1 more week maybe.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> I bought a "usb adapter" so I can plug it into a wall socket and have no static.  Have not tried via usb though.


 

 Might have to do the same in case I'd get this device. Why would using usb port give probs but not connecting it to the wall socket though?


----------



## MizMoxie

A computer's electrical environment is extremely noisy (EMI, etc), and any cables/devices connected to that environment will inherently pick up and transmit that noise unless proper filtering is performed. So if you connect the USB to a wall socket, there isn't nearly as much noise being transmitted through the cables, with the exception of AC frequency noise from the power signal. However, I would assume that many of the USB sockets have some type of internal filtering to get rid of it.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Not sure if this warrants it's own thread, but I'm very curious with a particular apples to oranges comparison:  For those who own or have owned the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo as well as the ZO, how doe they compare to each other?
   
  We know there's a huge price gap and to this day, I've heard that nobody has operated on either one to see what voodoo magic has been implemented, but it would be interested to see how the ZO stacks up to the "game changer".   The stack configurations of the Cypher posted here is quite amazing - $1K+ setups and the size of a brick.


----------



## Uchiya

Would this be an item that's added to a CLAS setup for full-size headphones or even be considered?  As in my case, Ipod > CLAS > ZO > PB-2


----------



## Anaxilus

My ZO just arrived.  Interesting.  Still early.  Using my DACPort for line-control.  Works quite well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
   
  Not absolutely sure but I might be wishful for an intermediate setting between level 1 and bypass/off.  Right now I can't see myself going past level 1.  I think it might be cool if they had a movie mode that contours mids w/ bass rather than treble and bass.  Just a thought.
   
  Pico slim arrived too.  Time to get this portable amp business sorted.


----------



## Uchiya

Do give your impressions!


----------



## kingmajix

Got my ZO in the mail today and this thing is insane!
   
  I put it about halfway up and could feel the earcups on my Beyers shaking. If you're a basshead you've gotta give this little black box a try. Most enjoyable listening I've ever had straight out of an iPod by far.


----------



## ziocomposite

Yeah, the "Zo" is my guilty pleasure bahahahaha.  I loved it when my cousin tried to show of the bass with his beats and I calmly put my m50's over his ears and proceeded to rumble that smirk off his face to utter OMGWTFBBQ!?!?!


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> My ZO just arrived.
> 
> Not absolutely sure but I might be wishful for an intermediate setting between level 1 and bypass/off.  Right now I can't see myself going past level 1.


 

 Same, first couple weeks I got it, never pressed it up more than maybe 1 or 2 clicks, or just kept it at 0.  Maybe it's audiophile/purist blasphemy, but as of late I've noticed I've been pushing it up a couple levels each time.  Nothing drastic, but a couple extra clicks up here and there, and surprisingly, have found myself quite found of the boost.


----------



## stozzer123

Hey guys,  just to let anyone in europe know I spoke to a girl called cindy at digizoid about shipment to europe, she arranged it all very easy through paypal mine is on its way via UPS
  H


----------



## stozzer123

sorry forgot to mention that they wont show up on the site but mail them directly an you should get a reply within a day or so.

 Also, i will be reviewing with: iem - hje900, pfe, super fi 5, cans:  shure srh440  source clip+, fuze, ipod, c30

 Also a guy i know has said it has to be tried connecting to cars stereo through aux.  (standard ford focus)


----------



## ziocomposite

Great info stoz!!!  Especially for our brothers in the Europe =).  I can attest that using it with my Zune--->Zo----->Infiniti G35 the boost sounds great.  I like my factory bass control but I like the output with the Zo muuuuuch better =).  The punch/kick is very nice with dubstep/hip hop.


----------



## shotgunshane

That's great to hear!
  
  Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Hey guys,  just to let anyone in europe know I spoke to a girl called cindy at digizoid about shipment to europe, she arranged it all very easy through paypal mine is on its way via UPS
> H


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

So you have to call them to get attention? I sent an email like a week ago or something, no response.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> So you have to call them to get attention? I sent an email like a week ago or something, no response.


 

 NO..... i emailed them response within a day!


----------



## MizMoxie

PRGWiZaRD, 
  I sent you a PM this morning. Please check.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Thanks, it got sorted out. 
   
  I hope you can still add your own equalizing to the headphones to make them more balanced and it won't cause any huge probs regarding distortion and such in conjunction with this device? I rely on EQing to get great result on my cheap headphones.


----------



## shotgunshane

Yes, you can still add your own equalizing.  No problems with distortion.  In fact I sometimes use Equalizer for iPhone in conjunction with the ZO.
  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Thanks, it got sorted out.
> 
> I hope you can still add your own equalizing to the headphones to make them more balanced and it won't cause any huge probs regarding distortion and such in conjunction with this device? I rely on EQing to get great result on my cheap headphones.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

There, I just placed an order for the ZO. Thanks MizMoxie! It's always nice to see such a close relation between the customers and the company. 
   
  Just to give a hint of what kind of EQing technique I use with the hardware EQ 10-band EQ found with the kX Audio drivers:
   
*XB500:*
   
  Minimalistic EQing that should work well with any EQ to balance it out:

   
  My special EQ technique that works well only on this particular EQ to bring out more of "everything" not just making it output subwoofer kind of bass but also mids and highs still clearly audible as well as making the output much higher (if I use ~40% on the minimalistic one, then with this config I use 25% on the volume slider for similar output volume levels )

   
  Or as an excel graph for an easier read:

   
  Here's also how it looks like for the newest headphone I tried out JVC HA-M5X:

   
  Now I have a feeling this ZO device might give me similar kind of experience as using my maximal EQ setting while probably only needing to use the "minimalistic" EQ settings to balance the headphone to get to that same result. That's what I'm interested in trying to find out. I don't like it when I'm limited to this old Audigy 2 ZS as I can't be keeping it forever and also the hardware components only gets better and better on the soundcards and would like to sooner or later buy some more up-to-date soundcard such as STX or future products but I'm so satisfied with how this EQ works especially when it allows such a HUGE boost to the frequencies without distorting and making it more forward/dynamic sounding which is something I like. Hopefully this ZO device might make me able to upgrade soundcard sometimes in the future without losing the awesome sound characteristics this EQ and technique brings.
   
  Now I personally believe this ZO device use similar technique as everything points to that, louder output level, no volume knob included, the whole frequency range boosted by various amounts etc and that's what I'm trying to find out.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Got it today. Wow, the bass is really amazing on that thing, even surpassing BBE M3B in punch, tightness, and lack of midrange-bleed. Just the thing phones with little bass (PFE, e-Q5/7, W4, q-Jays, etc) need. And it's admirably tiny.


 

 how longs your 3.5mm interconnect i have a 60cm lying aroundwith quite large jacks so might need to buy a right angle


----------



## MizMoxie

As many of you know, we are in the process of developing ZO v2. The improvements we are addressing in this version include:

 Volume control for LOD compatibility
 Low-battery indicator
 Higher resolution on the lower bass side (i.e., more steps between level 1 and 16)
 Slightly improved battery life
 Elimination of the pop when going into bypass mode
 Different enclosure material (probably a "soft touch")
   
_Are there any other recommendations you guys can make?_ I can't give you guys a finalized date for when it will be completed and ready for purchase, but we're pushing for sometime in August. 
   
  Along with the actual product revisions, we have decided to change the marketing strategy as well. The initial ZO tried to target general consumers who were looking for "bass headphones". We choose the terms "personal subwoofer" and "speakerless subwoofer" to convey that it adds a significant level of bass to the audio, beyond what an EQ or "bass boost" can do. However, the typical consumer didn't necessarily believe our claims, and came to the conclusion it was just another gadget that couldn't really live up to its claims. And with the $99+ price tag, were not willing to at least give it a try. 
   
  Recently however, it seems as though the audiophile community has picked up on the ZO. Many of you were willing to give it a shot (thank you guys by the way!), and the feedback has been extremely positive. But, with ZO v2, we realize that using a term like "personal subwoofer" will not go over well. So, here is where our predicament lies:

 The ZO uses a patent-pending technology that does NOT work like a traditional EQ, nor is it even close to bass boost
 Yes, it has amplification (with power output that surpasses $300+ headphone amps), but a portion of the perceived amping is inherently characteristic to how the technology works, and it does so much more than just increase the overall gain
  So, what it comes down to is that we don't necessarily want to associate the term EQ or bass boost with the ZO, nor is it just a [headphone] amplifier (because it also works great in the car, with desktop speakers, with a gaming headset, etc.). 
   
  But, at this point, we are out of ideas, as we've been struggling with this for probably 4-5 years! So I'm turning to you guys for help. *What would you call it?* Or even - _*what words would you associate with the listening experience?* _


----------



## ziocomposite

Marketing is not my forté so I hope some of our members who can articulate with words will help.  Personally, I feel the Zo  is the missing link to enjoying music.  
   
  Quote:


mizmoxie said:


> As many of you know, we are in the process of developing ZO v2. The improvements we are addressing in this version include:
> 
> Volume control for LOD compatibility
> Low-battery indicator
> ...


----------



## F900EX

What will be the estimated price for the ZO v2 ?   
   
  And can I order direct from you guys so I can try out the ZO ?  although since I only need one kinda tempted to wait until your V2 is out. But curious at the same time  
   
  IMO it's just hard to believe what does based on what your website claims, sounds too good to be true kinda of a thing, not that your well designed website is at fault. 
   
  And the other thing is, if it's so good why has everyone else not got one out.  
   
  Reason why I would order one, is due the good reviews it has got, I will try anything out as long as if I am really unhappy I can return it.


----------



## alphaphoenix

How about "ZO v2: Universal Sound Enhancer" or "ZO v2: Universal Frequency Booster"? The term "universal" would be key as it would address pretty much every applicable use for the ZO. Yes, I've owned the ZO v1 and I'm waiting for the release of the v2.


----------



## stozzer123

I would go along the lines of
   
  Digizoid Zo - Audio Enhancer  or Portable Audio Enhancer
   
   
   
   
  Really is this not what it is doing, it is enhancing the music eveyrone seems to be saying its making it better hence enhancing additionally  Enhance is a excellent word in terms of marketing, giving conotations of making stuff better with a hit of necessity and that using it will make the experience more fulfilling. 
   
  Now that you are getting recognition on audio forums you will start seeing reviews popping up in the top of google and Average Joe listeners should be able to find concise reviews to what it actually does, I agree though that i didnt like the 'personal subwoofer' term... it made me think of skulcandy skullcrushers that use vibration to convey the feeling of a sub.
   
  P.S. remember to send me my free  Digizoid ZO v2 Portable Audio Enhancer.


----------



## stozzer123

P.S. Kudos to another company standing up and taking notice of the community and asking for our input! 
   
  Props to Digizoid


----------



## Anaxilus

I know Behringer makes a Sonic Exciter.  Not sure about trademarks or synonyms but that should be helpful.


----------



## shotgunshane

I am stoked to hear about integrated volume control!
  
 What does ZO stand for?  Understanding its name might also help us come up with some ideas as well.
  
 I think you need to keep the work Bass in the name, since this is one of the main things it does. Here are some terms that came to mind.  Maybe they will help spark something better...
 Portable Sound Shaper
 The Ultimate Bass Shaper
 Bass Shaping Tool
 Audio Bass Infusion
 Bass Ampfusion
 Portable Bass Infusion
  
 I also think you should put a description of the ZO in simple terms on your web site, just like you did here in headfi.  Most in the audio community love straight talk and frankness.  One guy here in headfi titled his review something like 'what the heck is the zo?' and then went on to explain in simple terms how it improved his audio experience.
  
 Edit:  I also think getting your product sold by more traditional audio sites will help as well (like earphone solutions, sound earphones, etc)

  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Recently however, it seems as though the audiophile community has picked up on the ZO. Many of you were willing to give it a shot (thank you guys by the way!), and the feedback has been extremely positive. But, with ZO v2, we realize that using a term like "personal subwoofer" will not go over well. So, here is where our predicament lies:
> 
> The ZO uses a patent-pending technology that does NOT work like a traditional EQ, nor is it even close to bass boost
> Yes, it has amplification (with power output that surpasses $300+ headphone amps), but a portion of the perceived amping is inherently characteristic to how the technology works, and it does so much more than just increase the overall gain
> ...


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> As many of you know, we are in the process of developing ZO v2. The improvements we are addressing in this version include:
> 
> Volume control for LOD compatibility
> Low-battery indicator
> ...


 


  Definitely liking all of those new additions, fixes all the nit picks I have with the current model.
   
  As for marketing, I would call it ZO: "z"onic orgasm


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> How about "ZO v2: Universal Sound Enhancer" or "ZO v2: Universal Frequency Booster"? The term "universal" would be key as it would address pretty much every applicable use for the ZO. Yes, I've owned the ZO v1 and I'm waiting for the release of the v2.


 
  Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> I would go along the lines of
> 
> Digizoid Zo - Audio Enhancer  or Portable Audio Enhancer
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with you guys, and we have thought about using "enhancer" or "enhancement". But, we decided to stay away from that descriptor because many of the digital (or software) based algorithms (like SRS Labs, Maxx, etc.) use "audio enhancement" to describe their technologies. So again, we didn't want to be automatically categorized with these competitive technologies, because we have a (very unique) analog-based technology...
   
  Instead of "enhancement", we have been playing with the term "sound revitalization". What do you guys think of that?
   
  Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I am stoked to hear about integrated volume control!
> 
> What does ZO stand for?  Understanding its name might also help us come up with some ideas as well.
> 
> ...


 

 Let me give you some history... Before we launched the first ZO, the product was actually called Vibe. But, V-moda got to it first when they released their Vibe earphones. So, we actually brought a branding consultant in to help us with the renaming. She came back with a list of about 40 possible names, and only two stood out to us: ZO (which comes from digi_Zo_id), and Fusion (but Fusion sounded too much an energy drink to work for me). So we went with ZO.
   
  Our strategy all along has been to try and differentiate ourselves in the audio market, as we feel the ZO and SmartVektor technology could help shape the beginning of a new product category. But, trying to be different hasn't exactly worked too well for us, as I'll admit, our attempts have come off a little gimmicky. But it's also really hard to explain without getting too technical. How we explain it now on our technology page (http://www.digizoid.com/tech/) has been what I feel to be the best description yet. If you guys wouldn't mind, could you give us some feedback on that as well? Btw, if you click the images, a larger image comes with more of a description.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Instead of "enhancement", we have been playing with the term "sound revitalization". What do you guys think of that?


 

 Ok, sounds like a boring version of my idea.  Or perhaps a skin care lotion.
   
  Btw, is this technique something totally different from XFi Crystallizer?  The descriptors sound similar.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> What will be the estimated price for the ZO v2 ?
> 
> And can I order direct from you guys so I can try out the ZO ?  although since I only need one kinda tempted to wait until your V2 is out. But curious at the same time
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not 100% sure on the pricing yet, but it will be less than the 1st ZO's MSRP of $119. We will more than likely be selling it on our own site, especially to accommodate for our international customers.
   
  We have heard the comment "it seems too good to be true" many times. But after people actually experience it, their response to us is "you guys do what you claim". When we first started out, we also wondered why nobody else had figured out what we had. But after personally spending countless hours immersed in studying the audio industry, the answer became very clear: a high percentage of the technological breakthroughs have come from universities and highly-funded laboratories/companies. The rest of the industry typically innovates by making incremental improvements to pre-existing technologies, instead of going back to the drawing board, as in our case. I may be getting myself in trouble by voicing my conclusions, so I'll just leave it at that for now...


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Ok, sounds like a boring version of my idea.  Or perhaps a skin care lotion.
> 
> Btw, is this technique something totally different from XFi Crystallizer?  The descriptors sound similar.


 


  Our technology is _*entirely*_ different! Case in point regarding the digital enhancement technologies (like the XFi Crystallizer). The way we describe it makes it sound similar to what's already out there, when in fact, it's not!


----------



## alphaphoenix

I think revitalization is too much of a mouthful - to many syllables, but it matches what you've marketed on the web page.  I think if the behind closed door discussions has narrowed down to this phrase, "sound regeneration"  has a better ring to it, IMHO. This is assuming that "regeneration" accurately describes the technology.  This is quite fun.  Another one to ponder on is "sound orchestrator". 
  
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Instead of "enhancement", we have been playing with the term "sound revitalization". What do you guys think of that?


----------



## stozzer123

Not to keen on revitalization either, there is no sense of 'i need that it will make it better'.  To most people their music sounds just fine out an ipod and crappy phones (these people will see your product and succinctly think hmmmm enhancer, am i missing out on something?)  The people in the know on here or those who have a modicum of sense will google Digizoid Sound Enhancer and see that guess what from reviews they will find ........ it actually ............ enhances sound.  Using revitalize, regenerate, shaper makes peoples brains say What are they talking about ... ooo i get it its just another company bumf.
   
  The point that the other companies have mentioned enhancment to me seems mute,  look at it this way : A man walks buy a product on the shelf that has bbe enhanced etc he instanly thinks said product is the nuts in comparison to others without the enhancer feature.  Even if the enhancer like so many softwares are crap, this man loves his product reccomends it to his friends sometimes out of blind guilt that it wasnt as good as the thought it would be.  Again on the other side we have the head-fi and abi users who are specifically intrested in what the product actually does............ what does your product do? it enhances, we will all love you for your honesty.
   
   
  other possibilities could be.... feel free to change the word audio:  
   
  Audio Enricher/audio enrichment 
  audio augmentation / augmentor
  Audio embeleshment
   
   
  These are all directions i would advise you to go down ..... lol in the real world i charge for the exact same thing, this is the internet though hehe everythings free, maybe go speak to someone specificly about keyword marketing or neuromarketing and i think they will say the same and if not can point you in the right direction.  Glad to hear subwoofers out, with your product keep it simple and honest.
   
  The other thing some of the other guys touched on was to sort out your suppliers.  Get into major headphone resellers like the sites mentioned in the US, 100% get in touch with www.hifiheadphones.co.uk about them stocking for you they are most peoples first stop for earphones etc in the uk and maybe even contact jaben for stocking them in South East Asia and maybe get in touch with mp4nation as this product just seems right up there street.  By hearing the words portable subwoofer i laughed and called BS i went to your site clicked on suppliers and was face with THE SHARPER IMAGE now im sorry but that is associating yourself with crap, sure there are a good few products there but hidden unter an cascade of crap, I honestly just thought you were another shenzhen con man out for a lot of my money ($120) and i can say i wouldnt, like a lot of people here, touched digizoid with a barge pole if it wasnt for some of the more trusted guys on here recommending it.   Now that your making a name of course keep sharper and any other stockists but main focus on audio retailers.


----------



## Anaxilus

_"Digizoid.  Put your music on Roids!"  _


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> _"Digizoid.  Put your music on Roids!"  _


 


  haha not one for the kids but i love it


----------



## shotgunshane

What about keeping it simple but still tied to the underlying tech: Smart Bass through SmartVektor technology


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It certainly needs a clever name, cuz the technology is quite unique so definitely like has been said enhancer / enhancement words aren't going to work here. The v2 sounds interesting and how come you're gonna sell it for even lower MSRP than v1?


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> _Are there any other recommendations you guys can make?_


 


  The one *killer* feature that's missing from the ZO is automatic on/off, as it's found on the Headstage Arrow amp. When you turn the MP3 player on, the amp turns on - when you turn the player off, the amp turns off after ~2 minutes of silence. This doesn't seem like a big deal, but for me it makes a world of a difference in the long run, turning the hassle of shlepping an amp around in addition to a player into a hassle-free set-and-forget experience.
   
  And yes, I totally agree that the ZO can rival some of those silly $300+ amps with ease.
   
  (I've been away on holidays, my ZO review will be up in a few days.


----------



## Anaxilus

I would like to make sure the next ZO v.2 maintains volume control in bypass mode.  Otherwise, setting '1' should be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## shotgunshane

Excellent idea.
  
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> The one *killer* feature that's missing from the ZO is automatic on/off, as it's found on the Headstage Arrow amp. When you turn the MP3 player on, the amp turns on - when you turn the player off, the amp turns off after ~2 minutes of silence. This doesn't seem like a big deal, but for me it makes a world of a difference in the long run, turning the hassle of shlepping an amp around in addition to a player into a hassle-free set-and-forget experience.
> 
> And yes, I totally agree that the ZO can rival some of those silly $300+ amps with ease.
> 
> (I've been away on holidays, my ZO review will be up in a few days.


----------



## project86

Lots of good ideas here. The problem as I see it with regards to a name, is that EVERY company already makes crazy claims. Onkyo has Music Optimizer, Marantz has Dmax2, etc. Some of these are better than others, but none of them are really like the ZO. I think the audio educated public mostly writes off all of their claims, and rightly so in most cases.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Lots of good ideas here. The problem as I see it with regards to a name, is that EVERY company already makes crazy claims. Onkyo has Music Optimizer, Marantz has Dmax2, etc. Some of these are better than others, but none of them are really like the ZO. I think the audio educated public mostly writes off all of their claims, and rightly so in most cases.


 

 This is exactly what we've been struggling with since day 1, and it basically comes down to this: in order to understand what the ZO can do, and that it actually works as we claim it does, people need to hear it, or there needs to be a substantial amount of buzz going on about it. However, to get a realistic demo, it needs to be experienced in person, not through just an online "simulation". But convincing retailers to give us that prime shelf space is tough when your a newbie, not to mention the fact that demo stations can be very expensive!


----------



## alphaphoenix

Sounds like business as usual no matter the sector.  I'm curious if you thought about pursuing a partnership with a bigger name with much bigger pockets such as (don't laugh) Monster Cable.  They don't have a similar device that I'm aware of so there wouldn't be any internal competition of similar products.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> Sounds like business as usual no matter the sector.  I'm curious if you thought about pursuing a partnership with a bigger name with much bigger pockets such as (don't laugh) Monster Cable.  They don't have a similar device that I'm aware of so there wouldn't be any internal competition of similar products.


 

 As a matter of fact, we have been trying to pursue some partnerships within the industry; however, it is proving to be very difficult to get into. That is one of the reasons we are continuing with the ZO product on our own for now, as we are hoping it will help gain us some exposure and build our credibility within the market...


----------



## alphaphoenix

Yeah, getting internal connections that makes the shots can be extremely difficult.  May I suggest contacting Jude or follow where there's a head-fi meet to introduce the product. I'm sure any attending member of interest would support the product and marketing campaign for free. Like other members have expressed, once the your technology is fully patented, try licensing out your technology.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> _"Digizoid.  Put your music on Roids!"  _


 

 Should get Alonzo Mourning to market it for Digizoid. 
   
  Have a commercial where some kid or balla' tries to go strong to the hoop wearing some Beats by Dre then have Zo' run up and reject his dunk. 
   
  Turn to camera. 
   
  Close up of Zo' wearing some LCD-2's with the ZO, "if it ain't good audio, get that sh... outta my house". 
   
  Fade to black screen.
   
  In white lettering: "Digizoid ZO.  Put your music on Roids".
   
  yeeah.  I'd buy two, wassup.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Should get Alonzo Mourning to market it for Digizoid.
> 
> Have a commercial where some kid or balla' tries to go strong to the hoop wearing some Beats by Dre then have Zo' run up and reject his dunk.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That would be awesome if we could get Alonzo Mourning (or anyone even remotely famous) to sponsor the ZO! But I have no idea as to how to even get their attention! 
   
  Great idea for a commercial/youtube video though!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

As far as the name goes, what about DigiZoid ZO AmpDelizer (amplifier + fidelity/fidelizer).  At least it's a very logical name. ;p Or perhaps DigiZoid ZO (Personal) HiFiWoofer.
   
  Also what about adding an optional output for AC/DC recharging if desired, I bet many will use this with their comps where it'll just be easier with wall socket as power source to not get that static you get when recharging from USB port. But then again using a usb power adapter would be cleaner solution as less connectors are required.


----------



## dilpal

How about Digizoid Zo
  " The sonic perfection"
  "Audio maximizer"
  "Redefining your sonic experience"


----------



## dilpal

I also suggest to send a review sample to ClieOS, it can help you at least on head fi


----------



## MizMoxie

Before I begin this post, I want to thank all of you for your input and help!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here is what I've laid out in regards to what we are more specifically looking for, while taking all of your feedback into account:
   
*ZO* *    (noun describing what ZO does)      featuring SmartVektor LoFreq Technology*
   
  Here is a list of options for the descriptor noun: 

 universal frequency booster
 audio enhancer
 portable audio enhancer
 portable sound shaper
 bass shaping tool
 audio enricher
 audio embellishment
 HiFi woofer
 other suggestions...?
   
*"          (tagline that reinforces the ZO's benefits or creates an emotional appeal)          "*
   
  Options for a tagline:

 Hear It. Feel It. Need It.
 Redefine your sonic experience
 The missing link to audio enjoyment
 Other suggestions...?
   
   
  If I did not include someone's input in the above lists, it's not because we didn't like your suggestion. In some cases, they were excluded because they are already in use, or because they didn't fit grammatically.
   
  So what do you guys like???


----------



## shotgunshane

Of those I like bass shaping tool and redefine your sonic experience.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

[size=medium]We're both after the same goal, maximizing the audio listening experience, you just happen to do it for the living as well. If you decide to go directly and speak with the customers which FiiO also have done and you can also see the result of this clearly around on this forum, even the customers want to start helping you for better success (giving suggestions to product improvements or promoting the products etc) as there's nothing better out there than helping a company that really cares about what they're doing and how they're doing it and asking for customer's insight, it's a win-win for both! You can do business practice in a lot of different ways with different strategies, some companies focus on marketing (IMO sadly), others focusing on a very unique invention that doesn't previously and some works very closely with customers to bring what they want etc. I think you are going the finest possible route, having both a quite unique product to start with that really does something useful and even asking customers for their own suggestions. By coming to a site like head-fi.org you've already shown you are serious about this, this place has lots of "audiophiles", that are very picky about everything regarding sound which certainly aren't the easiest customers to deal with as they got such an experience of their own, they can't be fooled or taken lightly. If you win this crowd's heart though, then you can also assure that A) Your product(s) is pretty darn awesome! and B) You're going to get a lot of free publicity!  and C) Profit! 
   
  I wish this "cooperation" doesn't end anytime soon and I'm probably speaking for everyone here when I say we're all happy to help you guys out and wish you the best possible success!​[/size]

   
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Before I begin this post, I want to thank all of you for your input and help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Here's what I think, first regarding the names.
   
  1. "frequency booster" IMHO doesn't give a great description of what it really results in. Yes it boosts frequencies but boosting frequencies, depending on how you're doing it could result in either a bad or good thing, and that's why I don't think that's a particular good name.
   
  2. "audio enhancer" is fine in the sense it provides a description what it really does and is something positive, it enhances the audio. The thing is though the word "enhance" is probably among the most used word regarding products similar to these, either in the hardware and especially in the software field. Your product is more unique than that and might serve better with a more unique name IMHO to avoid drowning in the rest of  the thousand "enhancement" products out there.
   
  3. This is even greater than before because it's more describing, and portability is always a good thing. But same thing here about "enhancer".
   
  4. "sound shaper" is also one of those nouns that could be either a bad or good thing, all kind of shaping isn't "good". 
   
  5. "bass shaping tool" is not the ideal name IMO because it points to the "bass" only. A huge crowd loves bass but not everyone and then again there's lots of "bass shaping tools" out there already.
   
  6. "audio enricher" is actually pretty good name, maybe a bit bland.
   
  7. The word embellishment is somewhat too hard pronounce, most successive products often feature more easier names to pronounce, embellishment isn't pronounced very smoothly. 
   
  8. (my suggestion so perhaps a bit skewed ), I like this one because it brings 2 different terms together "hifi" which people knows stands for something good in audio and "woofer" for a more daily slang of subwoofer which ofc hints the bass capabilities of the product. It's very uncommon to bring together "great quality" with bass, which is what your product is basicly doing. Plus the name is fairly smooth to pronounce, especially woofer word flows well.
   
  Regarding the taglines I like the first option because it's firm but strong, the 2nd is more typical that has this "whatever" feeling about it, plus not all redefinition is necessarily great either.  The 3rd is also very great.
   
  Anyway these are just my 0.20.
   
  PS, don't be afraid to start your own threads every now and then.


----------



## stozzer123

+1 to RPG
   
  name lol im obviously sticking to enhance or enrich to me they most acuratley describe it.  but as for the tagline (and im very happy you pointed out to folk that a descriptor and tagline are completley different)  i also like the first one simple and too the point (it reminds me of something else though, although cant remember, has anyone used that or something similar before?... i dont think it was audio related but still hmmmm)
   
  When someone asks me in public now ' _what the hell is that attatched to your player?_'...... you can bet your bottom dollar my reply is going to be
  'oh its a digizoid zo'...
  '_whats a digizoid zo?_'
  '*ITS MY MUSIC ON MUTHA ****** STEROIDS BABBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYY*!'
   
   
  i just like that one,
  also doing a bit of research at work, it is actually pretty common for steroid the word steroid to be used in advertising in the US..... this is strange because i thought steroids are Illegal in the states, usually if something is illegal us markerters wont touch it with a barge pole due to mental association.   Hence you dont get a mustang advert saying
   
  'JOIN THE ARMY..... HEALTHIER THAN CRACK'  or 'TAYLORMADE.....GOLFBALLS NOT GOOFBALLS'


----------



## shotgunshane

stozzer123 said:


> When someone asks me in public now ' _what the hell is that attatched to your player?_'...... you can bet your bottom dollar my reply is going to be
> 'oh its a digizoid zo'...
> '_whats a digizoid zo?_'
> '*ITS MY MUSIC ON MUTHA ****** STEROIDS BABBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYYY*!'




You're in a Zoid rage.


----------



## MizMoxie

What do you guys think of using the term "HD" in some way? I know that with the popularity of HD video/TV, it may be something people relate to/understand better?


----------



## stozzer123

To me high definition is the highest possible recording, from the best possible source, through the greatest possible amp, to the best quality speakers.......
   
  To me to call something from a portable source... no matter how good the equipment is HD is atrocious product name.  Lets be clear the zo is good but its not that good.
   
  To gimmiky just like subwoofer was.


----------



## shotgunshane

In my opinion you should keep it closer to the bread and butter and that is bass shaping. I worry that if you try to get too 'catchy' or 'trendy' you'll just end up with portable subwoofer all over again but i understand the need or desire to be edgy. I've just always tried to follow the kiss rule in my end of advertising and publishing. I like something refined and understated but maybe I'm just old. It's either that or you go way over the top. Otherwise you ge stuck in no mans land. 

Either way I appreciate the interaction and opportunity to help. I own v1 and will be buying v2 whether it's called HiFi HD funka-Zoid rage Bass magic or not.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It's not only bass shaping though, if it was you'd lose detail in everything else, it's more like "more of everything". Dynamic-range enhancer kind of thing (maybe this would be something to take into consideration regarding the naming), you get more speaker-like kind of experience having multiple speakers taking care of different aspects. Similar to my EQ technique for this nicely working hardware EQ I use, it's difficult to believe it works but if you've heard it you become a believer.
   
  I'm positive ZO *doesn't* need a buzzword like "HD", you should aim to create its own buzzword "ZO" rather and who knows what and how many mp3 players or whatever might have ZO* *SmartVector Technology licensed to DigiZoid in them in future.


----------



## munkyballz

Mischievousness aside, I would go with something of the audio enhancer, especially if Digizoid is in the game to evolve the ZO (increasing quality amp section, doing more tweaks/magic with the spectrum, adding a few more features/improvements, etc...). 
   
  HD is a bit gimmicky but catchy.  Enhancer (should) gives the same type of illusion and connotations to consumers and queues or conjures up their interests, marketability wise, but keeps it from being too mainstream gimmicky or falsely misleading, imho.
   
  Then after the product is finished, just go with a simple and direct tag line of s/t along the lines of, "The DigiZoid ZO audio enhancer: simply making _your_ music, sound better".


----------



## shotgunshane

I like the idea of ZO being it's own buzzword.
   
  On the ride home I was thinking of:
  Portable.Bass.Amp.
  And so much more.  Redefine your sonic experience.
   
  That was my simplistic approach.
   
  Then the fun cheese factor hit me with some steroid tie-ins:
  Juice your music. Tune in to the Zoid Rage.
  Get your music juiced.  Tune in to the Zoid Rage.
  Yeah ok, enough cheese.


----------



## munkyballz

Always room for more cheese.  And in honor of the late, great Macho Man Randy Savage and his Kool-Aid inspired Slim Jim plugs...
   
  "Plug into a ZO. Oooh yeeeeaaah!!!!


----------



## shotgunshane

I almost added a Macho Man quote!


----------



## pinoyman

ZO: Better. Bolder. Badass. Bass.


----------



## ClieOS

ZO Personal Audio Maximizer featuring SmartVektor LoFreq Technology
 Enhance, Enrich, Empower the Music.   
  Would like to use 'Personal Sonic Maximizer' instead but a quick search shows that BBE already trademarked 'Sonic Maximizer' for something actually very similar to ZO, though mainly for mastering and speaker. 'Personal Music Maximizer' is okay as well but 'Audio' feels a little more pro to me.


----------



## Roller

ZO Sound Shaper featuring SmartVektor LoFreq Technology
   
  "Hear It, Feel It, *All* of It"
   
  or
   
  ZO Audio Shaper featuring SmartVektor LoFreq Technology
   
  "Sound is now complete"


----------



## sajib

Just got both the FiiO E11 and digiZoid ZO delivered, although by itself both has its own little place but..... boy oh boy...the punch you get when you mix this two (Fuze>ZO>E11>SE530) is unbelievable, from Zo your bass get its own life... and E11 give rest of the wave length run for their life!!!
   
  Zo is definitely my best $100 i have ever spend,


----------



## henrylee

Is there going to be a volume control in zo v2?


----------



## shotgunshane

^ That's what we are now hearing. Certainly hope so.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





sajib said:


> Just got both the FiiO E11 and digiZoid ZO delivered, although by itself both has its own little place but..... boy oh boy...the punch you get when you mix this two (Fuze>ZO>E11>SE530) is unbelievable, from Zo your bass get its own life... and E11 give rest of the wave length run for their life!!!
> 
> Zo is definitely my best $100 i have ever spend,


 


  Bit sceptical on  this! i have both coming this week (iv held my buddies zo ransom for a week right now) but i dot see an advantage double amping unless your desperate for the gain..... maybe that or you use the e11 as a line volume control but say i was using my clip+ or cube id be triple amping! ill def try it out but meh


----------



## project86

I think it's great that you are being honest about your struggles to find a market for the ZO. And having the community help with suggestions is an excellent way to go (I like the one ClieOS mentioned above). But honestly a great tagline and such will only take you so far. What is needed is more word of mouth. I wasn't really sure what to expect when I first heard the ZO, and I don't think other people really were either. But each one of us who hears it, loves it.
   
  Once V2 comes out, I suspect at least a few more people will buy them and add their impressions... which will likely be positive. From there, I suspect more people will become interested. 
   
  One idea is to do a "loaner program" type thing where you send a ZO around to different HeadFiers to post their impressions. Other companies like Audio GD, HiFiMan, and Unique Melody have done this or are currently doing it, and I think it is a big win for all involved. Many of the users who experience it will probably want to buy one for themselves. And other folks can read their impressions to get a broader view of how many people enjoy the product.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Well no shops have it in stock in Tokyo from what I can see, and amazon.co.jp doesn`t have it listed either, which means a no buy for me.


----------



## ziocomposite

Try contacting mixmoxie for attempting to send to Japan.
  Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Well no shops have it in stock in Tokyo from what I can see, and amazon.co.jp doesn`t have it listed either, which means a no buy for me.


----------



## Jap

Sounds like a very interesting product. I will definitely be interested when Version 2 is released.


----------



## tds101

It makes the Zune HD sound utterly amazing,...I just can't believe I admitted that in a public forum.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





tds101 said:


> It makes the Zune HD sound utterly amazing,...I just can't believe I admitted that in a public forum.


 

 Me neither.  You've been quiet around these parts I must say.


----------



## pinoyman

how about ZO: music and movies gets better with ZO experience!


----------



## tds101

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Me neither.  You've been quiet around these parts I must say.


 


   
  Just not too much going on around the house/neighborhood lately - I'm bored!!! I can't wait till summer to finally hit & take the little one to the beach/pool - but we'll need to have portable tunes for the ride. I need a new dap STAT!!!


----------



## MizMoxie

We really appreciate everyone who has helped us out, and offered up their suggestions. We are always open to feedback and recommendations!


----------



## pinoyman

the zo is a real gem to my music.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Mine arrived today, it was sent on 7th and arrived today, 8 days, not bad for USPS from US to Finland and didn't have to pay any custom fees due to the nicely declared custom declaration from the DigiZoid team, nice!
   
  EDIT: To my delight I got the results I was hoping for from my very initial impressions, this sounds very much like using my high quality hardware EQ and raising all sliders appropriately to various degrees and the more drastic settings (more red'ish indicating light) represent a bigger boost across the whole range on the EQ and green (more subtle increase across the whole range). However I think it adds a realistic touch to the bass that the EQ doesn't in as drastic way as this ZO does, it really "kicks" harder similar to a speaker without outputting any excessive midbass that would usually represent impact/punch but with the ZO device I just "feel" it, it doesn't cause any serious midbass bleed into the lower mids.
   
  Whoever tuned the ZO to sound the way it does did a great job, I'm the kind of guy that keeps tweaking my hardware EQ almost daily so I'm used to tweaking around with frequency response and I can say this ZO device is really nicely tweaked even for a EQ addict / tweaker like me.
   
  But yea I'm still very suspicious about this ZO using a hardware EQ-like method to provide the results it does because the result I get from tweaking the hardware 10-band EQ in the kX Audio drivers for my Audigy 2 ZS soundcard and compared to using this ZO device, the results sound so much similar. I will probably write a review of some sort this weekend perhaps where I will provide a better explanation/reflection against the hardware EQ I've used that I like so much and compare it with this ZO device and discuss what it results in etc.
   
  EDIT2: The bass is really insane in "Bass I love you" that I like testing out the very deep bass response with as I think it features 15~25Hz or so bassnotes as you'll barely hear them but you'll FEEL them tickling your ears a lot easier though and at a "orange" level indicator setting I already get slightly more "ear tickling"-feel than I got with my usual EQ setting which looks like this to give you a picture of how much of an insane bass boost you can get out of this ZO device (however with this EQ setting XB500 does sound more clear than only using ZO device and disabling the EQ and bringing up the bass levels on it):


----------



## mukulymn

Customized bass/sub bass
  Find your perfect bass
   
  these things come into my mind


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mukulymn said:


> Customized bass/sub bass
> Find your perfect bass
> 
> these things come into my mind


 

 Yea but it doesn't only boost the bass alone that amps with bass boosts do, also everything else get boosted by various amounts so you won't lose too much details. 
   
  EDIT: I REALLY like how it sounds like using the lowest lvl setting (green) or one step above that on ZO device coupled with my hardware EQ setting (so yes, the ZO device will play nicely with any kind of EQing on your own too).  Night and day improvement honestly, even more dynamic than it was before with only using my EQ alone and the bass at this setting isn't any stronger so it won't overhelm the other frequencies any more than the EQ setting did, in fact I think mids and highs sticks out a little more clearly. I've only had Gary's PA2V2 so haven't had any experiences with any expensier amps (I quite disliked what Gary's amp did to my already warm sounding headphone, made it too smooth sounding) but it blows this amp outta the water, no contest when it comes to improving the dynamics/soundstage/sound quality/bass etc. At the lowest lvl setting it just improves the dynamics/soundstage/quality and it's very neutral sounding from a quick listen but I need to test more to be sure.
   
  I guess I have to jump on the ZO-believer's train as well.


----------



## mukulymn

And i guess i have to buy one when v2 is out


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The soundstage improvement is very drastic too, never expected to get improvements on such a large scale. I'm using foobar2000 with dolby headphone (check here for my thread regarding it) and it further enhances the "out-of-the-head" sound, I tried listening to Mike Oldfield's "Element" 4CD with remastered tracks which are known to have great soundstage and it sounds so amazing, like I'd be there listening live.
   
  I honestly never expected such great result I'm hearing, next step will be to get a USB power adapter so I can just keep it plugged to the wall socket all the time without having to listen to the USB comp port causing static while recharging as I plan only using it with my desktop comp anyway.
   
  EDIT: I seem to prefer using one notch up from the lowest as the bass sounds just better and I just lower my bass EQ sliders slightly, I think this is the optimal spot too even if we completely disregard bass response.


----------



## dilpal

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> The soundstage improvement is very drastic too, never expected to get improvements on such a large scale. I'm using foobar2000 with dolby headphone (check here for my thread regarding it) and it further enhances the "out-of-the-head" sound, I tried listening to Mike Oldfield's "Element" 4CD with remastered tracks which are known to have great soundstage and it sounds so amazing, like I'd be there listening live.
> 
> I honestly never expected such great result I'm hearing, next step will be to get a USB power adapter so I can just keep it plugged to the wall socket all the time without having to listen to the USB comp port causing static while recharging as I plan only using it with my desktop comp anyway.


 

 Man, you are tempting me to get this.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> Man, you are tempting me to get this.


 

 Then just wait until you read my review on it hopefully this weekend. 
   
  Haha this is awesome, I just for some reason stumbled over the classic Madonna - Like a Prayer and omg @ the choir, felt like I was there with the choir and the voices of the background singers came so far to the sides/diagonally that I've never ever experienced before, it really felt like standing in a big concert hall with a huge 50+ people choir and I have start moving along with the music and it's not even my kind of music xD (OK I admit I used to like it but it's not something I usually listen to as I'm more of an electronica kind of guy). The best thing is that even if the soundstage gets this big, it doesn't sound "laid-back" or like there would be a further distance to the music like usually is the case with headphones with bigger soundstage, no the music is still as "up-front"/engaging as it's always been on XB500 but it just drags the soundstage "borders" out by a noticable amount.
   
  Then I fire up a high quality U2 - Beautiful Day live performance and it sends shivers down my spine and puts a big smile on my face as it sounds like I'm physically there in the front row. 
   
  I seem to find a new experience with almost every track I fire up, I'm serious lol.
   
  I really wish you guys could hear the sound I'm getting paired with the setup and settings I use, you'd be blown away what kind of sound quality is heard from such a lowcost setup. I always thought I had very great results before picking up this ZO Personal Subwoofer device but it brought it up to a whole new level, concidering for the price I paid $79 (+ $15 for shipping to Finland) due to being an "imperfect" sample which is quite laughable since the blemish can hardly even be seen it was a steal, no even the word "steal" doesn't justify it in this case.


----------



## stozzer123

iv got one with the blemish on the way too,  still its been 12 days now since shipped to the uk.... really hoping its not gone missing or been snagged in customs.
   
  gave my friends back last week..... guys im not kidding here iv literally not listened to my portables since (i usually use for about an hour a day)...... unfortunatley my music now sounds terrible to me without it!  i keep finding myself thinking hmmm this needs a bit something extra.
   
  tagline
   
  zo - as hard to quit as crack!
   
   
  advertising campaign of a que of people waiting in line in an alley, waiting for their turn with the dealer whose handing out zo's at 120 a pop!  shaking Junkie hands over a bunch of dirty cash and change, stuffs a box down his tousers and runs home...... scene of him cooking up (attatching the zo in line) and shooting up (ear phones in putting on phones/iem to ears)  all to the music from vincent vega scene in pulp fiction ...... falls down on his back and exhales all relaxed!
   
  Too far ? lol


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Ahh the static noise of USB recharging is killing me! I need that USB power adapter NOW, hopefully some stores have them here so I can pick up one tomorrow. Don't know how people can put up with usb recharging devices, I just want something that you plug n forget and never have to think about recharging, especially since I was playing online and the ZO battery went dry. :s Roughly how long does this battery last on a full charge?


----------



## shotgunshane

I haven't timed it but the manufacturer says 10hrs.  If it's more, it's not much more. 
   
  I think it depends on the computer about the noise when charging.  I don't hear it when using my work computer.  If you have any Apple handhelds, you could just use their wall plug with the zo cable.


----------



## Anaxilus

Can't wait to read your review RPG.  I like many really enjoy the ZO on lowest or just one notch above.  I'm also w/ customnuts that it can sound like crap when used to the max.  I'm still trying to wrap my head around what is really going on if it is something beyond hardware EQ.  In the meantime it's a useful solution to various output impedance issues I was having.


----------



## ziocomposite

If V2 can adjust in between the first notch this thing will be awesome not to mention the added volume control =)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> *If V2 can adjust in between the first notch this thing will be awesome* not to mention the added volume control =)


 

 Agreed.  I hope they do their homework on a quality volume control solution as well.  No simple task.  Size, channel imbalance, distortion, etc.  Separate left and right gain would be cool as well but that's wishful thinking.  Keep it thin or even thinner!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For me the first notch is fine as I always keep playing around with my EQ but it's true that it's quite a jump between the first and 2nd setting while between 2nd and 3rd there's barely any audible difference (ok maybe not but still a bit smaller difference than between first and 2nd lvl ), in bass strength it sounds almost as a 3dB boost, maybe ~2.5dB so for others it would probably be helpful with an in-between setting, I think it doesn't probably need more than 1 level in-between though so if this first step adds like ~2.5dB boost then on v2 it could in that case be like 1.0 ~ 1.5dB which should be very subtle change to our ears. I would also support the volume control ONLY if the channel balance turns out to be measured consistent on the final product by doing some random quality control, if this can't be achieved then I'd rather be without it. Also would be nice with an auto-shutdown (say 5~10 mins after no output has been applied through it) and auto-power on function when there is any sound played but in this case the "pops" when turning on/off should be greatly reduced IMO as well. If however all these things would work nicely then it'd be a damn nice product for the targeted price that there would be no competition for, I already see this v1 as such anyway. 
   
  If I didn't have access to this hardware EQ I use I would use higher than lvl1-2 stepping for sure on a regular basis, I will try that later on by only balancing out the headphone minimalisticly as close to 0 level as possible where I feel it's balanced and then up the lvls on the ZO device to see which would correspond a similar strength in bass output.
   
  So today I picked up a USB to AC adapter so I can fully enjoy this product.  Bloody expensive market store charged 19.90 EUR for this thing but I wanted it so! But I picked the compact "Apple"-like variant, there was another that was 5 eur cheaper but the description was a little dodgy. So nice with dead silent product despite it's charging.
   
  EDIT: I let my dad demo it and put on "Mike Oldfield - Heaven's Open" and the U2 - Beautiful Day live performance and it even put a smile on his face and FYI he's 63 and has probably very poor hearing as he's never been careful with his hearing and he said "OK now I understand why you're getting all these stuff" and "it sounds like coming from above my head" etc when he's always been suspicious and wondering why I need all these headphones and whatever. I'm also suprised how he didn't comment on bass being too strong as he's usually turning down the bass on the devices he use as it "muffles the vocals" but he said nothing about that now. 
   
  EDIT2: Turns out perhaps lvl 6 or 7 or so (starting from level 0) brings similar bass quantity as my hardware EQ setting I preferred for the XB500 provided (it's whereabouts I concidered quantity vs quality balancing out themselves, if I EQ'd it to be further bassheavy it would overhelm/ruin the overall sound quality too much) or whereabouts the light indicator changes from yellow to orange which is roughly 1/4 of it's max setting so that also pictures the bass boost scaling capability of this device.  The bypass function certainly comes handy in my case for comparision's purposes comparing my awesome hardware EQ vs ZO.


----------



## dfkt

Here's my review: http://anythingbutipod.com/2011/06/digizoid-zo-portable-subwoofer-review/


----------



## pinoyman

wow.
  thanks for sharing.


----------



## shotgunshane

Absolutely great review dfkt.  Very well written.  I really like how you are able to explain what the zo does for music in simple, straightforward tems.  It would be great if digiZoid could link to your reivew on their site.


----------



## stozzer123

thanks again dfkt, 
   
  As always a concise point of view put across very well.


----------



## shotgunshane

@dfkt, what kind of band are you using to keep the zo attached to your clip in the pictures?


----------



## ziocomposite

All i know is this with the uha-4 is OMGWTFBBQSauuuuce lol


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> All i know is this with the uha-4 is OMGWTFBBQSauuuuce lol


 

 I think we might need an intervention here, people.  Left unchecked, this poor youngster could well become homeless, wandering through alleyways mumbling 'Forget work/love/family, all you need is the ZO, man, the ZO !!!!!'


----------



## alphaphoenix

dfkt - another home run with another outstanding review.  Digizoid should send you a v2 compliments for your review.  Nice layout and SEO well done.


----------



## dfkt

Thanks guys, glad you liked the read.
   
  Shotgunshane, it's just a thick, small-diameter rubber band, like the sturdy ones that come on bundles of spring onions and such. Unfortunately, the ones that come with vegetables are usually green. I fear the day when my only black rubber band snaps.  (I also put a piece of electrical tape on the back of the Clip+, so it doesn't scratch the glossy ZO.)
   
  Alphaphoenix, I am definitely looking forward to the v2. Can't wait to see how they're going to improve this already impressive little thing... With SEO you meant that I cross-linked my other reviews in the text?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I can finally present my DigiZoid ZO Personal Subwoofer Review http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/558850/digizoid-zo-personal-subwoofer-review-the-missing-link-to-audio-nirvana
   
  Hope you guys enjoy it cuz I put my heart and soul into it as it took most of this evening to write, about 8 A4 pages Oo
   
  Feel free to comment and discuss and ask questions!


----------



## alphaphoenix

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Thanks guys, glad you liked the read.
> 
> Shotgunshane, it's just a thick, small-diameter rubber band, like the sturdy ones that come on bundles of spring onions and such. Unfortunately, the ones that come with vegetables are usually green. I fear the day when my only black rubber band snaps.  (I also put a piece of electrical tape on the back of the Clip+, so it doesn't scratch the glossy ZO.)
> 
> Alphaphoenix, I am definitely looking forward to the v2. Can't wait to see how they're going to improve this already impressive little thing... With SEO you meant that I cross-linked my other reviews in the text?


 

 Indeed.


----------



## shotgunshane

Here's my ultra portable zo rig


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Excuse me, I see those cables a lot around here, which ones are they exactly?


----------



## dfkt

Nice, Shane - the W4 (and the PFE) are my favorite combination with the ZO as well, followed by the e-Q5.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Excuse me, I see those cables a lot around here, which ones are they exactly?


 

 It's a DYI cable made from a fellow head-fier.  I wanted something more solid over the stock cable, plus this one looks cool.


  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Nice, Shane - the W4 (and the PFE) are my favorite combination with the ZO as well, followed by the e-Q5.


 

 It's almost like the zo was made for the W4.


----------



## ziocomposite

Cowon S9 -> Zo ->FA-011  = EARGASM >___>;


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What I wish they implemented would be also tunable level for how much the whole range gets boosted, currently it works like that above the flat/min setting only bass seems to get boosted (check the graphs for this page to see what I mean) and the rest stays roughly at the same level as the flat setting. What I'd like to see is another button/controller for changing how much the whole range gets boosted, currently it only boosts the whole range by about 8~10dB which to me personally is a very suitable amount but would still be nice if you could tune this yourself as well to your liking like for example 5 ~ 15dB or so, this could perhaps be a bit of a compromise for volume control as well in case the volume control doesn't turn out to be a great addon for the targeted price (the channel imbalance becomes too much of a problem for example). IMO it's an option well worth concidering.


----------



## tds101

Sony S639>Digizoid ZO>HFI-780 = *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! *Paired w/my Senn HD25-1 II's it's bloody FANTASTIC AS WELL!!! 
   
I only disliked the SQ when I hooked it up w/my iPod nano 5G,...the SQ is too harsh w/the damn nano, D:ZO or not - I traded it for another Sony S639 - I'se happy now!!!


----------



## h1a8

Anyone tried these with the AKG k701/702?


----------



## pinoyman

ipod shuffle + ZO + fx700 = EARTASTIC!!!


----------



## stozzer123

Im freakin out right now 17 days since ordered and still no Zo, hopefully it gets here before v2......... tbh tho ill maybe mail them again if it doesn't turn up tomorrow.  Im positive its not them tho, probably the US postal system again, lol they make the UK one look brilliant.


----------



## shotgunshane

Are you out of the US?  Hopefully it's not stuck in customs.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Here's my ultra portable zo rig


 

  
  I dont normally quote images, and I apologise to those on slower links, but this will have a lot of the 'ultra-portable' crowd wetting their pant(ie)s. I *think* the T3 might be smaller, but it wouldnt be by much. I'd still prefer my 6G Nano with the same interface as the Shuffle, but you cant have it all.


----------



## stozzer123

Yeh in the uk! im thinking customs to but probably on the US end as Her majesty's always inform you theyve got a bill waiting for you asap!   exact opposite when they owe you money tho haha!


----------



## jjsoviet

So reading dfkt's review at ABI, methinks this will be the best option I would go for, so far. Still searching for a small, powerful amp that remedies the rather cut-off bass and treble on the Zune HD (my S9's right channel is on the fritz) - until this new product based on an upstart company got my attention. So, if there's anyone who has tried to pair the ZHD with the ZO, please let me know what your impressions are. I'm going for either the Fiio E11 or this one, but if v2 of the Portable Subwoofer -  hopefully utilizing SmartVector on the entire spectrum - lands on its target month of August, I may be able to hold off for now.


----------



## pinoyman

youll never go wrong with the zo bro...


----------



## ziocomposite

I use it with my Zune HD w/o equalizer settings & with my Cowon S9 w/personal enhancements.  It makes them both sing.  With the ATH M50, not too difficult to drive cans, I can have the volume at 8-13 and be happy.  I'm not into technicalities, just musical enjoyment and this brings it that no problem whatsoever.  For portable enjoyment you can not go wrong with this.
   
   
  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> youll never go wrong with the zo bro...





  X2


----------



## illquid

Sorry, if this question has been answered already, I've just had one ordered. AFAIK, there isn't a volume switch on the ZO itself, so I assume using a LOD from an ipod is out of the question? It has to be a mini to mini used to hook it up, am I thinking this correctly?


----------



## ziocomposite

You can still use a LOD however you need a volume control.  Something like this
   
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAADPT-KIT-Attachable-Volume-Control/dp/B001P5HL3S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1308584462&sr=8-10
   
  Source(LOD) ----->  Volume control  ------>  ZO  -------> Eargasm >__>
   
  So it does introduce another element in the system.
  Quote: 





illquid said:


> Sorry, if this question has been answered already, I've just had one ordered. AFAIK, there isn't a volume switch on the ZO itself, so I assume using a LOD from an ipod is out of the question? It has to be a mini to mini used to hook it up, am I thinking this correctly?


----------



## shotgunshane

For the most part you are correct. You could use and LOD, then add an inline volume control but I don't recommend it because those volume wheels move way to easy. Oh the pain.


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> You can still use a LOD however you need a volume control.  Something like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAADPT-KIT-Attachable-Volume-Control/dp/B001P5HL3S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1308584462&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


 


  Forgive me but that thing is so ugly! Can't imagine incorporating that into the portable setup! Mini to Mini it is then, they really should have introduced some sort of volume into the device. But no worries, I need to order a decent mini to mini now...
   
   
  EDIT: Does the ZO come packed with its own mini to mini? How do they expect users to hook it up?


----------



## MizMoxie

The ZO does come with a mini to mini 3.5mm cable.


----------



## jjsoviet

Damn, the price is tempting. How long before version 2 will be out? I'm holding off the purchase since the newer Zo might incorporate full SmartVector technology and a volume control.


----------



## MizMoxie

The ZO V2 will _not_ have the full SmartVektor technology, just the LoFreq portion. However, it will have a volume control.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> The ZO V2 will _not_ have the full SmartVektor technology, just the LoFreq portion. However, it will have a volume control.


 

 What do you mean by "full SmartVektor technology", what does V1 have?
   
  Had there perhaps been some talk about plausibly further enhanced SmartVektor tech that "might" have found its way into v2 (and now might be left for products in future after v2) ? Is this what you meant with it?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Care to explain? What do you mean by "full SmartVektor technology", what's this V1 having then?
> 
> Has there perhaps been some talk about plausibly further enhanced SmartVektor tech that "might" have found its way into v2 (and now might be left for products in future after v2) ? Is this what you meant with it?


 
   
  Basically, the technology has two versions: LoFreq (which mostly works on the low frequency portion of the spectrum) and FullSpec (which affects the entire spectrum - i.e., adds our audio conditioning to the highs as well). The ZO v1 and v2 have only the LoFreq portion of the technology.
   
  However, ZO v3 (which has only been roughly prototyped) will have the FullSpec technology, and probably won't be released for at least another year.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What do you mean by "full SmartVektor technology", what does V1 have?
> 
> Had there perhaps been some talk about plausibly further enhanced SmartVektor tech that "might" have found its way into v2 (and now might be left for products in future after v2) ? Is this what you meant with it?


 


  If I understand correctly, the ZO v2 will be more like a refined ZO, rather than extending SmartVektor to the whole spectrum. Honestly, that sounds perfectly fine, given that a greater granularity is available to adjust contour on v2 compared to v1, and both fixing the on/off spike, having a channel balanced volume control and better battery would all be great additions.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Basically, the technology has two versions: LoFreq (which mostly works on the low frequency portion of the spectrum) and FullSpec (which affects the entire spectrum - i.e., adds our audio conditioning to the highs as well). The ZO v1 and v2 have only the LoFreq portion of the technology.
> 
> However, ZO v3 (which has only been roughly prototyped) will have the FullSpec technology, and probably won't be released for at least another year.


 


  The FullSpec tech is mandatory or will users be able to just adjust certain ranges of the spectrum, as if only using LoFreq?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I'm fine with that, I just got worried for a sec as I wasn't sure what was meant by that statement, I was worried that the "whole frequency range boost" of about 7~10dB depending on headphone (as seen as the green curve in the graphs on this page) that is taking affect as soon as you run it through the ZO even at the first "flat" level contour found in V1 is what might have been removed in V2 (and was worried that full SmartVektor tech stood for that and what was already been used in V1) which is what makes the ZO so forward sounding which is what I enjoy about the ZO. 
   
  I also wonder the same thing as Roller, as it might be adding some unwanted change to some users that might not like V-shaped frequency response (including me). I rather leave highs at the same level as mids, boosting both ranges by various amount is ok but not leaving mids totally alone and only affecting highs, but that's just me. A toggle of some kind would be nice or perhaps even adding a full fledged software/UI into it for greater/easier controllability?
   
  As it's only a prototype I understand you may not be able to answer or don't want to release too many details publicly at this point because things are probably not finalized but take this merely as suggestions/feedback in that case.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





roller said:


> The FullSpec tech is mandatory or will users be able to just adjust certain ranges of the spectrum, as if only using LoFreq?


 

 With the FullSpec tech, you will *probably* be able to adjust both the low and high ends of the spectrum separately - 32 on the low end as it is on the ZO now, and 32 on the high end, for a total of 1024 different contour profiles. So, you will basically be able to get virtually ANY kind of response you are looking for!  
   


  Quote: 





roller said:


> If I understand correctly, the ZO v2 will be more like a refined ZO, rather than extending SmartVektor to the whole spectrum. Honestly, that sounds perfectly fine, given that a greater granularity is available to adjust contour on v2 compared to v1, and both fixing the on/off spike, having a channel balanced volume control and better battery would all be great additions.


 

 Yes, you are correct. And all those revisions are in place, plus the addition of a low battery indicator.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Sounds great then regarding v3. 
   
  Is the targeted price and release date still unmodified for v2, can we *possibly* expect v2 to be $100 and released perhaps around August/September maybe? Many are probably wondering if they should wait for v2 or not so.
   
  Also does the improved contour level modification include an in-between the minimum "flat" level and the first level that enhances the bass response? IE, is that where the extra step is inserted (or I can imagine all steps just have been altered so that first step just adds a more minor increase than previously and the rest just increase in a similar amount per step from there)? Since in v1 the first step makes quite a difference to the bass response...


----------



## shotgunshane

mizmoxie said:


> With the FullSpec tech, you will *probably* be able to adjust both the low and high ends of the spectrum separately - 32 on the low end as it is on the ZO now, and 32 on the high end, for a total of 1024 different contour profiles. So, you will basically be able to get virtually ANY kind of response you are looking for!




Sign me up. That's a mega-zo-byte.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Sign me up. That's a mega-zo-byte.


 

 Tell me about it. I might already have to pick up v2 when it arrives even if I just got v1 but I will probably also need to pick up v3. LOL
   
  I hope next step will be adding an interface/UI with more tweaks, (imagine the combo with a nicely working hardware EQ, it would be the perfect addition to this device for shaping every headphone invidually!!) instead of additions of buttons/wheels to the device per each new function/adjustability and I will be your customer for a lifetime. 
   
  Seriously, I hope you concider the addition of an hardware-based EQ, it would be such a perfect feature for this device since it would complement the lack of EQ regarding many sources (computer USB DACs especially or generally the poor quality EQs that often are included). With that function I'd have the freedom to choose any source that would bring the best hardware for the price. Currently I'm always leaning towards computer soundcards as my source due to the configurability (EQ, reverb etc).


----------



## jjsoviet

At least V2 will have adjustable volume and the popping issues fixed. Is there a set price range and release window for this thing? I can't wait to get one.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Tell me about it. I might already have to pick up v2 when it arrives even if I just got v1 but I will probably also need to pick up v3. LOL
> 
> I hope next step will be adding an interface/UI with more tweaks, (imagine the combo with a nicely working hardware EQ, it would be the perfect addition to this device for shaping every headphone invidually!!) instead of additions of buttons/wheels to the device per each new function/adjustability and I will be your customer for a lifetime.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you concider the addition of an hardware-based EQ, it would be such a perfect feature for this device since it would complement the lack of EQ regarding many sources (computer USB DACs especially or generally the poor quality EQs that often are included). With that function I'd have the freedom to choose any source that would bring the best hardware for the price. Currently I'm always leaning towards computer soundcards as my source due to the configurability (EQ, reverb etc).


 


  Curiously, I'm exactly on the opposite end. I prefer buttons and wheels over interfaces any day. Direct control that even saves on battery sounds much better to me. But of course that if the ZO increases in complexity enough, an interface might be required to keep things tidy.
   
  Still, I'm quite curious as to how v2 will end up, it's a very interesting device, and with adequate pricing, it can even bypass many offers that are above budget.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





roller said:


> Curiously, I'm exactly on the opposite end. I prefer buttons and wheels over interfaces any day. Direct control that even saves on battery sounds much better to me. But of course that if the ZO increases in complexity enough, an interface might be required to keep things tidy.


 

 Yea I see your point of view but I think if adding further features after V2 I think that it really starts requiring that interface (well v3 might still be fine if the addition of treble level boost is the only new "tuneable" feature. The idea of a hardware based EQ feature (preferable as many bands as possible, 10-band had been nice, since parametric EQ which is always the ideal might be a bit too tricky to implent into such small device and would pretty much require touch support) would be really exciting to me though so I wouldn't have to use soundcards as my only source alternative.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I see your point of view but I think if adding further features after V2 I think that it really starts requiring that interface (well v3 might still be fine if the addition of treble level boost is the only new "tunable" feature. The idea of a hardware based EQ feature (preferable as many bands as possible, 10-band had been nice, since parametric EQ which would be ideal might be a bit too tricky to implent into such small device and would pretty much require touch support) would be really exciting to me though so I wouldn't have to use soundcards as my only source alternative.


 

  
  Please, no touch support at all! I loathe touchscreens, it's insanely awful in all conceivable measures. A screen controllable through physical buttons is perfectly acceptable, touch screens are not, most definitely not.
   
  EDIT: And I don't think neither v2 nor v3 require a screen, for that measure. Unless they do add extra features besides what's currently known.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





roller said:


> Please, no touch support at all! I loathe touchscreens, it's insanely awful in all conceivable measures. A screen controllable through physical buttons is perfectly acceptable, touch screens are not, most definitely not.


 

 Yea I'm a bit of the same opinion but think EQu-like parametric EQ would only work smoothly from touch screen support but yea a 10-band EQ controllable by physical buttons (and you can always offer selectable frequencies for the different bands) had been more than enough.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I'm a bit of the same opinion but think EQu-like parametric EQ would only work smoothly from touch screen support but yea a 10-band EQ controllable by physical buttons (and you can always offer selectable frequencies for the different bands) had been more than enough.


 

  
  Well, an EQ would be nice, but I fear it would just add to the price if a touchscreen interface was added, while physical controls to a normal screen would work just as well, increase durability and reliability against touchscreen calibration issues, just to name one thing.
   
  @MizMoxie: Are there any news regarding possible launch dates for ZO v2?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I'm a bit of the same opinion but think EQu-like parametric EQ would only work smoothly from touch screen support but yea a 10-band EQ controllable by physical buttons (and you can always offer selectable frequencies for the different bands) had been more than enough.


 
   
  We could have one button to switch between different available frequencies, and have two small rockers set the steppings up or down. Though, this might require an onboard screen display to know which frequency we're adjusting.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yes but there's always the possibility to have multiple choices, who says you just have to have one product at a time? I would be ready to pay a lot for a ZO device with a parametric EQ (with or without) touch support (but I see it more likely such product would have touch support but this is far plausible future products we're discussing though mind you ), but yea just that feature alone is such a feature that is highly valuable to me.
   
  Quote:


jjsoviet said:


> We could have one button to switch between different available frequencies, and have two small rockers set the steppings up or down. Though, this might require an onboard screen display to know which frequency we're adjusting.



   
  Volume control could always be integrated to also serve as the adjustability in the UI.


----------



## Roller

Oh, but I would indeed like to have a EQ available to fiddle with. Though, it's not that essential or at the cost of the base features of the ZO, which I find quite important, and certainly not with any touch enabled features.
   
  So we agree to disagree on touchscreens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And yes, let's focus on v2 first, or even v1 which is what's currently out on the wild


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> We could have one button to switch between different available frequencies, and have two small rockers set the steppings up or down. Though, this might require an onboard screen display to know which frequency we're adjusting.


 


  Much more agreed on. Though even better would be two separate wheels for each frequency.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea for V3 (or V4 or some future product) it would be awesome if it had those 2 wheels-like buttons, one for the bass like on V1 & V2 and one wheel for the treble and then you'd have a simple UI with a parametric EQ (probably some other functionalities could be added, crossfeed etc the expandability on that subject is almost endless and could be options for new products) and you could control it so that one of those wheels adjusts at which frequency you want to decrease or boost it and the other wheel is to decrease or boost the selected frequency. That had been the very optimal solution and wouldn't require any touch screen at all.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea for V3 (or V4 or some future product) it would be awesome if it had those 2 wheels-like buttons, one for the bass like on V1 & V2 and one wheel for the treble and then you'd have a simple UI with a parametric EQ (probably some other functionalities could be added, crossfeed etc the expandability on that subject is almost endless and could be options for new products) and you could control it so that one of those wheels adjusts at which frequency you want to decrease or boost it and the other wheel is to decrease or boost the selected frequency. That had been the very optimal solution and wouldn't require any touch screen at all.


 


  I take my hat off to you sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Honestly, the ZO has potential to become much larger, and even having different segments, like a LoFreq only ZO, a FullShape ZO and a FullShape ZO with all the bells and whistles, like crossfeed, EQ, a stronger amp section, etc. Imagine having a whole line of different ZOs? Something similar to what Antelope does with their Zodiac DAC line.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





roller said:


> @MizMoxie: Are there any news regarding possible launch dates for ZO v2?


 

 We are keeping our fingers crossed for an early September release...


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> We are keeping our fingers crossed for an early September release...


 

  
  Ah, great news 
   
  Once some of the prejudice associated with common enhancement solutions goes away, specially after having first hand experience with the ZO, I do think it will gain quite some momentum, and v2 seems to be an even better product to convince skeptics.


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





roller said:


> I take my hat off to you sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  This is something I _wouldn't _like to see frankly, I think too many manufacturers dilute their product line, I'm much more a believer in getting one thing right and rather than with added options and lots of price points.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





illquid said:


> This is something I _wouldn't _like to see frankly, I think too many manufacturers dilute their product line, I'm much more a believer in getting one thing right and rather than with added options and lots of price points.


 


  Fair enough. I just said that in the event ZO becomes massively popular (only on that situation), and could perhaps branch out, like with just the latter two FullSpec ideas, as FullSpec could end up with separate controls which would also enable LoFreq control.


----------



## shotgunshane

Listening to the zo with my new Sony ex1000's and it sounds fantastic. You can put the zo on the highest setting and the Sony's maintain their superb clarity and air. Very nice!


----------



## stozzer123

Arrived yesterday finally   dang customs squeezed an extra few quid out of me! 
   
  WORTH EVERY PENNY
   
  Having gone 2 weeks without hearing some Zo goodness I can only say this thing is unbeleivable, anyone on the fence about it should just take the plunge (i know it seems expensive for an additional part for you player but really I am still dumbfounded as to how good this thing sounds...... in every situation)
   
  Been using it for my portable rig with meelec m6, shure 480, pfe, hje900, from a clip - AMAZING,   through my home cinema system to watch a movie - AMAZING, through my HiFI - AMAZING, and best of all through the AUX port in my car - absolutley brilliant!
   
  I don't think I have ever been so excited about a product.
   
   
  Also try out the zo with some good cans (I used the srh480) and blast lonley islands latest cd or Die Antwoord.   Thumping crystal clear perfection.


----------



## ziocomposite

Congratulations STOZ!!!  Welcome to the Zo club =D.  Just like you I've tested it...still testing with anything audio related and just happy with results.  It truly is a hidden gem.  It's like finding the needle in the haystack


----------



## RASeymour

Since my first AirHead in 2002 this amp delivers the most bang for the buck!  While I like the Arrow better, the cost is also 2 1/2 x more too.
   
  One observation on the colored light.  It is hard too see in bright light.  While I'll probably settle on one setting and won't look at it much in the future, in the last few days I've had to duck into doorways to see where I'm at on the color spectrum.
   
  Volume won't be a great feature for me.  Adjusting the volume on the Clip+ is just fine.  I tried it with a LOD Fuze and was able to adjust the volume on the Fuze as well.
   
  That POP has to go though!
   
  They've paired well with some Senn MX680 earbuds.  I thought the earbuds would be blow out by the increased sound, but they handled it well.


----------



## shotgunshane

with the new Sony's


----------



## jjsoviet

So, decision time. Should I get the ZO today, or wait more for the second version? I could handle the pop and lack of a volume control, but I'm still interested in the sound improvements ver. 2 may bring to the table.


----------



## The Larch

Get it now, you prolly won't regret it.


----------



## dilpal

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> So, decision time. Should I get the ZO today, or wait more for the second version? I could handle the pop and lack of a volume control, but I'm still interested in the sound improvements ver. 2 may bring to the table.


 


  There will not be any changes in implementation regarding sound quality  in second version according to digizoid.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





dilpal said:


> There will not be any changes in implementation regarding sound quality  in second version according to digizoid.


 

 Ah, so it's more like a streamlining attempt by digiZoid to tackle problems of the first version. Guess I'll try to get v1 sooner or later.


----------



## feverfive

I'm glad to see more options like this in the market....  But having said that, for my money, I'd rather have my Headstage Arrow.  A great amp, w/ a really nice bass boost amongst other features.  yes, I know...it costs twice as much....  YMMV


----------



## ziocomposite

Have you tried it yet fever?


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





ziocomposite said:


> Have you tried it yet fever?


 


  Just over a weekend when I visited a friend who has one.  Again, don't get me wrong.  I see it's uses for some peeps.  I'm only saying, for me, I'd rather spend more & have my Arrow.  JMO


----------



## ziocomposite

Nothing wrong with that, just wondering if you had a chance lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Getting myself the ZO. Now hype me up until it arrives.
   
  - To what degree would the improvement be in terms of soundstage? I would definitely love a more widened stereo imaging, as the Zune kinda gets congested at demanding tracks.
  - We all know the bass on the ZO will be phenomenal. Will there be some improvements to the midrange and treble as well? More dynamic range would be awesome.
  - What do you guys use to tie your ZO's to your media players lol?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

1. Soundstage gets wider, the "borders" are dragged out a bit.
  2. Dynamic range improved a lot which was probably the major reason I got it. Mids and treble will suffer more as you start boosting the bass levels higher on the ZO but it'll still sound nicer than your typical amp bass boost switch. One must not forget the bass boost of this device probably exceeds any amp's bass boost capability quantity-wise... I wouldn't be suprised if we were talking some ~15dB or so boost at max setting which would be like adding the bass of Sony XB on a neutral headphone or something like that.
  3. Not using any portable player.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Thanks for answering. Definitely good to know that dynamic range is vastly improved, especially as I kinda don't like how the Zune has rolled-off bass and treble, and the Cowon S9's piercing highs are a bit too much when switching BBE ViVa.
   
  Already placed an order, hope it arrives within the week. How many days does it usually take for the ZO to be delivered?


----------



## pinoyman

^its really worth as a piece of equipment.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jjsoviet said:


> ^ Thanks for answering. Definitely good to know that dynamic range is vastly improved, especially as I kinda don't like how the Zune has rolled-off bass and treble, and the Cowon S9's piercing highs are a bit too much when switching BBE ViVa.
> 
> Already placed an order, hope it arrives within the week. How many days does it usually take for the ZO to be delivered?


 

 If it's being sent to Texas, it should only take 2-3 days from the date it's shipped.
   
  Hope you enjoy your new ZO!


----------



## illquid

You guys are lucky, us abroad have to wait and wait!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> If it's being sent to Texas, it should only take 2-3 days from the date it's shipped.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new ZO!


 
  Thanks! Glad to be in Texas lol.


----------



## cam94z28

OP mentioned that this shapes the treble too. Any chance that it might reduce sibilance? I read that it produces more equal loudness. I'd assume this would smooth sibilance to some degree. The reason I ask is that I was about to buy a USB/DAC combo so that I could better EQ out sibilance from some of my many bright cans. If this helps the treble, it might be a better option.
   
  Will it be useful on phones that are already somewhat bassy?
   
  And I will contribute with my tagline also....
  Redefining Personal Audio
  or
  Redefining Portable Audio
  or
  Redefining Portable Sound
  or
  Redefining Personal Sound


----------



## cam94z28

This is sitting in my cart right now at sharper image. Somehow I managed to get $37 off , by combining various coupon codes, not counting 8% fatwallet cash back 
   
  Too bad they're charging $9.95 shipping. I'm really tempted to grab one of these. I just don't need something that will add to the sibilance of my already annoying phones.


----------



## dfkt

I really don't think this will add any sibilance. Sibilance is usually somewhere around 4-6kHz depending on one's ears, and the ZO only affects frequencies up to 1kHz. I'm using the ZO generally with brighter phones (e-Q5, PFE, W4), and it didn't make them any brighter to my ears.


----------



## Dojomoto

@dfkt
   I think in post 150 of this thread MizMoxie stated that it "includes some lift in the high end as well" so that could account for the claimed sibilance. I have never heard the device, but I do remember reading that post earlier in this thread.


----------



## shotgunshane

cam94z28 said:


> Will it be useful on phones that are already somewhat bassy?




I think so. To me it adds a little bit more bass controll and increases texture in the bass. I use it with the already bassy JVC fx700's on the first step or two. It's just great for lower volume listening.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I really don't think this will add any sibilance. Sibilance is usually somewhere around 4-6kHz depending on one's ears, and the ZO only affects frequencies up to 1kHz. I'm using the ZO generally with brighter phones (e-Q5, PFE, W4), and it didn't make them any brighter to my ears.


 

 Excellent, my rather bright HD25 won't suffer even more sibilance. Usually, Cowon's BBE settings get a little too sharp for my tastes in some types of music I listen to.
   
  P.S.: Cupcakes, so sweet and tasty!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It's the opposite really, it actually balances out the headphones a little. Brighter cans gets their peaks smoothed out (in my case HD 212 pro) and muddy sounding cans (upper bass-lower mids emphasis) start sounding less muddy (XB500, HA-M5X). This is one neat thing I like about it, it doesn't only got the capability to make it more bassy but it actually also balances out the headphones out as well (if using the lowest/lower contour levels). Theoretically it probably doesn't do it but subjectively it does, that it sounds more balanced sorta comes like a side-effect of the technique they've used which in turn is related to how we're hearing things and <insert other fancy stuff here>. IE it doesn't magically take dips/peaks and fix em but it adds a boost across the whole range which makes it more dynamic and balanced sounding. It goes against the mainstream and traditional thinking, I like it!
   
  I like this especially because it shares the same view as my own motto: _It doesn't matter how it's done, it's what is heard that matters _(*hint* new slogan perhaps? )
   
  EDIT: Another clever slogan I just thought of, _What has been heard, cannot be unheard_
   
  Read my review for more info http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/558850/digizoid-zo-personal-subwoofer-review-the-missing-link-to-audio-nirvana
   
  I'm really really enjoying this product, it's only a shame I didn't instantly pick one up.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It's the opposite really, it actually balances out the headphones a little. Brighter cans gets their peaks smoothed out (in my case HD 212 pro) and muddy sounding cans (upper bass-lower mids emphasis) start sounding less muddy (XB500, HA-M5X). This is one neat thing I like about it, it doesn't only got the capability to make it more bassy but it actually also balances out the headphones out as well (if using the lowest/lower contour levels). Theoretically it probably doesn't do it but subjectively it does, that it sounds more balanced sorta comes like a side-effect of the technique they've used which in turn is related to how we're hearing things and <insert other fancy stuff here>. IE it doesn't magically take dips/peaks and fix em but it adds a boost across the whole range which makes it more dynamic and balanced sounding. It goes against the mainstream and traditional thinking, I like it!
> 
> I like this especially because it shares the same view as my own motto: _It doesn't matter how it's done, it's what is heard that matters _(*hint* new slogan perhaps? )
> 
> ...


 

 That's what I was trying to say in my post. If there is a sibilance peak in a song, it will increase and balance the overall output. This should either smooth the sibilance, or increase the bass/mids to the point that it is less perceptible. 
   
  I actually read your review already. I think it is linked from their site. FWIW I caved and ordered one last night. Couldn't beat the price I got it for. Now to return my CAL!'s, and DJ100's. I'll save money and breathe new life into my existing headphones. I'm curious what it will do for my HD555's. They are really bass shy, and simple EQ never seemed to help. 
   
  BTW, I have the HD212's also. After purchasing the HD203's, they are retired though. If you like the 212's, but hate their metallic (but smooth) treble, and want more mids, the answer is the 203's.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> I'm curious what it will do for my HD555's.


 

 If anything could use the ZO the HD555 would be it.  It should come with one.  Among other things....


----------



## pinoyman

i dont hear any sibilance either in any of my gears (iem- fx700, ue700 earbud-mx980 hp-sr325is grado)
  its just fuller and richer experience and bad ass bass!
   
   
   






 a wonderful experience, indeed.


----------



## alphaphoenix

^I concur.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote:


anaxilus said:


> If anything could use the ZO the HD555 would be it.  It should come with one.  Among other things....


 

 Can't wait to try it on the 555's and my stack of headphones in a box in the closet.  I actually got the impression, after listening to them bass boosted through my amp, that they couldn't take a bass boost. I swear I heard the drivers rattling. But, they were still in the "burn-in" phase at the time, and I've read things like that can happen.
   


  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> i dont hear any sibilance either in any of my gears (iem- fx700, ue700 earbud-mx980 hp-sr325is grado)
> its just fuller and richer experience and bad ass bass!
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Glad to hear that it doesn't add any, but is there a chance it might actually reduce it, or at least the perception of it due to boosting the bass to such a degree. Take your brightest, most hissy phones, and try with and without


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea of course it works like that if you boost another range the highs will get perceived as being more silent/smoother. So the more you boost the bass the less sibilance should be heard, works with EQing too.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea of course it works like that if you boost another range the highs will get perceived as being more silent/smoother. So the more you boost the bass the less sibilance should be heard, works with EQing too.


 

 I assumed so, but thanks for the confirmation. Awesome! I think this is just what I was looking for. I might actually be able to listen to my (felt insert removed) K81DJ's now too.


----------



## RASeymour

So far, I've been getting more consistent results with FLAC files than MP3's.
   
  Battery life sucks, only about 8 hours and sometimes less (it seems).  But I'd rather have a short battery life than have a heavier unit.
   
  I'm using mine in the red zone full time, how about others?


----------



## pinoyman

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> Glad to hear that it doesn't add any, but is there a chance it might actually reduce it, or at least the perception of it due to boosting the bass to such a degree. Take your brightest, most hissy phones, and try with and without


 

 the mx980 and grado sr 325is is some of the brightest gears that i have.
  and i think...specially the mx980, its near sibilant, its blindingly bright but smooth at the same time.
  however, when using it with the zo.
  the highs were greatly tamed.
  there is more likable bass.
  and there is more body in the mids.
  one word, the thing im experiencing with it is : improvement.
   
   
  i like the zo a lot.
  i dont wanna listen to my music without it.
   
   
   
  when using fx700 with it..
  i cant go more than 5 clicks with it.
   
  in my ue700.
  its a dual BA, plus zo, it acts like a dynamic iem.
  lots of fun bass.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> when using fx700 with it..
> i cant go more than 5 clicks with it.


 

  5 Clicks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  2 for me.
   
  However with the W4 and Sony EX1000, I can pretty much go to red.


----------



## stozzer123

yup as pinoy said its really a case of not being able to listen without it now!

 daily im using it in my car through the line in with my ipod (solves the volume control problem)  and makes my regular ford focus sound like it has an 8 or 10 inch sub in it and this is only with a few clicks on, if i go higher, ie into the orange and red zones the speakers are too crappy to not distort the lows but this is nothing to do with the zo (if there were better speakers in it it would just thump louder and louder)

 as for with my shure 440 i can go red for a real thump but i usually stay between 1-10 depending on the genre.
   
  hje900 only 1-2 clicks as it already has impressive soundstage.
   
  back to in the car though everyone that gets in is blown away by the affect it has, good 'party piece' when your driving along is switching the zo on and off.


----------



## pinoyman

what i really like most in the zo, is its _capability_ to REALLY change your iem for a richer and better experience.
   
   
  the fullness of your music is one of the most unforgettable thing here.
  its not too thick and dark ala sm3.
   
   
  but its something....better and just right.


----------



## pinoyman

i tried connecting the zo along with my audioengines powered speakers and my source is an ipod shuffle.
  and...i dont get much positive results.
   
  too bad. 
  but im really enjoying this zo with my hp/iems and earbud.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> what i really like most in the zo, is its _capability_ to REALLY change your iem for a richer and better experience.
> 
> 
> the fullness of your music is one of the most unforgettable thing here.
> ...


 
  I just thought of another test. I hope it will improve my Altec im616's. They are pretty bass shy, but respond pretty well to EQ. I haven't listened to them much lately due to full size can overload. My ZO should arrive today, and I can't wait!
  
  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> the mx980 and grado sr 325is is some of the brightest gears that i have.
> and i think...specially the mx980, its near sibilant, its blindingly bright but smooth at the same time.
> however, when using it with the zo.
> the highs were greatly tamed.
> ...


 
  Great News! I have a feeling tomorrow will be a new experience. One of those "hearing it again, for the first time" moments, like when I got my first half-decent headphones. It might even prevent me from shelling out $180 on the pair of Phiaton MS400's I've been eyeing


----------



## pinoyman

my filipino friends here love amps.
  and they are mostly purist.
  using an amp and ipod's line out.
   
  well, they dont agree much to me when i say the ZO is a gem.
  they mostly would (are willing to) spend  much (maybe 2-5x more expensive than the zo) for an amp.
  i really dont get it.
  when all youre listening is the same music. same player. same source.
  spend so much to get/hear that details?
   
   
  when i found out about zo's technology, i got very interested...i made that blind buy.
   
  i was so happy.
  i know i made the right choice.
   
*you see, here, the zo uses a kind of technology that boosts the frequency.*
*you dont need to crank up the volume to hear nuances, or details.*
*here, you hear great details and nuances even at low volumes.*
_*-that's the gem!*_
   
  and...i have the power to control the bass in many levels...unlike most amps that lets you choose 2-3 clicks only.
   
  now.
  im having a hard time myself.
  i dont know.
  this is like a religion.
  youll get used to it. 
  get attached to it.
  its like...you cant live listening to your music without the zo.
   
  i know thru zo.
  im getting better experience:  nuances/details, bass levels, amp for a fraction of a price.
   
   
  im happy as a monkey because of this thing.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Pinoyman strikes again!   Well said and agree 100%.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> my filipino friends here love amps.
> and they are mostly purist.
> using an amp and ipod's line out.
> 
> ...


 

 I just got mine today. I can definitely say it's a new experience, but with a few issues. Midrange seems to get shouty if turned up even slightly too loud, and the treble is still just as sibilant to my ears. I was hoping, after some reports here, that it would smooth out.
   
  With that said, what it's doing to the bass is pretty amazing. I first tried my Altec im616's (Etymotic Er?P clones). They are terribly bass anemic normally. They suddenly sounded like analytic sony earbud. Bass was still well controlled, but was actually audible. Being Balanced Armature IEM's, it's hard to hear much air moving. But, I swear, when playing "Silicon Sound System" bass test track, they were playing down to 20hz. It pretty faint, but I could still hear the flutter. These are IEM's that would never be audible below 60 or maybe even 80hz before.
   
  Then, I tried my HD555's (pad inside cup removed = HD595's). They instantly turned from analytical and kind of boring to listen to, into DJ Can's! It's amazing what these little drivers can put out, and compared to how they sounded before. They have bass to the point where the entire earcup vibrates if I put my hand on the outside, but they don't distort, and this is on the #5 or 6 setting! I thought these had a pretty crappy dynamic range previously. Not any more! I find myself wanting to listen to any kind of house/trance/techno/etc.... on these now (Pandora is my friend). Pendulum - Salt in the Wounds, for example, sounds amazing on them. I almost want to buy the AD700's and compare (they are 53mm drivers vs 40). With the ZO I'm liking open cans again.
   
  Those are the only ones I've tried so far. I guess overall I'm pleased with this little device. If it did something more to the sibilance, and a little less to the mids, I would be in audio heaven. That's not supposed to happen for 2 more revisions though (version 3).
   
  EDIT: Just tried my HA-RX700's. Much more low bass impact than the HD555's, but I think I like the ZO'd bass of the 555's more. The 1 or 2 setting is PLENTY to make the RX700's sound their best. But, If cranking to 100% red, the large JVC drivers can take it without even sneezing, and give a boomy ear massage at the same time.


----------



## Alghazanth

How does the midrange hold up with these things on a decent boost level? Does it bleed?


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> How does the midrange hold up with these things on a decent boost level? Does it bleed?


 


  The mids up to about 1khz are modified as well. It really depends on where you set it. At a 1-4 setting on most cans it doesn't bleed. Crank it into the red and it still depends on how much impact or midbass the particular phone has. The JVC's positively bleed above a 3 or 4 setting. I don't think the HD555's ever do. With 32 steps of adjustment, it should be easy to find the perfect balance with anything.
   
  I also realized with the help of this device that pandora is a crappy way to listen to songs with bass. Something about the way they process their tracks adds a wierd buzzy color to the bass. I thought it was a part of the house songs I was listening to until I downloaded the actual songs. Buzzing gone.


----------



## h1a8

Anyone tried the ZO with the *ath ad700*? If so does it bring out the bass well without making the midrange worst?


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





h1a8 said:


> Anyone tried the ZO with the *ath ad700*? If so does it bring out the bass well without making the midrange worst?


 

 I've been asking the same question. I'm tempted to buy them just to see. They make an absolutely amazing difference in the HD555's. I think I actually like them more than any of my bassy cans through the ZO. They all end up sounding too bassy (and I'm kind of a basshead) on a setting of 1 or 2, giving the bass a weird color. The bass on the HD555's on the other hand, becomes perfect, and sounds good on everything from rock to techno.
   
  I hear the AD700's have even more detail. If the bass shapes up the same way, I think I might like them more. They have 53mm drivers vs 40mm (i think) in the HD555. A lot more potential for big bass.


----------



## Alghazanth

I really want to try it with the AD700, but the ZO is no longer in stock anywhere.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> I really want to try it with the AD700, but the ZO is no longer in stock anywhere.


 


  not in stock, huh?
  http://www.sharperimage.com/si/view/product/Personal-Subwoofer/200131?question=personal%20subwoofer
   
  shop around, there are probably still coupons floating around out there too.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> not in stock, huh?
> http://www.sharperimage.com/si/view/product/Personal-Subwoofer/200131?question=personal%20subwoofer
> 
> shop around, there are probably still coupons floating around out there too.


 

 Nice.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Nice.


 
  NP. It's where I got mine from. But I somehow managed to stack coupons that got me 33% off 
   
  I noticed you have AD700's. If you get one, let me know how they sound.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> I've been asking the same question. I'm tempted to buy them just to see. They make an absolutely amazing difference in the HD555's. I think I actually like them more than any of my bassy cans through the ZO. They all end up sounding too bassy (and I'm kind of a basshead) on a setting of 1 or 2, giving the bass a weird color. The bass on the HD555's on the other hand, becomes perfect, and sounds good on everything from rock to techno.
> 
> I hear the AD700's have even more detail. If the bass shapes up the same way, I think I might like them more. They have 53mm drivers vs 40mm (i think) in the HD555. A lot more potential for big bass.


 

 Well suppose you're not THAT much of a basshead then, I find the Sony XB500 which is like the bassiest headhponest that exists and love how it sounds like with this EQ setting + 1 step above flat level on ZO which results in a stronger bass than stock XB500 but still much greater clarity/balance (bass put aside) due to my EQ settings as well as the ZO.
   

   

   
  ZO v2 will have more contour levels though probably the first level will be less severe, as it seems currently it may add about 2.5dB bass boost or so I'd guess for the first step, just tiny bit more/roughly the same as FiiO E5 or something like that (while then the 2nd may be only like ~3dB etc and the steps probably increase about 0.5dB or so per step from there as I suspect on the max 31 level there's like maybe around 15dB or so increase, basicly I think it's roughly the same amount of bass boost capability it packs that XB500 has compared to a headphone such as LCD-2 ). So in theory you should probably be able to make almost any headphone bassheavy with ZO, whether it sounds great or not is ofc up to the headphone and how much of a boost is added but heh, the bass quantity it packs is quite amazing and scarily strong for something like XB500 that already got like ~15dB bass boost on it's own, I haven't really tried listening it with max setting cuz I don't think something like 30dB bass boost over the midrange or whatever is neither healthy for the headphone drivers or my ears in case I'd plan on hear anything besides bass as well but based on around level 7~10 or so I've tried a few times just for fun, it already has this kind of experience of "pads jumping around on my head"-kind of experience as the pressure/air or whatever tries to escape between the skin and the pads which gives a rather funny tickling effect even at rather low volume.


----------



## evolutionx

Just got my ZO from amazon and really WOW!!!   Fiio E11 cant hold a candle against it.    Great stuff.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Just got my ZO from amazon and really WOW!!!   Fiio E11 cant hold a candle against it.    Great stuff.


 

 Nice to hear, I was quite close at ordering an FiiO E11 only to find out how it compares to it. But I'll guess I can take your word for it as I have a feeling it would just end up as an unnecessary purchase. 
   
  It really starts sounding like ZO Personal Subwoofer might be the best you can get for $100 or below. The price/performance is mindblowing from my experience at least. I can understand the need of a volume control for some people to concider but luckily v2 will fix that.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Just got my ZO from amazon and really WOW!!!   Fiio E11 cant hold a candle against it.    Great stuff.


 


  welcome to the ZO club


----------



## Alghazanth

Does this have any sort of DAC function ala E7?


----------



## shotgunshane

No Dac.


----------



## Br777

that my friends, is how you stack a coupon!!


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





br777 said:


> that my friends, is how you stack a coupon!!


 


  Man I gotta start looking at coupons. Have pretty much never used them, makes me think of how much money I could've saved considering I spend thousands a month online...


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





br777 said:


> that my friends, is how you stack a coupon!!


 

 I actually managed to get $33 off by clicking on one of the retailmenot instant coupons, then entering another manual coupon into a second shopping cart with a blank promo code field  You saved more than me though, because they weren't doing free shipping.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Well suppose you're not THAT much of a basshead then, I find the Sony XB500 which is like the bassiest headhponest that exists and love how it sounds like with this EQ setting + 1 step above flat level on ZO which results in a stronger bass than stock XB500 but still much greater clarity/balance (bass put aside) due to my EQ settings as well as the ZO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I actually have the XB500's. I haven't bothered to try them with the ZO because they have enough bass on their own. I'm definitely a basshead, but I'm out of my " 22-inch car subwoofer bass" phase. I want a lot of quantity, but I also want quality. That said, even step 1 is too much for my RX700's. They seem to get annoyingly boomy, and the bass sounds fake past that. I agree it needs the initial steps spaced further apart. Step 0 or 1 is still useful as a 840mw amp though  I can't take it over 1/5 volume through my S:Flo2 on any of my headphones.
   
  I used to hate the few open headphones I have, but now, i think they sound better than all of my closed. Techno is truly an experience on the ZO'd HD555's. It's the best of open (air, detail)  and closed (punchy and deep bass) in one package. I think I will cave and get the AD700's just to see how they sound on the ZO.
   
  Has anyone become bored yet and taken their ZO apart? I'm curious what kind of op-amp(s) is inside.


----------



## shotgunshane

Wow great Internet shopping prowess br777. That's about $10 cheaper than I did a few months ago.


----------



## Br777

dare i say i didnt actually order it. 
   
  I cant remember exactly which sites i used, but if anyone else wants to attempt this:
  first of all to make it easy, go to sharperimage.com and add the zo to your cart.. 
  next you find a certain type of coupon link - i dont remember exactly what sites i used but essentially you google sharper image coupons.
  there will be many sites of course that youll just have to look through.. keep scowering through the lists on the sites until you come across the kind of "coupon" that does NOT require you to enter a coupon code, but rather gives you a discount by way of following the link which takes you to the sharper image site. 
  if you do it right it will take you to the sharper image site and when you check your cart a $12 dollar discount will be applied..
  they are currently offering free shipping so that will be there too.
   
  then use the promo code  ENT2010
   
  you should end up with free shipping, and $27 off for a total of $72.99


----------



## deepanshu830

anybody tried them with re262


----------



## i2ehan

Thank you guys for the promo codes. Just placed my order. Let's see how well this pairs with my EX1000.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> I actually have the XB500's. I haven't bothered to try them with the ZO because they have enough bass on their own. I'm definitely a basshead, but I'm out of my " 22-inch car subwoofer bass" phase. I want a lot of quantity, but I also want quality. That said, even step 1 is too much for my RX700's. They seem to get annoyingly boomy, and the bass sounds fake past that. I agree it needs the initial steps spaced further apart. Step 0 or 1 is still useful as a 840mw amp though  I can't take it over 1/5 volume through my S:Flo2 on any of my headphones.
> 
> I used to hate the few open headphones I have, but now, i think they sound better than all of my closed. Techno is truly an experience on the ZO'd HD555's. It's the best of open (air, detail)  and closed (punchy and deep bass) in one package. I think I will cave and get the AD700's just to see how they sound on the ZO.
> 
> Has anyone become bored yet and taken their ZO apart? I'm curious what kind of op-amp(s) is inside.


 

 Definitely go for it, if the ZO works as well as you say it will make the AD700 absolutely insane for the price. I feel like a criminal having bought the AD700 for $90, they sound better than so many cans at far higher prices, but that anemic bass is just too much.


----------



## Fusillade

I know I'm getting a more unbalanced opinion by asking here, but a friend of mine owes me $100, and I was considering asking him to get me this. Should I get the ZO to pair with my Pro 900s, or should I just hold off, and get the E11 + AKG 420s? On one hand, the Pros won't really need the extra ampage, plus I am getting the Arrow eventually - but on the flipside, I need a decent portable set that won't set my head on fire in these blazing days of summer/autumn. I also hear the new ZO is coming out soon, and the supposed bass boost is very tempting to try! Any advice, friends?


----------



## pinoyman

its better and safe to wait for the latest version of zo. (ver.2).
   
  i think...the zo is one of the best bang for the buck purchased ive made.
  dont hesitate because this thing will bring smile in your face!
   
  heh!


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> heh!


 

 Read that then saw your avatar... not gonna lie, creeped me out a little.


----------



## Mochan

I don't understand, why would that be creepy?


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





mochan said:


> I don't understand, why would that be creepy?


 


  Heh, not sure. Maybe too much South Park back in the day.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Heh, not sure. Maybe too much South Park back in the day.


 
   
  OT: I must admit my friend, whenever I see your avatar, I'm reminded of the "Lamia" from the film 'Drag Me To hell'. Maybe it's just me, but I found that film hillarious. The scare scenes are so farfetched, it's beyond me.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> OT: I must admit my friend, whenever I see your avatar, I'm reminded of the "Lamia" from the film 'Drag Me To hell'. Maybe it's just me, but I found that film hillarious. The scare scenes are so farfetched, it's beyond me.


 

 Lol just google'd the Lamia, not seeing the resemblance to my avatar


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Lol just google'd the Lamia, not seeing the resemblance to my avatar


 
   
  Half man, half goat? With a pickaxe? No? Yea, there's my cue to call it a day.


----------



## Fusillade

Anyone else with advice? : >


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





fusillade said:


> Anyone else with advice? : >


 


  I don't see why you would need a Zo for a PRO900, it's not like you need more bass and there's more powerful portable amps.


----------



## i2ehan

I agree with our friend, the Lamia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J/K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've owned the 900 PRO's, and I too never felt the absolute need for an amp. I'd personally hold off my friend, but that's just my 2 cents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and my Zo was shipped, and will be here in 2 days time! EX1000 + Zo = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## pinoyman

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Read that then saw your avatar... not gonna lie, creeped me out a little.


 
  ??? 
  i dont know what to say.
  hahaha.
   
   
  dont you worry...im gonna change that avatar soon.


----------



## cam94z28

FWIW I went ahead and ordered the AD700's. Right before I looked at their 500hz sine wave graph. Looks like these things will be sibilant, but I will find out.
   
  For anyone that was interested, I will compare them to my HD555's on the ZO after some listening. One day prime shipping @ amazon FTW. Should be here today.


----------



## cam94z28

Hmm. I always thought I had a big head, but yet there's a gap at the top of the earpads on the AD700's. Guess it's time to start reading about mods. Pushed in slightly on my head, though, these have very enjoyable bass through the ZO. Otherwise it sounds a bit distant.
   
  I've noticed something else, though. Either they have so much detail that they accentuate distortion in music like deadmau5, or the bass is actually distorting at relatively low settings on the ZO.


----------



## munkyballz

Yeah that MJ era wasn't the greatest.  Go back to when he was truly the king, the Thriller days.
  
  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> ???
> i dont know what to say.
> hahaha.
> 
> ...


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





munkyballz said:


> Yeah that MJ era wasn't the greatest.  Go back to when he was truly the king, the Thriller days.


 
   
  Ah, and Billie Jean. The one & only.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> Hmm. I always thought I had a big head, but yet there's a gap at the top of the earpads on the AD700's. Guess it's time to start reading about mods. Pushed in slightly on my head, though, these have very enjoyable bass through the ZO. Otherwise it sounds a bit distant.
> 
> I've noticed something else, though. Either they have so much detail that they accentuate distortion in music like deadmau5, or the bass is actually distorting at relatively low settings on the ZO.


 
  They aren't THAT detailed (they're still $80 cans) but I suppose it could be either. However, distortion is something I definitely expected with this thing, so it would be great if you could figure out which it is.
   
  Also, the AD700 shouldn't sound distant. Huge and airy, but not distant. In fact, their signature is quite the opposite. Try it without the ZO.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What's your volume settings btw? The higher the windows mixer volume in case you're not using wasapi/asio the easier it'll distort.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> They aren't THAT detailed (they're still $80 cans) but I suppose it could be either. However, distortion is something I definitely expected with this thing, so it would be great if you could figure out which it is.
> 
> Also, the AD700 shouldn't sound distant. Huge and airy, but not distant. In fact, their signature is quite the opposite. Try it without the ZO.


 

 I was only referring to the bass when I said they sounded distant. If I could get them to seal at the top of the cup the bass would be a lot better. It could be the headphones, but I tried it on the Philips O'Neil, Bose AE2, and the Skullcandy Aviators at Best Buy, and they all showed distortion. The weird part is that the bass was boomy and distorting at a setting of 1 on both the O'Neil's, and the Aviators. The Bose AE2 had very low sensitivity and I had to nearly crank my S:Flo2 all the way up to get decent levels. Bass sounded OK at a setting of 3-4. I think maybe the center of the bass frequency that is boosted is just a bit too high on the ZO. This causes phones that had any kind of bass output at 20-30hz to become boomy.
   

  
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What's your volume settings btw? The higher the windows mixer volume in case you're not using wasapi/asio the easier it'll distort.


 


  Out of my laptop I never run it over half unless I'm using the horrible onboard speakers. It behaved the same way out of my S:Flo2 as well.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> I was only referring to the bass when I said they sounded distant. If I could get them to seal at the top of the cup the bass would be a lot better. It could be the headphones, but I tried it on the Philips O'Neil, Bose AE2, and the Skullcandy Aviators at Best Buy, and they all showed distortion. The weird part is that the bass was boomy and distorting at a setting of 1 on both the O'Neil's, and the Aviators. The Bose AE2 had very low sensitivity and I had to nearly crank my S:Flo2 all the way up to get decent levels. Bass sounded OK at a setting of 3-4. I think maybe the center of the bass frequency that is boosted is just a bit too high on the ZO. This causes phones that had any kind of bass output at 20-30hz to become boomy.


 
  The AD700 are supposed to be a loose fit, so unfortunately you won't be able to do the bass-clamp thing.
  
  Distortion on every can? Try doing what RPGWizard suggested, experiment with volumes and wasapi/asio. Also make sure any EQ is off.


----------



## Anaxilus

Definitely run the device in for a few days before concluding anything.  I had some interesting issues on various settings w/ my ZO as well out of the box.  Suffice to say the distortion issue largely hasn't been repeated as of yet.  Not that it matters but I do believe I induced clipping on the HD800 but no surprise there considering.  Still working a few things out before I can be certain I fully appreciate the device amongst it's potential competitors.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Definitely run the device in for a few days before concluding anything.  I had some interesting issues on various settings w/ my ZO as well out of the box.  Suffice to say the distortion issue largely hasn't been repeated as of yet.  Not that it matters but I do believe I induced clipping on the HD800 but no surprise there considering.  Still working a few things out before I can be certain I fully appreciate the device amongst it's potential competitors.


 


  Oh nice, you tried it with the HD800? How was it, clipping aside?


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> The AD700 are supposed to be a loose fit, so unfortunately you won't be able to do the bass-clamp thing.
> 
> Distortion on every can? Try doing what RPGWizard suggested, experiment with volumes and wasapi/asio. Also make sure any EQ is off.


 

 It's not on every can, but it appears to be much more pronounced on the ones that have some bass in the lower registers to begin with. I usually listen out of my S:Flo2. I don't believe I have an ASIO driver installed. The AD700's have MUCH better bass than stock, but, without a seal, they just doesn't hit the lowest notes, which might be enough of a problem for me to return them. I have 30 days to decide  I'm quite liking the rest of their sound. Treble is a bit harsh for my taste, however.
   
  The HD555's are a much better match for the ZO.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Definitely run the device in for a few days before concluding anything.  I had some interesting issues on various settings w/ my ZO as well out of the box.  Suffice to say the distortion issue largely hasn't been repeated as of yet.  Not that it matters but I do believe I induced clipping on the HD800 but no surprise there considering.  Still working a few things out before I can be certain I fully appreciate the device amongst it's potential competitors.


 

 I actually really liked the ZO when I first got it. It made my HD555's sound absolutely amazing. I have probably put about 20 hours on it, and if anything it's become slightly worse. A setting of 1 on several of my cans is either causing the clipping you mentioned on your HD800's, or is causing the bass to become boomy to the point of distortion.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Oh nice, you tried it with the HD800? How was it, clipping aside?


 

 Uhhh, I need to get back to you on that one.  I haven't played around with it much since the clipping for obvious reasons.  I've been caught up w/ the Sony dynamic IEMs, various portable amps and messing w/ various SPDIF stuff.  I'll try to get back to you on that one when I get more into my quick, down and dirty amp comparo.


----------



## Alghazanth

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> It's not on every can, but it appears to be much more pronounced on the ones that have some bass in the lower registers to begin with. I usually listen out of my S:Flo2. I don't believe I have an ASIO driver installed. *The AD700's have MUCH better bass than stock, but, without a seal, it just doesn't hit the lowest registers*, which might be enough of a problem for me to return them. I have 30 days to decide  I'm quite liking the rest of their sound. Treble is a bit harsh for my taste, however.


 

 It's interesting that you say that. On the one hand, it makes sense because it's a very open and loose can. On the other hand, bass goes extremely deep with the FA-011, DT990, HD800, HE500, etc and they are also open.
   
  Do you think the ZO only works well with closed cans then?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cam94z28 said:


> I actually really liked the ZO when I first got it. It made my HD555's sound absolutely amazing. I have probably put about 20 hours on it, and if anything it's become slightly worse. A setting of 1 on several of my cans is either causing the clipping you mentioned on your HD800's, or is causing the bass to become boomy to the point of distortion.


 

 I've had similar issues trying to nail down some odd one off discrepancies on occasion.  My inability to repeat some of the issues consistently has been annoying.  But when it works it works great especially for the price.  I ordered another to make sure it's not a production issue on my current unit.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> It's interesting that you say that. On the one hand, it makes sense because it's a very open and loose can. On the other hand, bass goes extremely deep with the FA-011, DT990, HD800, HE500, etc and they are also open.
> 
> Do you think the ZO only works well with closed cans then?


 
  My HD555's are most definitely open. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I saw a more positive difference on those compared to any of my closed headphones. They will actually hit sub bass notes through the ZO. On nearly every closed pair I've tried, the bass either becomes punchy/boomy to the point it's annoying, or actually distorts. I mostly noticed the distortion while listening to house/trance tracks though, so part of it could have been imagined.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

What kind of distortion are we talking about really? I don't notice distortion on any of my headphones and I got only bassheavy headphones but I only use like windows mixer volume setting around 15 ~ 20% or so depending on headphone (DigiZoid even recommended by starting at 25%). What I hear is more subwoofer kind of bass when boosted by large amounts, the way bass sounds like when it gets THAT powerful, the stronger bass gets the less textured and more single-toned/boomier it'll get, you can't avoid it not happening when we get past a certain amount of bass quantity but that's not distortion though.
   
  Well perhaps I'll have to give it a go with the Realtek onboard chip just to see if it's any difference between using the Audigy 2 ZS and onboard sound.


----------



## Alghazanth

Well, there is distortion in bass in all headphones if they go too low. I know there are "bass moments" in a few of my songs that get a little distorted with any of my headphones, no matter how high end, but sound perfectly clean with my subwoofer.
   
  But if you're getting distortion during regular beats, that's definitely abnormal.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





alghazanth said:


> Well, there is distortion in bass in all headphones if they go too low. I know there are "bass moments" in a few of my songs that get a little distorted with any of my headphones, no matter how high end, but sound perfectly clean with my subwoofer.
> 
> But if you're getting distortion during regular beats, that's definitely abnormal.


 
   
  Ah k so we're talking about clipping/static/abnormal kind of sounding noise then I assume and yea I can't hear any of those but I'll have to give it a try on the onboard chip if it would matter a lot what DAC is used with this device. Then again all my headphones are able to handle deep bass at least down to 20Hz very well though... It's funny with how well XB500 handles those very deep bass notes, I know it handles 10~15Hz just because of the sheer amount pressure I can feel when playing such tones (you know if playing it on a subwoofer and there will be a ton of air escaping from the bass vents and you can feel the notes in your whole body).
   
  As a suggestion for a future feature of ZO it may be wise to let people specify a cutoff frequency just to avoid this happening on headphones that naturally just can't produce low frequencies very well (lots of headphones will distort even at 30Hz).


----------



## i2ehan

munkyballz said:


> This sounds like it would be perfect for say the DBA-02, when you're in the mood for some clean, balanced analytical sound, but with some more weight and texture to the bass.  Or RE-Zeros, CK10s, etc...  Might have to take a look at this someday.




 I too can't help but wonder how the CK10's would sound paired with the Zo. Anyone care to tell?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

OK this is the first time I actually even give it a listen with the Realtek onboard chip. Woah, quite an improvement compared to not using it with this chip. Gone is the "muted" sound when bassheavy notes are played. I even dared to go to max 31 for testing purposes (which I haven't dared to do on Audigy 2 ZS) and was only at volume setting 12 on windows mixer and fired up some hardstyle track and my ear got POUNDED with bass it felt like some1 was hitting me constantly so had to hit the stop button immediatly as I was afraid of the drivers would be popping out any second as well as not feeling very comfortable with such bass pumping into my ears, the physical impact was such intense but it didn't distort though.
   
  Already at volume 5~6% I get "normal" listening volume levels on this Realtek onboard chip regarding bass output on my XB500 if using the max level, ofc everything else sounds silent compared to bass but this is just as a interesting view of how powerful the bass boost capability in this device is.With the lowest flat setting I'd be listening at about 10~12% to feel comfortable and get full enjoyment and without the ZO at 31~34% 
   
  EDIT: It's now very listenable from Realtek onboard chip too with the ZO and there's barely any audible differences at all when using ZO on both (I've always been very critical to onboard sound), the XB500 sounds more balanced, the highs and mids are less veiled (it's like almost on the border of being harsh at ~8kHz) and doesn't sound like it would require much EQ tweaking at all to get the fine details jumping out more clearly.


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> What kind of distortion are we talking about really? I don't notice distortion on any of my headphones and I got only bassheavy headphones but I only use like windows mixer volume setting around 15 ~ 20% or so depending on headphone (DigiZoid even recommended by starting at 25%). What I hear is more subwoofer kind of bass when boosted by large amounts, the way bass sounds like when it gets THAT powerful, *the stronger bass gets the less textured and more single-toned/boomier it'll get*, you can't avoid it not happening when we get past a certain amount of bass quantity but that's not distortion though.
> 
> Well perhaps I'll have to give it a go with the Realtek onboard chip just to see if it's any difference between using the Audigy 2 ZS and onboard sound.


 


   
  Sorry if maybe I'm using the wrong wording. I called it distortion because it is a distortion in the sound. As far as I can tell there is no physical distortion that I am hearing. No pops, clicking, noise of the drivers bottoming out, etc... The bass just seems to get compressed, boomy, thumpy (not punchy) and annoying, rather than fun, to listen to. I think RPGwizard's description is more like what I might be hearing. Some cans this happens even on a setting of 1. Maybe the 840mw is simply overdriving them. When I hear the "distortion" usually the outside of the cups are vibrating quite a bit to the bass, even on my open cans (I like to listen loud) .
   
  I'm betting smaller steps in between each setting, which are supposed to be available in version 2, will reduce this effect quite a bit. I agree, there needs to also be a "bass center" frequency setting, or something similar. This will also allow add the ability to make some cans more punchy, and others more thunderous (sub bass), based on their sound signature. The weird part about the ZO, though, is that when I leave it on a setting of 0, there seems to be even less bass than if I plug the headphones directly into my source at the same relative volume. And 1 is too boomy, so what do I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Definitely run the device in for a few days before concluding anything.  I had some interesting issues on various settings w/ my ZO as well out of the box.  Suffice to say the distortion issue largely hasn't been repeated as of yet.  Not that it matters but I do believe I induced clipping on the HD800 but no surprise there considering.  *Still working a few things out before I can be certain I fully appreciate the device amongst it's potential competitors.  *


 
  What competitors might those be?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I'd rather word it as altered/colored/modified bass response rather than distortion. What you concider thumpy, boomy is actually what's "fun" bass to me and I think the tight mid/upper bass punch is actually rather boring to listen to, so it's all about preferences and you seem to prefer that bass response centered around 80~150Hz or so which is tighter and punchier. But at least their naming was appriopriate for V1 as the device indeed provides a more Subwoofer-like experience the higher you go on the setting (subwoofers are never tight or punchy like headphones can be in the bass department.) 
   
  I also listen to a lot of hardstyle so tight/punchy bass isn't really what this genre is about, take this song as an example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg26bsg4nXc&hd=1#t=01m51s - bass centered around 40 ~ 80Hz which is normal/the standard for this genre and is whereabouts I also think the ZO has the highest peak at in the bass.
   
  Here's roughly a guess how I think the profile of the bass boost already at first level looks like for the ZO.
   

   
  While you may optimally want something more like this:
   

   
  At max level I'd guess it may very well look something like this 
   

   
  Have you tried using the first level but EQing the bass of the headphones by lowering the deep bass 0 - 80Hz or so range. 31 and 62Hz slider on a typical 10-band EQ or use some freeware parametric VST EQ like Electri-Q I showed here above.


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> While you may optimally want something more like this:


 


  I sure wouldn't want a midbass hump like that at all, no matter what phone used or music played.


----------



## munkyballz

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> I too can't help but wonder how the CK10's would sound paired with the Zo. Anyone care to tell?


 


  I haven't heard the CK10, but it seems like sonically it shares similarity with the DBA-02's from the reviews.  And with the ZO, the DBA's are pretty sick.  Take it fwiw...


----------



## i2ehan

Posted my initial impressions *here*. If you're in the market for the Zo, then my only question is what the hell are you waiting for? Unless you're waiting for the V2 of course. It works just as advertised. Go, run, buy, and happy listening!


----------



## i2ehan

I honestly want to thank everyone here who put in their 2 cents. You've made my listening experience beyond anything I'd ever have imagined!


----------



## shotgunshane

i2ehan, welcome to ZO-aholics non-anonymous.


----------



## dfkt

Hi, my name is Martin. I just drank seventeen ZO's in one go.


----------



## Anaxilus

I just downed a ZO and now I see pink ponies.


----------



## i2ehan

I switched on the Zo, and my neighbors enjoyed it so much, they even invited the cops!


----------



## i2ehan

Request to all Zo owners (officially dubbed *ZWNERS*), post the track(s) that bring out the Zo's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
   
To start things off!




   
P.S. ZOMG I'm a ZWNER! Loud and proud! It should've been called Zo.O


----------



## pinoyman

so now, this thread is called ZOHOLICS. hehehe. nice. very very nice.
  this thread is dedicated for all the people who see the light in using the ZO.
   
   
  i am a proud ZWNER too!


----------



## i2ehan

Yet another *winning track* with the Zo + EX1000 combo.


----------



## i2ehan

I'm sorry for the multi-posts, but when music sounds this good, it can't be helped!
   


Spoiler: Video


----------



## estreeter

That was Greece two years ago - of late, Greeks have moved away from all-night raves to _literally_ 'burning down the house' ......


----------



## cam94z28

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Yea I'd rather word it as altered/colored/modified bass response rather than distortion. What you concider thumpy, boomy is actually what's "fun" bass to me and I think the tight mid/upper bass punch is actually rather boring to listen to, so it's all about preferences and you seem to prefer that bass response centered around 80~150Hz or so which is tighter and punchier. But at least their naming was appriopriate for V1 as the device indeed provides a more Subwoofer-like experience the higher you go on the setting (subwoofers are never tight or punchy like headphones can be in the bass department.)
> 
> I also listen to a lot of hardstyle so tight/punchy bass isn't really what this genre is about, take this song as an example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg26bsg4nXc&hd=1#t=01m51s - bass centered around 40 ~ 80Hz which is normal/the standard for this genre and is whereabouts I also think the ZO has the highest peak at in the bass.
> 
> ...


 


  I always thought I would have preferred the 20hz area being boosted. But the bass ends up with so much slam (possibly at a sub-optimal frequency). My K81DJ's have the most fun bass I've heard, but I can't stand their treble. Maybe I do enjoy my bass a little higher. 
   
  No I haven't tried EQ-ing down the bass, but It's worth a shot. My S:Flo2 only has 60hz in the sub-bass range. My Dell laptop (IDT Audio) actually has 31hz and 62hz sliders. Actually, I just played with it. If I boost the 31hz slider it's very enjoyable, and adds the punch I was looking for. If I boost the 62hz it starts becoming boomy and annoying. The new ZO either needs to have a selectable center frequency, or a permanent, lower bass-center frequency.
   
  Here are a few songs for your listening enjoyment.
  http://grooveshark.com/s/Complications/3l6YFJ?src=5
   
  http://grooveshark.com/s/A+City+In+Florida/3LblT2?src=5 (you have to skip ahead in the buffering area of this one to get it to start playing for some reason)
   
  Both of the above sound way better in their mp3 format. grooveshark encoding adds a faint beep to the upper bass that you can hear when it's playing by itself. Those songs also both sound perfect on my HD203's without the ZO. I'm kind of afraid to hear them with it. I seem to be able to get the effect I want cranking the 31hz slider all the way to 15dB.
   
  Also, maybe it's just youtube, but that track you linked had no bass line. I think just a low quality track. The "traveling" song they have uploaded has way more.


----------



## i2ehan

Funny thing happened to me just earlier today. NASA contacted me only seconds after I switched on my Zo and kindly requested I not throw off the Earth's tilt. Any questions?


----------



## slapshot30

Anyone have/tried the ZO and Cowon J3? I'm thinking about getting the J3 and just wondering if the EQ on it is able to achieve considerable bass boost like the ZO does.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Cowon uses a hardware EQ which works a lot better than traditional EQs so I'd assume you can get quite a bit "clean" bass boost out of J3 as well, pair it with ZO and I think we're talking about UNHEALTHY bass boost capabilities for both your headphones and ears.  I don't think the Cowon is able to boost it as much as ZO but then again I don't see why you'd need that either and I'm pretty sure the J3 can add like probably at least half the boost ZO can which is already a lot lol. I'm pretty sure the ZO currently holds the crown in terms of bass boost capability at the moment though even beating Arrow and some Cmoy with +12dB boost capability (I think ZO is aprox ~+15dB boost at max but it probably depends on the headphone a bit which their homepage would suggest).


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Cowon uses a hardware EQ which works a lot better than traditional EQs so I'd assume you can get quite a bit "clean" bass boost out of J3 as well, pair it with ZO and I think we're talking about UNHEALTHY bass boost capabilities for both your headphones and ears.  I don't think the Cowon is able to boost it as much as ZO but then again I don't see why you'd need that either and I'm pretty sure the J3 can add like probably at least half the boost ZO can which is already a lot lol. I'm pretty sure the ZO currently holds the crown in terms of bass boost capability at the moment though even beating Arrow and some Cmoy with +12dB boost capability (I think ZO is aprox ~+15dB boost at max but it probably depends on the headphone a bit which their homepage would suggest).


 

 lol yes, I've never gone past half. I don't even know what pair of headphones could handle that without completely ruining the SQ. Thanks for the input though. I still love my ZO, just trying to get rid of that middle man (amp) when I'm on the go. If I can get a reasonable amount of bass boost with some good SQ, then I'll be happy with the J3. I know double amping is bad, but if the J3 was set with all the flat EQ settings, would it still be terrible to pair with the ZO?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

ZO isn't that picky about double amping really so it would work just fine but I think you'd be satisfied in most cases with the enhancement options in the J3 alone, at least all Cowon enthusiasts seems to rave about them. ZO still adds its own flavor to the sound though (mostly the more forward / dynamic sound) to whatever device you plug it though which may still be concidered as an improvement depending on your taste.


----------



## slapshot30

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> ZO isn't that picky about double amping really so it would work just fine but I think you'd be satisfied in most cases with the enhancement options in the J3 alone, at least all Cowon enthusiasts seems to rave about them. ZO still adds its own flavor to the sound though (mostly the more forward / dynamic sound) to whatever device you plug it though which may still be concidered as an improvement depending on your taste.


 

 Ah, I see. Thankyou for all your input. I did not know that the ZO wasn't that bad with double amping. We'll see how all this works out for me. Can't wait for the ZO V2 though! I love the magic this little thing creates.


----------



## Somnambulist

Hmm this does look interesting. I'm planning on either an iPod > CLAS > amp or iPod > Fostex set up in future and this seems like a good way of adding a cheeky high quality bass boost. If it can do the double amp thing without being detrimental SQ wise (does it matter if you put it in front/behind the 'main' amp?) count me in. I generally like a decent sub-bass boost which makes the low tones in EDM a little louder, emulating the speaker/'feel the bass' experience more than a honky mid-bass boost.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> I generally like a decent sub-bass boost which makes the low tones in EDM a little louder, emulating the speaker/'feel the bass' experience more than a honky mid-bass boost.


 

 Yea I'm with you on that, I found that ZO adds a lot "bass you feel" rather than a lot of audible midbass which usually gives a lot of impact, it's like you get attacked by an inaudible bass punch with the ZO, at least with these XB500. It adds a realistic "punch" that is felt with subwoofers but not necessarily heard. As I used to say ultimately I'd want to feel the bass rather than hear it and I don't necessarily mean that I'd only want to hear/feel sub 15Hz or so tones but ZO does give this kind of feeling even with higher bass notes (but ofc I don't expect to experience that with a headphone like AD700 or HD555 or something like that though ). It was also one of the reasons I liked the bass on XB500 cuz it gives me so far the most bass impact by far I've experienced in any headphone and ZO further enhances that feeling.


----------



## i2ehan

Agreed. That's what I admire most about the Zo. It boasts a powerful impact, one you can feel throughout the track (when called for), without interfering with the low frequency notes/beats, or more importantly, the lower mids, which are all too easily drowned out (some to a greater extent than others) by bass-heavy in ears with an exagerrated midbass hump; at least from my experience.


----------



## Somnambulist

Schweet. So, iPod Touch 128GB (come out this September please!), Fostex HP-P1, Zo, customs (quite possibly DDs rather than BA) ... call it a day and spend money on other things. Sounds good to me!


----------



## ANDEROAN

I am thinking about pairing this up with GS's Voyager, and some RE262's, and soon some Sony EX600's! source is a 7th gen classic, with aFiio L9 lod, 
   
  this might be unnecessary, or over the top? or will it explode! and create a vertual vortex that will consume all living matter on the planet, and transport us to someplace like the nexus, where all of our hopes and dreams come true, and we live forever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if so well than beam me up Scotti, I'll take2!! someone might have some input though, I don't have much experience with virtual vortexes, lol, 
   
  call me a crazy 88, basshead, although I didn't know it when I got the Voyager as my first amp? but I'm hoping that at the least it will add to the soundstage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it sounds like ZO already does what the  Voyagers contour switch also does, it adds to the overall sound spectrum! so more could only be better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right?


----------



## Jables280

My ZO experience is due to start on the 25th! Can't wait to try this thing out and officially be in the new zwner's group!


----------



## ANDEROAN

Hey Jables280, where did you order your Zo from? and how much did ya pay for it? if I may ask


----------



## Jables280

anderoan said:


> Hey Jables280, where did you order your Zo from? and how much did ya pay for it? if I may ask




Well, the only place I could find that had any in stock was sharper image. As of this morning they had 1 left. I didn't get a great deal though because in my excitement I just went through the checkout and didn't search for a coupon code. So I paid $99. I'm still stoked to see what it can do! If it's as good as I hear from you guys I'll be in the front of the line for V2 as well!


----------



## ANDEROAN

Yea I was on there messing around with the coupons and got it down to like $64.00 total, and then I went back to buy it and the deal was gone? and it wouldn't accept the discounts? hey whats up wid dat? and someone says there is a way to get down to $49.00 shipped!!!! whats up wid dat? for $50 I'd definately get it, I hope he gets back with me so I can be a zwinner too!!


----------



## estreeter

When I arrived on the board, anything under $300 that promised to improve both the quantity and the quality of the output from your source was considered a 'good deal'. If the ZO lives up to even 50% of the hype, it has to be worth $99 - Digizoid really need to work on distribution : Head-Fi seems to be taking care of marketing .......


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> When I arrived on the board, anything under $300 that promised to improve both the quantity and the quality of the output from your source was considered a 'good deal'.* If the ZO lives up to even 50% of the hype, it has to be worth $99* - Digizoid really need to work on distribution : *Head-Fi seems to be taking care of marketing* .......


 
   
  To no exaggeration, I haven't listened without the Zo since the minute it arrived on July 14'th. Now that I've heard what it's capable of, I can tell you without a doubt, it's worth it's retail in full, and then some IMO, to which I'm sure many fellow ZWNER's would agree. Otherwise, ask them... and you shall receive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  And yes, they certainly do need better marketing. I can't believe that there aren't more of us here on head-fi who don't own this gem of an amp, honestly. Amazon should bring in more than a fair number of sales; maybe even an eBay store, at the very least.


----------



## stozzer123

+1 ......  what he said


----------



## Chris_Himself

I just got one of these, it's flippin' awesome! You can run it on max without any clipping at all. I was pretty impressed with this. I thought it was going to be kind of gimmicky at first, but then it ended up being pretty awesome!


----------



## i2ehan

It's a one sided coin my friend. The Zo's sound just can't seem to dissapoint!


----------



## Br777

**** you all.. I'm trying my best to hold out for V2, but you're not making it easy!


----------



## i2ehan

*@Br777:* ...stop... trying... to fight it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  It crossed my mind just earlier today; where would the JH13/ES5 be in comparison to the JH16 if the former were coupled with the Zo?


----------



## F900EX

Quote: 





br777 said:


> **** you all.. I'm trying my best to hold out for V2, but you're not making it easy!


 


  Indeed......


----------



## gimbertt

I have ordered one.
   
  I just hope it can do it's magic on my refurbished iPod Touch 3G 64GB that is wonderfull technology but certainly not my best sounding DAP.


----------



## alphaphoenix

^prepare to be in awe - assuming you'll be using high quality music files and flat EQ (my personal preference).


----------



## ANDEROAN

well I took the plunge!! and full tilt boogie is the way I'm going, eveything full blast!! and that will be the best 30 seconds of my life before I wind up deaf, lol, but I am curious to see how it will pair up with the Voyager! makes me said that I traded my TF10's for Sony's EX600's, before I had a chance to see them shine, oh well looks like I'll have to get anothe pair, black friday here I come, and I'll have to take down my sales thread for an original all solid silver TF10 cable, made by Chris_Himself, but its all good, the EX's are sounding sweet!!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

BTW this was posted in the other thread!
   
  Quote:


funch said:


> AZ April meet:http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/551075/impressions-phoenix-spring-jam-saturday-april-23rd
> 
> Scroll down to pix 5-7 to see digiZoid's display with the prototype of the new unit on a board. If you like the sub, I think
> you'll love the new unit. Full spectrum indeed. As you can see, it's definitely not in the ready-for-production state.
> ...


----------



## Jables280

My ZO is supposed to arrive tomorrow! It feels like Christmas eve...


----------



## elkmusic1

I've been lurking for a while since I also have the ZO, but I just had to jump and post for this for no reason.
   
  ZOmg!


----------



## Sar Ar Qua

1st post!
 I will add my 2 cents to the ZO v2 name..
   
*ZOnic boom*
*ZOnic Bboom *(Bass boom, still reads boom)
   
  Or just have "ZOnic" some where.
   
  Waiting for v2


----------



## RASeymour

Works well with my Honda Fit's original stereo system.  I played through the Aux input using a Clip+. 
   
  On a recent road trip, after Talking Head's Speaking in Tongues came on, my son said "When did this car get bass all of a sudden?"


----------



## rolz

this thread needs more pics of the ZOs in people's setups.
   
  i've never owned or used an amp before, this might be the first one. something tells me it's gonna look and sound great between my sonys. S-639 and EX600


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





raseymour said:


> Works well with my Honda Fit's original stereo system.  I played through the Aux input using a Clip+.
> 
> On a recent road trip, after Talking Head's Speaking in Tongues came on, my son said "When did this car get bass all of a sudden?"


 


  I have a similar story, in the same car! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  When my fiance and I were shopping for a car, we brought our ZO's along to test out the stereos of the cars we were test driving.  One of the cars was a Honda Fit.  Out on our drive, I plugged in my  ZO when the salesman wasn't looking, and tried a couple of songs.  His head immediately whipped around and he said "What the heck?! What's going on here?  I have one of these and it does NOT sound this good!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We then showed him the ZO and explained.  We ended up buying the Fit, and he bought a ZO that night lol.


----------



## Jables280

**** Fedex! They delayed delivery till tomorrow... What?


----------



## rolz

^^ great story!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is it a version 2 coming, and does it have volume control?


----------



## rolz

yep it's coming and it has volume control.
   
  i'll just probably wait for v2 since i think i will be enjoying my new IEMs for a while.
   
  one question. is the difference between the headphone-out and using an LOD really that big SQ-wise? i have a sony s-639 and im planning to just use the HO to the Zo to my IEMs.
  i know sony LODs are more recent than apple LODs. i read overpriced companies like ALO is asking a lot for their sony LOD. so if the SQ difference between HO and LO isnt that big on sony players(as compared to apple/ipods), then i wont have to bother looking for a sony LOD.
   
  also, why is it almost necessary to get LODs for apple players as compared to others? are their HO so much different to others like cowons or sansas for example?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I don't think it matters that much if you use the HO with ZO, not with a portable player. Maybe if you'd use a HO with very strong amping behind you might have problems because the volume especially for IEMs would become dangerously high but sound quality wise I doubt it'll matter a lot.


----------



## rolz

i imagine older apple players, or iphones for that matter have strong amping on them?
   
  because a few pages back, i remember two pics of setups with the ZO and coincidentally their DAPs looked to be like Nano 6Gs. and those only have HO i think.
  so i guess the HO on my sony would probably be fine with the ZO


----------



## dfkt

The line-out of the Sony A845 I tried is actually somewhat worse than the headphone-out. Seems it is more of an afterthought than a real feature. If the S639 is the same, then you're better off amping the headphone-out.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





rolz said:


> i imagine older apple players, or iphones for that matter have strong amping on them?
> 
> because a few pages back, i remember two pics of setups with the ZO and coincidentally their DAPs looked to be like Nano 6Gs. and those only have HO i think.
> so i guess the HO on my sony would probably be fine with the ZO


 

 That was probably mine.  The nano 6g has a line out as well.  I used an inline volume control between the nano and the zo with a line out ad the clarity/transparency is improved a tiny bit.  That was really the only difference I noticed.  I stopped using it that way b/c the inline volume control dial moved way too easily.


----------



## shady slim

[size=10.0pt]the bass/sound/music* wizard of ZO [/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO - the wizard of bass[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO - bass/sound/music* as the God meant it[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO. hear more[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO. unbelievable[/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO unbelievable![/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO good![/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO small. ZO BIG.[/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO small. ZO BIG. ZO good! [/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO small. ZO great![/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO. bass/sound/music* redefined[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO makes the difference![/size]
[size=10.0pt]ZO makes the music[/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO much bass in your pocket![/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]ZO! [/size]shut up and listen! 
[size=10.0pt]ZO it![/size]
[size=10pt]ZO. Just listen![/size]
   
   
[size=10.0pt]* - choose one[/size]


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ that is some weird first post


----------



## Anaxilus

ZO - It's not the size that matters.  It's how you use it!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ That's what she said.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





shady slim said:


> [size=10pt]the bass/sound/music* wizard of ZO [/size]
> [size=10pt]ZO - the wizard of bass[/size]
> 
> [size=10pt]ZO - bass/sound/music* as the God meant it[/size]
> ...


 
  this thing is very very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!  very very nice 
 GOD HELP US ALL THRU THE POWER OF ZZOOO!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 IIIII HEEAAARRRR ANNDDD ZOBBEEEYYY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FEEL THE SOUND AND THE POWER OF THE ZO!! AND TREMBLE WITH FEAR BECAUSE OF HIM, or, er um ITT!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               
                  "[size=10pt]ZO - bass/sound/music* as the God meant it [/size]" ditoed x2  
   
       I've just been ZOIFIED, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   thanks fed-ex!!! and I'm being ZOIFIED RIGHT NOW!!! how can this BBEEE!!! our world will never be the same again fellow Head-Fiers, hurry lock the doors and keep this abomination away!!! it shall not defile our holy hi-fi community, we can still save the uninfected!!! keep this to ourselves and we will rule the world, first Head-Fi, than Bilderberg, and when our converts grow, we'll take over Nato, then the world, bu hahaha!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ther shall be peace on this ol' earth after all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh the sound the pure pure sound of it all, well whew, sorry I got carried away!! OOPs here I go again, holy SuGaR beats, here I gagagooo again, so this must be the equivalant of doing salvia, audio style, holy fffffffffava beans, and chianti batman!
   
  holy cow this thing is going to be fun giving it a listen, see you all on the otherside, I'm about to take a trip and leave the farm!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  going to walka walka the dog that is!!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rolz said:


> this thread needs more pics of the ZOs in people's setups.
> 
> i've never owned or used an amp before, this might be the first one. something tells me it's gonna look and sound great between my sonys. S-639 and EX600


 


  Agreed! To help kick things off:
   

   
  To control the iPod through the stereo system/steering wheel controls, I use BMW's proprietary LOD interface cable (a $370 accessory btw!) with a volume control cable between the LOD and ZO (can't be seen as it's hidden under the iPhone).


----------



## shotgunshane

Photo using some whacked out iphone app filters.  Nano, Zo and Jvc Fx700's.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

ZO version2




  looking good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  see it here http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/551075/impressions-phoenix-spring-jam-saturday-april-23rd pict number 6


----------



## i2ehan

Haha, much like the Zo V1, wait until those same components turn your entire world upside down, then we'll talk!


----------



## shotgunshane

That's the full spectrum prototype.  Hopefully as soon as v3.


----------



## F900EX

MizMoxie,
   
  Any updates regarding V2, not holding you to anything  but are you still looking to release it within the next 1-3months ?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> ZO version2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep, this will actually be v3!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Yep, this will actually be v3!


 

 Sweet!  What other choices of wood will we have?  I'm only half kidding.  I like wood.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Yep, this will actually be v3!


 
   
  Meh, I'll wait for the unibody aluminum. V4 it is.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Yep, this will actually be v3!


 


   
  wow!  that thing is NOT gonna fit in my pocket!


----------



## ANDEROAN

here's some pics of how it all fits like a glove!! its as if it was destiny, with the unavoidable and eventaulity of, "THE UNION of the ZZOOO!!!" 
   
  I have a 7th gen classic I-Pod!--Fiio L9!--GS Voyager!--the 3" pre packaged interconnect,--THE ZO!--and some sweet as hell Sony EX600's!! a complete and fully combersome arsenal of shut out the world sound!! yes, the one, the only, my rig!! all tucked into a Crumpler THIRSTY AL Camera Pouch XL , and strapped on with a black OpTech EZ Comfort Neoprene Camera/Binoculars Strap!!! I look like hell carrying it around everywhere I go, but how it sounds sure makes up for it,
   

   
  a little dirty but non the worse for wear, I recomend Crumpler products whole heartedly, and at open box buy prices it was a steal!!
   

   

   
   
   

   
  its awesome the the adjuster is at my finger tips although I seem to not need to do much adjusting, I've been just setting it and then forgetting it!!
   

   
   
   

   
  its ssooo small and powerful!! it hardly adds to the brick I haul around!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't belive it pairs ssooo well with what I already have, I won't be looking into getting an Arrow anytime soon!  
   

   
  the velcro flaps sure work out nicely!! they keep they ZO safely and securely tucked away!!
   

   
  the interconnect goes nicely from the Voyager to the mighty ZO! I ordered a 90 degree mini to mini, which will help with strain relief, and from the occasional I have to pick up the dog to keep her from getting into a fight situation, and then her feet get to pawing at my rig!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   
  its kind of freaky nice the way it tucks into the back flap of the Crumpler Thirsty pouch!!
   
     OpTech EZ Comfort Neoprene Camera/Binoculars Strap  OpTech EZ Comfort Neoprene Camera/Binoculars Strap OpTech EZ Comfort Neoprene Camera/Binoculars Str
   
   

   
  yes she's a cutie, she's a rescue pooch, 4 1/2 years ago I rescued her, now she rescues me, and its because of her that I got back into listening to music, since I've had her, I walk her 3 to 4 times a day, and a year ago when I stumbled on Jaben, and Head-Fi!! I wound up reading all kinds of reviews about the Voyager, and the TF10's, and so what nicer way to go a walka walking with my best friend, then to be a jammin with my most favorite tunes, and in the bestest of ways, and ssoo being interested and curious as hell, I took the plunge, which was my first attempt at Hi-Fi, and which has lead to what I'm thoroughly enjoying now, thanks fellow Head-Fiers!! I wouldn't have done it without you and all the wonderful info that you all put here!!
   
  well thats both of my babies!! and after some adjustments, and breaking in, on both, lol, I have the mids under wraps and have found a very very sweet spot for listening, I love the sound it puts out, ka-sweetness ggrrr!! its like the best of both worlds, if a TF10, and the RE262 had a baby this is how it would sound, deep and crisp controlled punchy bass, smoothed out mids, and crystal highs, and then thow on top alot of detailed instrument seperation!! until I got the ZO thrown into the setup, I thought that I was going to have to sell on the 600's the mids were just killing me, but Holy crapZO, thats ssooo not the case now my friends!! as far as I'm concerned the ZO is a miracle wonder, welcome to ZOland, see you all on the other side I'm taking a trip back to my Nexus! how did the ZO Master order his hotdog, why he had "one with everything" of course, and so that'll be "one" to beem up Scotti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## i2ehan

Love it my friend. I could definitely use a similar setup for on the go.


----------



## rolz

^^ now that's what i call a post! probably the best post i've seen in a long time! and i'm not just saying that because i'm waiting like crazy for saturday to come to finally have my EX600s..
   
  i'd have to say it's a great setup you have, but i myself couldnt bear the thought of carrying two amps with me all day, let alone a pouch(i'm a pocket/jeans kinda guy). so i'm thinking DAP>amp>EX600. my DAP being a Sony S639 currently(probably a fii0 x3 in the future, if it's not too big)
  my amp being the ZO v2(yes, i'm waiting for it and i wont be swayed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to the EX600.
   
  also...seeing your setup, i imagine you walk/travel/commute a lot. how do you find the known wind noise issues with the new Sonys? i'm afraid it could be a big issue for me since i commute a lot, and not on closed windows transportation.


----------



## HiFlight

My Sony S618 + ZO + EX800ST = a great, very small, combination for "out and about"!    The S618 is about the same size as the ZO, just a bit thicker.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





rolz said:


> also...seeing your setup, i imagine you walk/travel/commute a lot. how do you find the known wind noise issues with the new Sonys? i'm afraid it could be a big issue for me since i commute a lot, and not on closed windows transportation.


 
  Hey rolz, thanks,
   
  yea I know its a brick, but it holds open a door, and sounds great! multi-purposed, the Voyager is my one and only amp, and I love the tube like sound that it puts out, well and now with being paired with the mighty ZO! I love the sound even more, they compliment each other very nicely, go figure, that little thing is a wonder,
  
  thanks for mentioning the wind noise issue? I totally forgot to comment on that? and initially I thought that was going to be a deal breaker for me? because I'm outdoors all the time, and even while being in the wind I didn't even notice it at all? I actually thought it was odd, in that after being out for a while on a windy day, that I wound up recalling people saying something about the wind being a problem, and then thought that was funny, or how lucky I am to not have any trouble with the wind winding up being issue? but I do like listen to my rig on the louder side, but I suppose also that I've had it off or that its been quiet between passages at times, and on a windy day and I can say that the wind was never noticed as an issue for me at those time either? so my long drawn out answer is a big fat no, at least for me the wind winds up not being a problem when I'm out at all, zero, zilch, nadda? but then again I can only speak for my little ol' self 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



               
                Hey rolz
                
                EDIT: well I was out and about today, and it was mildly windy, and this time
                I was paying specific attention to the wind issue, and it does seem to have
                a small effect, not any much more thatn any of the other IEM's that I've had?
                TF10's, the RE262's, and now my EX600's, and when my tunes were playing
                it was 0% noticeable, to my ears at least, I'm older and not the best of hearing
                that and I listen to things on the louder side? so I guess I still stick with my original
                findings? I just thought I give it from a paying attention POV?
   
  so be happy when you get those gems of ear candy, and enjoy them wherever you can!! indoors! outdoors! in a room with a view! in a car, or on a bus with your friend gus! on a plane! in a train! anywhere I am! I'll love those green eggs and cans! ahhum, or, er um, Sony Ex600's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you very much! says Ladka, or Elvis if he's left the building, lol


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> My Sony S618 + ZO + EX800ST = a great, very small, combination for "out and about"!    The S618 is about the same size as the ZO, just a bit thicker.


 

 any reason you didnt remove the "tube" and just use the rubber grommet on those neutriks for extra mini-ness?


----------



## rolz

sweet setup hiflight!
   
  does the zo come with those rubber band thingies? i guess not. well i can always use my hair bands hehehe


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





br777 said:


> any reason you didnt remove the "tube" and just use the rubber grommet on those neutriks for extra mini-ness?


 
  Didn't even think of doing that.  Good idea!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote: 





rolz said:


> sweet setup hiflight!
> 
> does the zo come with those rubber band thingies? i guess not. well i can always use my hair bands hehehe


 


  That rubber band didn't come with the ZO.  I cut several of them from an old bicycle inner tube.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





hiflight said:


> Didn't even think of doing that.  Good idea!


 


   
  i do that with all my ultra right angle neutriks  - if you fill the inside of the connector where all the solder points are with puddy epoxy it more than compensates for any lack of strain releif removing that tube creates.
   
  then you just super glue the casing together, and presto.. freakin idestructable mini connector... I have one i made that has taken an extraordinary beating (accidents happen) and is still solid as a rock


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ and after his instruction in the DYI cable thread i have a nice short interconnect too.
   
  so, any date for the V2? I could use a small/slim portable amp


----------



## MizMoxie

Since many of you have been asking, I thought I would update you guys on the progress of v2...
   
  We have designed, prototyped and tested all the hardware revisions we will be making for v2. Everything is working beautifully together, and sounds great! 
   
  In this version, we have also decided to add a microprocessor to improve the controls, add functionality (low battery indicator), improve battery life (which believe it or not, depends almost entirely on how the LEDs are driven, and not the sound conditioning/amp aspects), as well as reduce cost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. We have successfully built the microprocessor in, and just a few tweaks to the programming is left.
   
  After that, we need to update the PCB design to reflect the changes (which _shouldn't_ take too long), and then we can begin building a small set of engineering samples. If these come back working/sounding good, we'll give the green light to actually start manufacturing! At that point, we will have ZOs ready to sell within about a month or less (from what our manufacturing partner has told us). 
   
  But we have been doing our best to make sure everything is functioning *perfectly* beforehand, so we don't have problems down the road (our head engineer, Paul, has an extensive background in microelectronics testing & manufacturing for high-reliability military & medical products - so I think the "perfectionism" is kinda built-in to everything he does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
*At this point though, we are targeting a ZO v2 launch sometime in September. *
   
  We also wanted to thank everyone for their feedback on v1. I can honestly say you guys helped make the ZO all that much better! I can't wait for you guys to get to hear it...
   
  Btw... if you guys are interested to see just how much effort has been put into the ZO (as well as evidence as to Paul's perfectionism), check out the image below. It is a slide we used to introduce our suppliers to the ZO v1:


----------



## Br777

^ AWESOME! thanks!   cant wait for V2! 
   
  so is v2 going to be the same size as v1?


----------



## Anaxilus

Looks and sounds great!  Any idea on how the dimensions will compare to the V1?
   
  Edit - Oh, will it be possible to have setting one just function as an amp w/o countour (flat) and have the countour adjust beyond that point?  Basically bypass + amp for transparency.  So bypass, amp, amp+contour 1-'X'.  Individual L/R gain would be icing on the cake but that's asking a lot I'm sure.  Maybe the V3?  Hehe.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Looking forward to the v2.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ^ AWESOME! thanks!   cant wait for V2!
> 
> so is v2 going to be the same size as v1?


 
   
  ZO v2 will be identical in regards to physical specs (i.e., dimensions, weight, etc.). The only change that will be made is to the surface finish ("soft touch" vs. high gloss coating).


  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Looks and sounds great!  Any idea on how the dimensions will compare to the V1?
> 
> Edit - Oh, will it be possible to have setting one just function as an amp w/o countour (flat) and have the countour adjust beyond that point?  Basically bypass + amp for transparency.  So bypass, amp, amp+contour 1-'X'.  Individual L/R gain would be icing on the cake but that's asking a lot I'm sure.  Maybe the V3?  Hehe.


 

 Actually, as it is set up right now, the first contour setting is almost a flat response (+/- 0.25dB).


----------



## treal512

The last page I was on in this thread a few months ago was page 6. I see it kind of blew up since then. What is the general concensus on the ZO now? Should I look out for newer versions? I'm wanting to add the Arrow or this to my portable setup. I'll eventually read and make it through the thread, but thought I would see if someone wanted to give me the cliffnotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: Ok, read some more and now I'll be waiting for v2.


----------



## i2ehan

*@MizMoxie:* Two words: can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for keeping us updated; very nice to have so many officials with us here at head-fi.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Oh nice info MizMoxie! Very appriciated! ^^
   
  I can really hear the perfectionism by Paul's work in v1, keep up the good job! I'm dying to hear v2 too! 
   
  Oh and as a suggestion to battery life, maybe you could automaticly dim the lights after like 30 secs or whatever to save battery life.


----------



## shotgunshane

Thanks for the update!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I'm new to this thread so I probably missed this before, is there gonna be volume control in version 2?


----------



## shotgunshane

I don't know why I haven't done this before but the zo makes my crappy acer timeline ho sound pretty darn good now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It has just a little bit of hiss connected to the acer but not enough to really bother me, especially considering the soundcard really, really stinks.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I'm new to this thread so I probably missed this before, is there gonna be volume control in version 2?


 


  Yep... we're thinking we may offer one version with and one without.


----------



## Inks

will v2 have digital or analogue volume controls?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Hmm wonder what the underlying reason would be to offer with and without volume control. Will be difficult to decide unless given any reason for it.  I see volume control as a welcomed feature for an amp by almost every1 unless it doesn't work as expected or perhaps it's cost related, well we just have to wait and see, I'm sure you got your reasons for it.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Hmm wonder what the underlying reason would be to offer with and without volume control.


 


   
  probably line out functionality:
  if you want to use say an ipod with a line out, you need a volume control
  if you want to use a player without a line out, having an extra volume control in the mix would just be redundant or maybe detrimental to sound quality?
   
  something like this anyway...


----------



## shotgunshane

I will happily pay extra for digital volume control to guarantee no balance issues at lower volume.


----------



## F900EX

Thanks for the update, looking forward to September and purchasing the ZO v2.


----------



## estreeter

V2, eh ? Hot on the heels of the news that Justin has created a 'Revision 2' of the uHA-120, to better cater for IEM users, it would appear that I will time my ZO purchase to perfection. Time for the happy dance


----------



## i2ehan

*joins in on happy dance*


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





deepanshu830 said:


> anybody tried them with re262


 
   
  I was just about to post the very same question. If anyone has, please do share. I'll know in a few days time however, once my 262's arrive.


----------



## pinoyman

i just wish the version 2 would be encased in a more...classy case.
  i dont like the plastic that much, it feels cheap honestly.
   
  so please DIGIZOID....make the enclosure nicer this time.
  if you do...the V2 would be more...delicious and really more tempting.


----------



## alphaphoenix

I dream of an aluminum enclosure with matte finish that doesn't attract and keep finger prints and its oils.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> I dream of an aluminum enclosure with matte finish that doesn't attract and keep finger prints and its oils.


 


  And I dream of Ayanami Rei coming into my room at night


----------



## treal512

Yes!! But there are other options.. as it is easily found


----------



## evolutionx

Loving my Zo with Galasy S2 + Poweramp + EX1000. Too Bad it don't work well with iPod without volume control. :rolleyes:


----------



## Inks

Agreed on a aluminum enclosure, and a digital volume control will be nice as it will avoid imbalance.


----------



## estreeter

If it keeps the price down, they can case the thing in cardboard for all I care  
   
  (premium cardboard, of course .....)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Haha agreed, I care more about its sound than the looks really as long as the casing won't make it expensier I'm ok for it. Would be nice if there will be both a version with volume control and without so those who doesn't need to use it as LOD device can just maximize the sound quality but if chosen a digital volume control which would make more sense with the added microprocessor it shouldn't affect it anyway...


----------



## i2ehan

*Portable rig... *




   


Spoiler: Pics








   
*It's really just the second half of a **palm pixi plus case** I owned, and since I didn't make much use of the half with the belt clip, I cut out one side to have easy access to all of the FiiO E7 controls. It works rather well. And no, I don't use the FiiO display; hence why it's covered by the Zo via a velcro strap. 



*


----------



## weechuen

from what I can tell from reading your review, it seems that the ZO only boost the bass, while others remain relatively the same?


----------



## alphaphoenix

I suggest rereading the review thoroughly.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





inks said:


> will v2 have digital or analogue volume controls?


 


  ZO v2 _will_ sport a digital volume control, which just like the contour profiles, will have 32 adjustment settings.
   
  While playing around with the v2 prototype, I came across an added benefit to having the VC integrated even if your just using headphone out... Whenever I use my iPhone (w/ or w/o ZO), I've always had trouble finding that 'perfect' volume level. At one setting it's too soft, and the next level up is just on the verge of being uncomfortably loud. I know that after a few minutes of listening, I'll desensitize my ears enough so it's not a problem. But, as someone who highly values their ability to hear well (and wants to keep it that way for as long as possible), I know that the longer you listen at higher levels, the greater the chance for hearing problems later on in life. But now with the integrated VC, I can "fine tune" the playback volume to a sufficient level, without it being uncomfortable. Plus, after I've been listening for a long time, and I get the urge to increase the volume, I don't have to go through the "uncomfortable" stage all over again! So I guess you could say it's _almost_ like having the precision adjustability of an analog control, but with the added benefits of digital...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Have you tried comparing maximizing volume on ZO and lowering the source volume and vice versa to see if it will sound different? If gone by the book the usual recommendation to maintain as good quality as possible would be to keep the source at max but I have a feeling it might result in too high volume on ZO even if it has volume control on it. What volume level would V1 or V2 without volume control correspond to?
   
  Or since you talk about contour levels regarding volume, will this simply adjust how much "forward" the whole frequency range is brought?  If so I'd like this very much. 
   
  See what I mean is on this page http://www.digizoid.com/media/ you see graphs of how much of a boost ZO will add to the whole frequency range, is the volume you control how high this whole curve is boosted in 32 different levels while on v1 it's locked to a certain level? I won't ask anymore but I'd appriciate to know this.  It's an important question because it would answer the question of how you should adjust the volumes on the different devices for the best result. If this was the case how it worked then it _depends._


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> ZO v2 _will_ sport a digital volume control, which just like the contour profiles, will have 32 adjustment settings.
> 
> While playing around with the v2 prototype, I came across an added benefit to having the VC integrated even if your just using headphone out... Whenever I use my iPhone (w/ or w/o ZO), I've always had trouble finding that 'perfect' volume level. At one setting it's too soft, and the next level up is just on the verge of being uncomfortably loud. I know that after a few minutes of listening, I'll desensitize my ears enough so it's not a problem. But, as someone who highly values their ability to hear well (and wants to keep it that way for as long as possible), I know that the longer you listen at higher levels, the greater the chance for hearing problems later on in life. But now with the integrated VC, I can "fine tune" the playback volume to a sufficient level, without it being uncomfortable. Plus, after I've been listening for a long time, and I get the urge to increase the volume, I don't have to go through the "uncomfortable" stage all over again! So I guess you could say it's _almost_ like having the precision adjustability of an analog control, but with the added benefits of digital...


 


  This is awesome news.  I feel the same way about the iphone volume buttons: too much jump between them.  I've always felt the zo v1 was the best head-fi money I've ever spent.  Sounds like it's going to be bested with v2.


----------



## Br777

now... if you wanna take this thing over the edge, give it a good multiband equalizer with savable presets!!!
   
  here's the logic.
   
  for those of us who like to eq the imbalances out of our heaphones, rockbox offers an excellent equlizer.. though it could use a few more available adjustment bands.  ... however, the zo, with its awesome technology that allows it to greatly enhance the bass and soon the treble makes it unique. clearly no amount of EQ can mimic it
   
  if you COMBINED this technology with being able to fine tune the imbalances of a headphone all within the ZO, it would be UNSTOPPABLE!  This way you could save eq presets in the ZO, and no longer be dependant on your player's often crappy equalizer.  Of course this would also allow you to use the same eq presets across multiple daps..This would be ESPECIALLY handy when using an ipod since the ipod eq sucks, and the apps that offer better eq's are well.. not perfect...
   
  just a suggestion.. maybe v3?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I've suggested the same and would highly want such feature, manual EQing of some kind. For me though I'd rather have at least 10-band or a parametric EQ which is difficult to implement into a small device but the treble and bass knobs which are supposed to be in v3 could work as frequency selection and increase/decrease buttons as well but then it'll also need a display. (Ofc this is just brainstorming for you DigiZoid team if anything you find doable or run out of options ). 
   
  If such were to be implemented they would have to offer at least 2 different products though as every1 doesn't want/need EQ capabilities and might just want the basic functionality of ZO and wouldn't be willing to pay extra for something they wouldn't need. I'm ready to pay that extra for a more advanced product with a display and some basic features (like for example EQing) though as hardware EQing is usually a lot better working than software EQing (going past "zero"-level won't result in clipping, just louder output volume)
   
  As much as I'd like to see such already in v3 it probably wouldn't make sense to go for such drastic changes so fast from a business standpoint for such a new company (though I don't have any figures to look at), it would be better for now to focus on v2 and v3 as the current prototypes are designed and focus everything on these and build up better reputation, hopefully even more sales and then when there's more resources see what can be done after v3 and maybe offer more than 1 product at the same time. This is just my 0.20 so take it as you want.


----------



## dfkt

You can't really make a portable parametric EQ without a screen and lots of buttons (or a touch screen). That would be a whole different philosophy than the minimalist ZO that does one thing (well), with one button. Roughly speaking the v2 might do two things (bass and volume), and the v3 might do three things (bass, treble, and volume). But a full-fledged parametric EQ sure would be something very different - also, you can't do with an EQ what you can do with the ZO's special sauce, and vice versa of course.
   
  I'd just use a rockboxed player paired with a ZO.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> I'd just use a rockboxed player paired with a ZO.


 
   
  I don't even use a portable player, just wouldn't wanna be limited to soundcards as my source, would rather have the EQ built in ZO as the DO-IT-ALL-SOUND-SHAPER device.  Also it would work with a parametric device as long as there's a display which I also said would be a requirement (I'm just brainstorming for future past ZO v3 what I'd like to see products ). One of the knobs can scroll the frequency range (on the curve) and one of the other knobs for decrease/increase the volume of that frequency which would work as a peak filter, no need for specific filter types etc. Parametric EQs are much more accurate/tweakable in my experience but yea I've been quite fine with my 10-band EQ for my soundcards, only one of my headphones had an annoying peak at around 650~750Hz or so which I couldn't nicely filter out as the closest bands are at 500Hz and 1kHz. However at anything less than 10-bands I wouldn't possibly even want to pay extra for it, possibly for a 7-band but not a 5-band EQ for example, that just isn't usually enough to get a good result.
   
  I have concidered picking up a high quality hardware EQ though from for example the german brand Behringer.


----------



## dfkt

In that case, I would suggest a Massenburg GML9500. 
   
  (But yeah, an Ultracurve should do just fine for a stationary setup.)


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





dfkt said:


> In that case, I would suggest a Massenburg GML9500.
> 
> (But yeah, an Ultracurve should do just fine for a stationary setup.)


 

 LOL, not quite the budget I was thinking of but I'm more a fan of this interface anyway, seems like a much more bang-for-the-buck alternative http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DEQ2496.aspx *ME WANT*


----------



## dfkt

Yeah, that Ultracurve is fine. FWIW, the audio engineer that developed the Phonak PFE has the same one in his lab setup.


----------



## kessomatt

Quick question.  I am using an android device(evo3d) and with gingerbread you can use the new equalizer apps.  I am using one called "equalizer" by smart android apps.  Is anyone using this app also?  I want to try out the zo with this combination. One of the options in the app is "virtualizer" and wondering if anyone uses this option turned on with the zo.  How does it sound?
   
  Also, if anyone can explain what exactly "virtualizer" does to the sound exactly please do.


----------



## Jables280

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Quick question.  I am using an android device(evo3d) and with gingerbread you can use the new equalizer apps.  I am using one called "equalizer" by smart android apps.  Is anyone using this app also?  I want to try out the zo with this combination. One of the options in the app is "virtualizer" and wondering if anyone uses this option turned on with the zo.  How does it sound?
> 
> Also, if anyone can explain what exactly "virtualizer" does to the sound exactly please do.


 

 Thanks for the heads up on this app! Been waiting for something like this for a while!
   
  I'm checking it out now with the ZO on my HTC Glacier running Gingerbread. Hmm, it's an interesting effect, very hard to describe. It is working seamlessly with the ZO though. The ZO's bass enhancement is way better than any of the bass boost or eq effects as far as the low end is concerned. The amplification added by the ZO also makes it sound better all round than with just the phone itself, much more effortless and dynamic as well as the potential to get louder. The virtualizer seems to up the output a bit just by turning it on, even at 0% effect, interesting... So far I'm liking it with eq flat, virtualizer at 30%, and ZO at 2-3 clicks into bass boost (I've only listened to electronic music so far). I'll venture into other genre's soon, diggin' the British club tunes to much to stop just yet...


----------



## kessomatt

No problem.  I really want to know exactly what it is doing.  All I know is that it makes it sound better and louder.  It does do something else to the sound but its hard to nail it down.  I usually leave it at 0%, and I dont like the bass booster much since it lowers the sound overall.  I looked at another eq app for android and it had an option called "VR" that did the same as virtualizer. Whatever it is Google didnt tout much with the realase of gingerbread as I cant find any real documentation on it. 
   
  Thanks for testing it out, I just bought a Zo from the forum. 

  
  Quote: 





jables280 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this app! Been waiting for something like this for a while!
> 
> I'm checking it out now with the ZO on my HTC Glacier running Gingerbread. Hmm, it's an interesting effect, very hard to describe. It is working seamlessly with the ZO though. The ZO's bass enhancement is way better than any of the bass boost or eq effects as far as the low end is concerned. The amplification added by the ZO also makes it sound better all round than with just the phone itself, much more effortless and dynamic as well as the potential to get louder. The virtualizer seems to up the output a bit just by turning it on, even at 0% effect, interesting... So far I'm liking it with eq flat, virtualizer at 30%, and ZO at 2-3 clicks into bass boost (I've only listened to electronic music so far). I'll venture into other genre's soon, diggin' the British club tunes to much to stop just yet...


----------



## Inks

mizmoxie said:


> ZO v2 _will_ sport a digital volume control, which just like the contour profiles, will have 32 adjustment settings.
> 
> While playing around with the v2 prototype, I came across an added benefit to having the VC integrated even if your just using headphone out... Whenever I use my iPhone (w/ or w/o ZO), I've always had trouble finding that 'perfect' volume level. At one setting it's too soft, and the next level up is just on the verge of being uncomfortably loud. I know that after a few minutes of listening, I'll desensitize my ears enough so it's not a problem. But, as someone who highly values their ability to hear well (and wants to keep it that way for as long as possible), I know that the longer you listen at higher levels, the greater the chance for hearing problems later on in life. But now with the integrated VC, I can "fine tune" the playback volume to a sufficient level, without it being uncomfortable. Plus, after I've been listening for a long time, and I get the urge to increase the volume, I don't have to go through the "uncomfortable" stage all over again! So I guess you could say it's _almost_ like having the precision adjustability of an analog control, but with the added benefits of digital...


 
  Very nice, that's the best way to handle volume steps imo. It's one of the reasons I have only looked at those few amps with digital controls as I want to be able to use an amp at low volume levels without an imbalance. Problem is, sometimes steps are too big when done digitally but luckily that isn't the case here. Looking forward to V2.


----------



## shady slim

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> (...)
> 
> *At this point though, we are targeting a ZO v2 launch sometime in September. *
> 
> (...)


 

 I`ll keep my fingers crossed for September (I remember at first it was going to be August, then early September and now it is sometime in September 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) because in October I will be visiting the US and it is gonna be a chance for me to buy one without paying customs duties (already have a pre-order from a friend to buy one for him too so I count on a quantity discount too) 
  Please - bear this in mind!


----------



## au5t3n5

I don't know how exactly I stumbled across this gem online the other day but I haven't been so tempted to purchase something on impulse after reading only a few reviews in a long time. The only thing that has stopped my from actually buying the thing is that the v2 is coming out so soon, so it probably would be a better idea to just wait for that. Definitely buying that when it comes out.
   
  On another note, my perception of this device if a little hazy. Will someone clear this up for me? From what I gather, the Zo duals as a sound enhancing subwoofer (without wrecking other freqs) in addition to being an amp. But I saw someone's set up with both the Zo and an amp. Granted the Zo is at the sub $100 price point, it isn't going to be a direct competitor to the higher end portable amps, such as the pico, etc. So if you use a higher end amp, and want to use the zo, do you, can you, and should you use both? And if so, where do you put what? Source is first, and then the Zo or amp? Or does the order of the last two even matter? I saw a picture of a clip->Zo->e7. 
   
  This is an extremely intriguing product, that I would love to try, and at its price point I'm not entirely sure if there is a substantial reason to NOT try it. Just wondering if it will benefit my personal set up by adding it into (iPod classic -> LOD -> Digizoid ZO -> iBasso D4(w/topkit) -> Westone 4) or replace the D4 with the Zo all together.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> I don't know how exactly I stumbled across this gem online the other day but I haven't been so tempted to purchase something on impulse after reading only a few reviews in a long time. The only thing that has stopped my from actually buying the thing is that the v2 is coming out so soon, so it probably would be a better idea to just wait for that. Definitely buying that when it comes out.
> 
> On another note, my perception of this device if a little hazy. Will someone clear this up for me? From what I gather, the Zo duals as a sound enhancing subwoofer (without wrecking other freqs) in addition to being an amp. But I saw someone's set up with both the Zo and an amp. Granted the Zo is at the sub $100 price point, it isn't going to be a direct competitor to the higher end portable amps, such as the pico, etc. So if you use a higher end amp, and want to use the zo, do you, can you, and should you use both? And if so, where do you put what? Source is first, and then the Zo or amp? Or does the order of the last two even matter? I saw a picture of a clip->Zo->e7.
> 
> This is an extremely intriguing product, that I would love to try, and at its price point I'm not entirely sure if there is a substantial reason to NOT try it. Just wondering if it will benefit my personal set up by adding it into (iPod classic -> LOD -> Digizoid ZO -> iBasso D4(w/topkit) -> Westone 4) or replace the D4 with the Zo all together.


 

 You can use it before your D4 or without the D4 all together for ultra portable.  I believe it is not recommended using it after another amp as the input may be too much for it and can cause damage.
   
  The W4 really responds well to the zo.  You'll get a lot more sub bass quantity and bass texture.  You won't be disappointed in that pairing.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> You can use it before your D4 or without the D4 all together for ultra portable.  I believe it is not recommended using it after another amp as the input may be too much for it and can cause damage.
> 
> The W4 really responds well to the zo.  You'll get a lot more sub bass quantity and bass texture.  You won't be disappointed in that pairing.


 
   
  Thanks, I was unaware that that much input might damage it, but it makes sense now that you bring it up. Oh hindsight bias...
   
  I guess I am sold on a v2 now. Do you suspect adding the D4 would even make a noticeable difference?
   
  Edit: now that i think about it, it should be ok to use an lod and then headphone amp because that would take the place of the ipod headphone amp and then redirect that to the zo...


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Thanks, I was unaware that that much input might damage it, but it makes sense now that you bring it up. Oh hindsight bias...
> 
> I guess I am sold on a v2 now. Do you suspect adding the D4 would even make a noticeable difference?


 


  I haven't used a D4, so I can't really say sound wise but from a driving stand point the D4 wouldn't be necessary to use along with the zo on the 840 and W4 you have.  After many months of experience with the zo, I can say it is a pretty transparent amp and easily double the volume over HO's.  Perhaps others can chime in on this combination.


----------



## ANDEROAN

I set mine up, I-Pod 7th gen classic>an all silver lod>GS Voyager>the included mini to mini>Zo>EX600's, I don't know if its the right way, but the sound coming out of the 600's is utterly fantastic!! and before I worked in the ZO, I was almost going to give up on the 600's harsh mids and sibilance issue, coming from the 262's its quit a difference, from creamy smooth mids>sibilance and harsh mids was a little too much too bear? not after I threw in the ZO though!! that thing makes all the difference, I'm lovin the holy crapZO out of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## au5t3n5

Anyway there might be an option to upgrade a v1 to a v2? Really would love to try this, but waiting is killing me!!!


----------



## F900EX

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Anyway there might be an option to upgrade a v1 to a v2? Really would love to try this, but waiting is killing me!!!


 


  Yes sell the v1 you have to me for $10 and before you know it you will have the upgraded v2


----------



## shotgunshane

I was just thinking that if the input for the zo stays on top, you will have to turn it upside down to use it with a LOD and any Apple device.  Is it too late/impossible to ask for an input at the bottom of the zo?  Not a deal breaker but make it easier to use in said set up.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I was just thinking that if the input for the zo stays on top, you will have to turn it upside down to use it with a LOD and any Apple device.  Is it too late/impossible to ask for an input at the bottom of the zo?  Not a deal breaker but make it easier to use in said set up.


 


  Unfortunately, a change like this would require us to redesign the enclosure. With how close we are to launch (as well as the cost involved), we wouldn't be able to do this for v2. However, we will take this into consideration for v3!


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> I was just thinking that if the input for the zo stays on top, you will have to turn it upside down to use it with a LOD and any Apple device.  Is it too late/impossible to ask for an input at the bottom of the zo?  *Not a deal breaker but make it easier to use in said set up.*


 
   
  I had nearly forgotten about this. While I got used to it, I second the above suggestion. Hopefully, V3 it is.


----------



## HesterDW

Hey, just ordered a ZO. I have a question though. Since the v1 ZO doesn't have a volume attenuator and the LOD bypasses the Ipod amp how will this affect volume? If I use a LOD with the ZO will I need an amp somewhere in there?


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Hey, just ordered a ZO. I have a question though. Since the v1 ZO doesn't have a volume attenuator and the LOD bypasses the Ipod amp how will this affect volume? If I use a LOD with the ZO will I need an amp somewhere in there?


 


  You need to use a 3.5 from the ipod to the zo unless you plan on using the LOD to blow your ear drums out. I think if you use an LOD and then a headphone amp to use instead of the ipod headphone amp, and control the volume through that before the zo, you should be ok. Because in the set up:
   
  ipod -> lod -> amp -> zo
   
  it is just like
   
  ipod ->3.5->zo 
   
  with your amp just replacing the ipods internal amp.
   
  If you are looking for a volume button, just hold off till September, when v2 comes out.


----------



## HesterDW

Gotcha, too bad I already ordered a v1. Thanks for the help though, that clears things up.


----------



## gaspir324

Any word on pricing? I can get one for 60€ but since I have the same problem with the volume control I would really really like to have the V2, but if it costs considerably more than 100$ I'll have to settle for the V1.


----------



## Br777

I wouldnt be surprised if they make it the same price as v1


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





br777 said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if they make it the same price as v1


 
   
  Probably. But word on the street is there will be some discounted pricing for Head-Fiers. Don't know how much though.


----------



## ANDEROAN

hey ?
   
  will the problem with the ZO's battery running out and then NOT being able to bypass the ZO so it lets the sound pass thru it, like it does when you SHUT it offf, be fixed in the v2?
   
   
  if the ZO's battery runs out, it cuts the sound off? and then I'm not able to get it to pass thru the ZO? like when I shut it off and then the ZO will let the sound pass thru it then, but not if I let the battery run completley out? I then have to replug my IEM's into the amp? no biggie just a little inconvienent!
   
  anyone else have this issue?
   
  thanks!


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Any word on pricing? I can get one for 60€ but since I have the same problem with the volume control I would really really like to have the V2, but if it costs considerably more than 100$ I'll have to settle for the V1.


 

 MizMoxie said somewhere in this thread (IIRC) that the v2 price will be under $100.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Won't having 2 different versions, one with volume control and one without increase manufacturing costs (granted just tiny bit but still), I think only offering a version with volume control would be fine. Regarding price I also remember something like that, probably the initial target was $99 but if it's been changed due to volume control and a new microprocessor added that remains to be seen.


----------



## HesterDW

Just got this in the mail today. Its like a E7 on level 5 bass boost and powers my headphones way better. But Im keeping the E7 for the DAC.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Just got this in the mail today. Its like a E7 on level 5 bass boost and powers my headphones way better. But Im keeping the E7 for the DAC.


 

 Yea be sure to adjust the bass contour level appropriately, the initial setting is something like at the middle isn't it which is usually ridiculously strong bass boost already.


----------



## HesterDW

Yes, that was with the contour level on green too haha.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Yes, that was with the contour level on green too haha.


 

 Umm, on the lowest green level it should actually be slightly less bassy than not using ZO but with one notch above lowest level it should give a "slight" boost though.


----------



## HesterDW

Its not on the lowest level. Its still in green but its on the level just before it changes from green. I think thats enough for my 580s.


----------



## HesterDW

This was worth every penny.


----------



## shotgunshane

hesterdw said:


> This was worth every penny.




Best head-fi money spent.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Best head-fi money spent.


 
   
  Ditto.


----------



## MizMoxie

So, I just got to listen to the finalized prototype of V2, and OMG!!! I was bustin' a move in the middle of our office! I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> So, I just got to listen to the finalized prototype of V2, and OMG!!! I was bustin' a move in the middle of our office! I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


----------



## Jables280

i2ehan said:


> Ditto.




Agreed, stoked for V2 as well!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> So, I just got to listen to the finalized prototype of V2, and OMG!!! I was bustin' a move in the middle of our office! I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


 

 Was this with volume control or without that you've tried? Or maybe you've changed plans to release only one version? I remember you were telling about how unsmooth your portable device would let adjust the volume so I assume it's with volume control. I can't wait to hear it for myself.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Was this with volume control or without that you've tried? Or maybe you've changed plans to release only one version? I remember you were telling about how unsmooth your portable device would let adjust the volume so I assume it's with volume control. I can't wait to hear it for myself.


 
   
  This was with the volume control. 
   
  By the way... we will be making a formal announcement as to pricing and finalized features sometime after the middle of the month...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *MizMoxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was with the volume control.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the reply, will look forward to it.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> This was with the volume control.
> 
> By the way... we will be making a formal announcement as to pricing and finalized features sometime after the middle of the month...


 

 Excellent news.  Not only do you guys put out a quality product at a very fair price but you move pretty quickly on your production dates.  Very impressive.


----------



## i2ehan

Just tried the Zo paired with my newly arrived RE262, and while the Zo doesn't pair as well as it does with my EX1000 (for instance, at the max setting, the Zo seems a bit overkill with the 262, while easily tolerable even at max with the EX1000, without appreciable loss of detail/clarity), it's definitely a good match. *More to come on that in due time*.


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> So, I just got to listen to the finalized prototype of V2, and OMG!!! I was bustin' a move in the middle of our office! I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


 


  What phones were you using with them?


----------



## dfkt

I thought the v2 was supposed to sound the same as the v1, just with more evenly weighted processing steps?


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> hey ?,
> 
> if the ZO's battery runs out, it cuts the sound off? and then I'm not able to get it to pass thru the ZO? like when I shut it off and then the ZO will let the sound pass thru it then, but not if I let the battery run completley out and the ZO shuts off? I then have to replug my IEM's into the amp? no biggie just a little inconvienent!
> 
> ...


 


 bump,
   
  any one else have this problem happen?


----------



## RASeymour

Yes, it happened to me as well.  Battery ran out, no pass through.  Not a big deal as I just directly hooked up the earbuds.
   
  It seems like volume control is a given in V.2 (although adjusting volume on just the Clip has worked for me).  What about battery life?  I think the LED display is cool to show the various levels, but after playing around with it initially, I never looked at it again.  I think somewhere back in this thread Mizmoxie said this was the major cause of battery drain.


----------



## ANDEROAN

hey RASeymour,
   
  so it happens with every ZO? hopefully they get to fixing it with one of the newer versions?
   
  but no biggie like you say,
   
  and yea he did talk about the leds sucking down the juice! I'm half way tempted to see if they could be disabled? I tried to see if there was a way that shows how to go about taking it apart, couldn't find any example? probably not a good idea though? and yea your right, its a simple fix, just plug right into the source until after little baby powerhouse ZO takes a power nap, and then back to jamming again!!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I use mine with my desktop comp only so I got it plugged to the wall socket with an USB power adapter, great for the lazy asses like me that don't want to thinker about recharging/run out of battery and USB interface would give me horrible static which this doesn't. I see most people use it whit their portable devices which doesn't suprise me as this thread is in the portable amps section, any1 else using it with a more "stationary" device though?


----------



## HesterDW

I get horrible static using it with my E9 for some reason.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

E9? Why would you want to double amp for starters?


----------



## HesterDW

Partly because I wanted the DSP of the ZO and the power of the E9. And partly because I wanted to see what would happen.
   
  I was also seeing how it would sound if I replaced my E7 with my ZO. Comparing the bass boost features.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> E9? Why would you want to double amp for starters?


 
   
  From what I understand, if you want to use an LOD, it would make sense to use an better amp to replace the ipod's internal one. Because that is essentially what you are doing right? Redirecting the line out audio into an amp that you can control, just one that is different (and better) than that of the iPod. V1 also does not have a volume bar either...
   
  I think another member here has favorable reviews regarding ipod->lod->amp->zo as opposed to ipod->3.5->zo. But yes, the Zo can hold its own as its own amp.
   
  On the DigiZoid web page, there is some info regarding too much input using an LOD, but if you use an amp and put it on a low output volume, I can't see what the damage could be...Maybe it is all a preference thing?


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> E9? Why would you want to double amp for starters?


 

 I'm not sure abou it being dbl. amping? but if it is I'm all for it, I'm running a portable rig, I-Pod classic 7th gen>lod>Voyager>mini to mini>ZO>EX600's! and the sound that its giving out is beatiful, full bodied, nice airy soundstage, I can't hardly takem off?
   
  but if that's what dbl. amping will do, well then triple and quad amping here I come, lol, but from what the ZO does, if dbl, amping will ruin the sound, then the ZO must certainly be a Hybrid, with how it effects the over all sound signiture? it puts a polish to it that is heavenly, helped save me from returning the 600's because of the harshness from the mids and all the sibilance issues, brought into a really nice sweet spot? and if thats dbl. amping, then for some magical reason it really works! where in, it really shouldn't?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well did you at least put ZO BEFORE E9 in the chain, I don't think ZO handles too strong input.


----------



## au5t3n5

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Well did you at least put ZO BEFORE E9 in the chain, I don't think ZO handles too strong input.


 


  but isnt the whole point of using an LOD is to use the E9 as the amp and then the ZO? if hes not using an LOD, the E9 probably might have a negligible effect...


----------



## illquid

I tried running the ZO from a ipod touch and a ibasso T3D and it sounded poor, so I definitely prefer straight into ZO from my ipod. I also found it did improved sound much more through headphones than my SM3s and other IEMs, or perhaps I just like the sound sig of my SM3s as is, the bass is already very deep and punchy when the song demands it.
   
  It's also probably too late to suggest design recs as the prototype is already done, but I also think the LED light, whilst very nice aesthetically, is a bit of a waste. I'd much prefer some numbers or a bar to tell me where I'm at in the range. Too often after when I've been adjusting/playing for a particular song without consciously remembering where I am, I have to reset to 0 and count the clicks so that I know I'm in my preferred "default" postion for standard listening. I'd imagine someone who likes a more contoured sound would find it even more annoying to click more times to get back to their preferred place.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Well did you at least put ZO BEFORE E9 in the chain, I don't think ZO handles too strong input.


 
  Yes I used it in replacement of my E7. It went ZO > E9 > D2000 instead of E7 > E9 > D2000.


----------



## i2ehan

I was wondering if those of us with the Zo would kindly be willing to take some time out and share with the rest of the community which earphones they've heard and found synergize well with the Zo, and those that don't synergize quite so well. For instance...
   
*Great synergy:* can comfortably go as high as the max setting without appreciable loss in SQ

 Sony EX1000
 HiFiMan RE262
   
*Mediocre synergy:* the Zo works best on low gain settings, else there is appreciable loss of SQ

 Westone 4
 Atrio M5 (mg7)
   
*Not so great synergy:* overkill, plain and simple

 JVC FX700
 Miles Davis Tribute
   
  These choices are based only on my own impressions and personal opinion, based upon the in-ears I own, and have personally heard through the Zo. Nonetheless, I wish to hear the opinion of others to see whether or not there is a common trend. I've also found myself wanting to revisit a few earphones, which I personally feel could potantially benefit from the Zo, and may appeal to me all the more. Personally, I would find it very useful if even a few of us are able to report how well (or not so well) the Zo synergizes with their particular earphone of interest.


----------



## shotgunshane

I think with the right tips you can use the W4 on max, or close to max, as well.  I also think the synergy is very good with the FX700 but you just can't use very many steps.  My point being I prefer using the zo with the FX700's at 1 or 2 steps b/c I think it tightens the bass response and adds just a touch more sub bass to even out with the mid bass.  I think of bad synergy meaning you can't use it at all.
   
  I would add the GR07 to your great synergy category.  You can use it at the max if desired.  Most importantly it improves the GR07's dynamics, allowing me to listen at lower volumes than I can without it.
   
  I would add the Panasonic HJE900's to the low/bad synergy category.  They didn't seem to respond well to it and for the most part, I didn't care for the Panasonic's bass anyway.


----------



## treal512

The highs could get a bit shrill, but sometimes I miss my CK10s. I wonder how they would sound with the ZO?
   
  Maybe someone will be able to give some impressions down the road (v2)


----------



## i2ehan

Thanks shotgunshane! Ive found that with the W4 and FX700, it varied from track to track, and so I based my findings on wherever the larger percentage of synergy fell with most tracks.

@treal512: I've been wondering the exact same, but the CK10 isn't easy to come by, and if I am to purchase it new, I'm almost positive it'd be only to conduct a brief listen, and then suffer the resale losses. I'm just as curious to receive feedback regarding the Zo and CK100.


----------



## HesterDW

*Great synergy*

 Denon AH-D2000
         - No distortion at highest contour level/highest volume

 Ultrasone HFI-580
         - Increased slam in bass, as well as added body
         - Sub-bass extends much lower
         - Increase in soundstage
         - Distortion at high volume (Ipod volume pot past 90%)
   
*Fiio E7 Comparison*
  - After some A/B testing I've decided the Fiio E7 on bass boost 3 is somewhere in between the ZO's second and third level, closer to the second. What I like about the ZO is that it boosts mids/mid bass. The E7 only boosts bass.
   
  The Denon AH-D2000 improved, but I could tell it wouldn't reach it's full potential with the ZO. The Ultrasone HFI-580 improved greatly. Bass is on par with the D2000 unless you turn it up too high, then the Ultrasones distort. But you shouldn't need them that loud anyway.
   
  Anyone with a Fiio E7 want to share?


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Thanks shotgunshane! Ive found that with the W4 and FX700, it varied from track to track, and so I based my findings on wherever the larger percentage of synergy fell with most tracks.
> 
> @treal512: I've been wondering the exact same, but the CK10 isn't easy to come by, and if I am to purchase it new, I'm almost positive it'd be only to conduct a brief listen, and then suffer the resale losses. I'm just as curious to receive feedback regarding the Zo and CK100.


 
   
  I havn't read all of your Top Tier Showdown, i2ehan, but I did notice you were able to audition and review the CK10s.
   
  Any chance of trying the same ones again with the ZO?


----------



## burtomr

Anyone tried their ZO with Sennheiser IE 7 or 8's?
   
  Curious for some opinions...


----------



## i2ehan

If a reasonable offer comes my way, then I most certainly will my friend.


----------



## i2ehan

Thought I'd share a track where even at the max setting, the Zo lives up to its name.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I don't even DARE trying max levels on my headphones but shouldn't be any suprise as I'm using a XB500 headphone, already at middle somewhere which is probably the highest I've tried it's like the headphone starts dancing on my ears and tickles my ears as the bass pressure tries to escape between the pads and the ear. 
   
  Also I get the chills when reading people tried going up to like 90% volume and see if it would distort, if I did that, I'd probably hear the headphones from downstairs in the furthest room apart when left playing in my room, the XB500 is that efficient headphones so have to use around 10~12% volume for normal listening with a computer soundcard. Already at say 25% it would be crazy loud so I wouldn't say no to that volume control that's supposed to be in v2. 
   
  BTW nice track and quality for a youtube upload, me likey!  Oh it's an album released for free, this person really got talent btw, immediatly grabbed that album without hesitating.


----------



## mp3gamefreak

I lurked around and read this entire thread and have been really excited about the Digizoid Zo for quite awhile but when I searched around it's all sold out. So does anyone have an idea where I can go buy one? Also I have another question. I have a Sansa Clip+ RB and the genres I listen mainly to is Vocaloids so I was wondering how do the Digizoid Zo pair up with these two? And thank for your time to read this post.


----------



## ANDEROAN

yea check my sales thread, in the amps for sale section?


----------



## i2ehan

Update to my list below, shown in bold red:
   
*Great synergy:* can comfortably go as high as the max setting without appreciable loss in SQ

 Sony EX1000
 HiFiMan RE262
 *HiFiMan RE272*
 *SM3 V2*
   
*Mediocre synergy:* the Zo works best on low gain settings, else there is appreciable loss of SQ

 Westone 4
 Atrio M5 (mg7)
   
*Not so great synergy:* overkill, plain and simple

 JVC FX700
 Miles Davis Tribute


----------



## shotgunshane

I probably would have put the SM3 v1 in the not so great category for me.  More so than any phone they really didn't benefit that much from amping or bass contouring.  To me they were best straight from HO.
   
  Have you posted your RE272 impressions somewhere?  Link please.
   
  Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Update to my list below, shown in bold red:
> 
> *Great synergy:* can comfortably go as high as the max setting without appreciable loss in SQ
> 
> ...


----------



## i2ehan

Not yet my friend. I'm testing them as we speak, against the SM3 and 262. However, I'm finding that they really are a beast of their own, and what the 262 is to mids, the 272 is to treble extention. Simply stunning!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> What phones were you using with them?


 

 I was just using a pair of old skool Altec Lansing computer speakers that we have laying around! Btw though, we are looking to source some other headphones/iems to try v2 with. You guys have any ideas/suggestions? Would like your input...


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Have you posted your RE272 impressions somewhere?  Link please.


 
   
  As per your request, *link can be found here*.


----------



## MizMoxie

Btw everyone, we're now official Head-fi sponsors! So make sure to check out the sponsored threads for updates, etc from us re ZO v2!


----------



## i2ehan

Glad to hear it!


----------



## shotgunshane

Excellent, I'll be sure to subscribe.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Congrats, I'm sure good things will come out of this. 
   
  As for headphones to try... ATH-M50 is one good well respected popular headphone. It doesn't have particularly great soundstage but great for the price otherwise and ZO does seem to offer a bit improvement in that department, at least with my headphones it did. Instead of using Sennheiser HD280 which seemed to be your current reference as "studio monitor" test specimen.
   
  You're looking for popular headphones or suggestions for "great sounding" headphones though? Popularity wise you already did the right thing by testing with for example Skullcandy headphones as unfortunately those are very popular among the youth which are your perhaps biggest customer target. I would also add some Sony into the mix. Sony is a brand that has always had customers and great availability, don't know what model exactly to recommend to test but yea some from Sony.


----------



## gaspir324

XB1000 and Senn's 650. I'm getting the XBs soon so I'd like to hear it with ZO v2 so I can know how good they will be before buying it (the ZO).


----------



## phrosty

Looking forward to the ZO v2.  Lack of availability on v1 must mean v2 is getting close


----------



## joeq70

I will soon have a Zo (v1) in my hands. I'll be testing it out with my new Beyedynamic DT880 250ohm and my trusty jogging phones, the Sennheiser PMX100. Full impressions will soon follow!


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> So, I just got to listen to the finalized prototype of V2, and OMG!!! I was bustin' a move in the middle of our office! I can't wait for you guys to hear it!


 


  So will you discontinue the V2? or will you still produce both of them?


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





lee730 said:


> So will you discontinue the V2? or will you still produce both of them?


 
   
  Correction: discontinue the *V1*.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Correction: discontinue the *V1*.


 

 Yes, v2 will replace v1, so v1 will be discontinued


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Yes, v2 will replace v1, so v1 will be discontinued


 


  I kinda figured, someone had mentioned the prices going up due to both models being made. I figured why name it version 2 then if you gonna keep the same model? lol. That was at least the case with my sansa e280 v2 (same sound quality as the fuze and clip). The v1 e280 sounded like crap.


----------



## ChrisSC

does anyone know if the ZO will play nice with a GSM iphone4 not in airplane mode?
   
  I use my iphone to listen to internet radio and want to buy this "sub-amp," but am a little scared that it might conduct too much radio frequency interference.


----------



## shotgunshane

It works great with the iPhone 4.  I was just using it when a call came in and I didn't get any gsm interference.


----------



## estreeter

Wake me when September finally rolls around. Budgetary constraints will probably make the V2 my only audio purchase between now and January 2012. C'est La Vie.


----------



## rolz

planning to buy the v2 when the 13th month pay comes in, normally around last week of november. i'm sure ZO v2's will be roaming the earth by then.


----------



## F900EX

Soon as you can buy them, it will be bought to try out and look forward to it


----------



## Br777

ya know what would be really cool - if digizoid made a box, that was not an amp, but only utilized their "subwoofer" tech.  this way you could get all the benefits of awesome bass, while still using your high end portable gear.. how cool would that be.. sr71B, lcd2, and some added sub-bass a-la-ampless ZO.. i would buy one of those in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ya know what would be really cool - if digizoid made a box, that was not an amp, but only utilized their "subwoofer" tech.  this way you could get all the benefits of awesome bass, while still using your high end portable gear.. how cool would that be.. sr71B, lcd2, and some added sub-bass a-la-ampless ZO.. i would buy one of those in a heartbeat!!!!


 

  
  Well, as a matter of fact, with ZO v2, you will be able to do just that! You can use it as a sort of "pre-amp", which gives you the benefits of our technology, and the flexibility to couple it with a higher power output amp! And... it will still be powerful enough to use standalone for portable listening!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  btw... some of the perceived level increase you hear with ZO is not due to a boost in gain, but actually is a side effect of the technology!


----------



## ChrisSC

I'm getting really excited for the zo2 and hoping for an early September release as a parting gift from the summer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Running it between an iphone4 and some pretty decent IEMs, would the sound quality drop if I used it through the headphone jack instead of the LOD?
   
  I would think not, because the Zo is not really an amp and the iphone4 already has a good DAC
   
  Anybody?


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, with ZO v2, you will be able to do just that! You can use it as a sort of "pre-amp", which gives you the benefits of our technology, and the flexibility to couple it with a higher power output amp! And... it will still be powerful enough to use standalone for portable listening!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  awesome! so you wont get a double amp effect even if you start turning up the "bass boost" quite a bit?
   
  wow.. i'm excited for v2 all over again.. with all my rig changing i didnt think i'd have a use for one but now .. wwoooooooooooooohhh!!  i can only imagine the possibilities in my LCD-2, SR71B rig!  Heck I'll even try it with the JH3A.. why not!!!


----------



## shotgunshane

This is indeed great news.  V2 is really sounding like an impressive piece of equipment that can fit in many varied situations.
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, with ZO v2, you will be able to do just that! You can use it as a sort of "pre-amp", which gives you the benefits of our technology, and the flexibility to couple it with a higher power output amp! And... it will still be powerful enough to use standalone for portable listening!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  That's how V1 is used, since it doesn't have volume control.  Even though it is double amping, I do not find that it does anything negative to the sound.
  
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I'm getting really excited for the zo2 and hoping for an early September release as a parting gift from the summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea I've also found ZO v1 to work "better than usual" in double-amping cases like it would work in a different way than traditional amps. Oh and the physical bass impact felt with ZO and XB500 out of an Titanium HD soundcard is crazy, felt like I'd be listening to a huge speaker or smaller sub, the impact is insane even when using one step above the lowest setting which is my usual setting. I will see how it fares with an ASUS D2 soundcard next, I didn't feel like ST/STX was a good investment with ZO as I won't need the built-in amp.
   
  I wonder if the volume level set in v2 will have a big impact on the end result, if there's a difference between using ZO low volume or nearly full volume and lower volume on the source instead (like perhaps you get "more" of this ZO-effect with ZO's volume levels set higher?). Will try out this for myself when I get V2.


----------



## gaspir324

What kind of battery will the ZO v2 have? Is is built in or is it like in FiiO E11 so we could change it to lets say 2050mAh battery?


----------



## duaner

My E5 no longer works so I'm looking for something else. I really only used it in my car for the bass boost anyway but I want something to use with my headphones. The largest phones I have are M50Ses, so I don't really need any amplification. I can change the levels on the Cowon D2 but the iPod Touch is terrible and needs some help, especially if I use my E2Cs.
   
  Looking forward to when V2 comes out.


----------



## i2ehan

I'm curious to know, has anyone paired the Zo with the ER4P/ER4S?


----------



## estreeter

Friends, September is a little over a week away (yay !), although DigiZoid provide the usual 'dont hold me to it' disclaimer on the release date for the V2 on their Facebook page (boo).
   
  I can only assume that its reasonably close to production if they are ruminating over straight vs angled cables ....... guys, just send me the thing and I'll supply the cable


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> What kind of battery will the ZO v2 have? Is is built in or is it like in FiiO E11 so we could change it to lets say 2050mAh battery?


 
   
  It will have a 300mAh Li-Polymer battery. The circuit design in v2 has been optimized to increase overall efficiency, which in turn will at least double (if not more) v1's battery life (so from about 12hrs to 24hrs+).
   
  Honestly, sourcing a higher capacity battery that still fits inside the enclosure, and has the proper connector will probably be very difficult. So for your intent, I would have to say it's built-in... (but, if someone comes across something that works, please let us know, and we will let our users know as well!)


----------



## Br777

a built in battery that lasts 24 hours sounds pretty darn good to me. especially considering the small footprint of this thing... cant wait to try it!


----------



## treal512

I'm waiting on the v2 release before I pick a primary IEM and sell off the rest. Can't wait!


----------



## pinoyman

the v2 will be a lot better if it would come out in an aluminum enclosure.
   
  its kind of a cheap thing if its still made in plastic.
  hoping i don't break mine when i accidentally drop this one day.
   
  pls. digizoid, make it in an aluminum enclosure?...


----------



## burtomr

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> the v2 will be a lot better if it would come out in an aluminum enclosure.


 

 Aluminum is not a good thing for us anal types who hate scratches. Much better would be textured flexible coating that is durable. As in resistant to scratching, chipping, denting, etc. since it is a portable device afterall. 
   
  I really like the Silicon sheath/cover I bought for my Clip+. It is very good at protecting it from all external damage, especially scratches to it's glossy black case.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> the v2 will be a lot better if it would come out in an aluminum enclosure.
> 
> its kind of a cheap thing if its still made in plastic.
> hoping i don't break mine when i accidentally drop this one day.
> ...


 
   
  Sadly, we will not be able to change the enclosure material to aluminum for v2. There are a few reasons why. The mold needed to make the plastic parts is really expensive. Second, the time we have had to put in to the v2 circuitry revisions, along with whatever time it would take us to redesign, fabricate the new tooling, and set up manufacturing, would probably extend v2's launch date by a min of 2-3 months!!
   
  I understand that the plastic may convey a feeling of "cheapness", however we have taken many steps to increase the durability of the enclosure - both in structural design and material choice. I'm not sure if you saw the image of the ZO's internals I posted awhile back, but I will post another one just in case:
   

   
  Notice we have secured a shroud to the PCB itself. We did this to increase the crush resistance of the enclosure, and protect the internals from any possible damage. Also, we have chosen the highest-grade Lexan polycarbonate, which is used for many mobile phones, mp3 players, and other CE devices.
   
  What will change in ZO v2 though, is the type of coating used on the enclosure. We are trying to switch from the high-gloss to a soft-touch finish. I suspect that in doing so, it will make the product feel better secured around the edges, and therefore, less flimsy (not to mention won't fingerprint, scratch, chip, etc.).
   
  Even though we can't make the switch to aluminum yet, we will definitely look into it for future designs!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Great reply as always. ^^ For me the material doesn't matter so much as it's just sitting on my desktop for use with my comp so there's no risk for damage or scratches or anything but I can see the weak spots are the corners at the moment but since it's a portable amp the durability surely is an important factor to think about. At least it's good that you've reinforced it from the inside, you can probably step on the middle of it and it wouldn't break but if you stepped on a corner then it could probably break but why would your ZO be lying on the floor anyway! 
   
  Mine has probably dropped from the table to the floor once or twice (it usually sits near the edge of it) and there hasn't been any probs but I don't expect such a light device to have any issues falling from such a relatively small distance anyway.


----------



## pinoyman

thank you very much for answering me mr. mizmoxie.
   
  still, even if the v2 is not in aluminum, ill surely buy another zo...coz i really like it!


----------



## pinoyman

Quote: 





burtomr said:


> Aluminum is not a good thing for us anal types who hate scratches. Much better would be textured flexible coating that is durable. As in resistant to scratching, chipping, denting, etc. since it is a portable device afterall.
> 
> I really like the Silicon sheath/cover I bought for my Clip+. It is very good at protecting it from all external damage, especially scratches to it's glossy black case.


 

 i agree with you sir.
  maybe its better if we can find a silicon case for the zo v2.
  hehehe...just wishing.


----------



## MizMoxie

At some point in the future, we would like to have cases made for different players/phones that actually has the ZO's circuitry embedded in the case itself!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> At some point in the future, we would like to have cases made for different players/phones that actually has the ZO's circuitry embedded in the case itself!


 

 Yea this is a really good idea from a business point of view but I hope you always continue to sell the ZO as a standalone amp too (It's what I personally need).  Maybe even offering an USB DAC + AMP combo sometimes in future?


----------



## ath

I recently got the ER-4PT and it matches amazingly well with the ZO. It is a welcome change, as it shows the full dynamic range of the etys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I use the ZO with Clip+ running Rockbox. Shure Olives works very well for me and the isolation is scary!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

That short cable between ZO and Clip+ sure could use some angled stereo plug, at least on the side.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote: 





ath said:


> *I recently got the ER-4PT and it matches amazingly well with the ZO.* It is a welcome change, as it shows the full dynamic range of the etys.


 
   
  This is what I was anxious to know! Can you please describe the improvements you hear with the Zo/ER4P combo? Also, how well is the synergy? For instance, can you comfortably push the Zo to any gain setting (even max, per se), without appreciable loss in SQ, or does it work best only on low gains settings? I've been meaning to give the Ety's a a listen, and analytical with added bass impact sounds rather appealing.


----------



## pinoyman

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> At some point in the future, we would like to have cases made for different players/phones that actually has the ZO's circuitry embedded in the case itself!


 

 that would be brilliant!


----------



## estreeter

If anything needs DigiZoid's golden touch, surely its onboard audio, particularly in laptops. For the small added cost (per laptop), this would have to be huge bang-for-buck for any big manufacturer. Sadly, I dont know how highly that rates with your average laptop buyer.


----------



## burtomr

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ...Sadly, I dont know how highly that rates with your average laptop buyer.


 


  'Average Laptop Buyer' wants Beats Audio only.


----------



## treal512

Ayy, he got dem beats yo!!!


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





> 'Average Laptop Buyer' wants Beats Audio only.


 

 Only becaus they dont know anything better. How did you feel the first time you saw seriously good computer graphics ? A full HD TV ? A naked wo... er, you get where I'm going with this !


----------



## ath

Honestly, I don't want to spend money on a new cable. The right angled one that I have are a little too long for this setup. So I ended up using the ones that came with the ZO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> That short cable between ZO and Clip+ sure could use some angled stereo plug, at least on the side.


----------



## ath

The sound can be described as full without the loss of mid-range and Highs.  The ZO and the ER-4P are made for each other IMHO.
   
  I *have not* come across a track so far where the sound distorts at the highest setting on the ZO. Overall, I am very happy with the set-up.
   
  Hope this helps with your decision! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> This is what I was anxious to know! Can you please describe the improvements you hear with the Zo/ER4P combo? Also, how well is the synergy? For instance, can you comfortably push the Zo to any gain setting (even max, per se), without appreciable loss in SQ, or does it work best only on low gains settings? I've been meaning to give the Ety's a a listen, and analytical with added bass impact sounds rather appealing.


----------



## i2ehan

In that case, I'm all ears my friend (pun intended)...


----------



## RASeymour

I've also kept mine maxed out without any noticeable distortion (running off a Clip+ with Senn MX680 ear buds).
   
  Perhaps someone with more musical knowledge will know, but these kick in at the oddest spots.  I can see the added bass in say a Talking Heads song, but they also help out in acoustic guitar/vocal music by giving an added sense of depth.  Other times, in a classic rock song from the 70's for example, they don't really add that much (at least that is apparent).  This isn't meant as a negative, just odd, as I really like them.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





raseymour said:


> I've also kept mine maxed out without any noticeable distortion (running off a Clip+ with Senn MX680 ear buds).
> 
> Perhaps someone with more musical knowledge will know, but these kick in at the oddest spots.  I can see the added bass in say a Talking Heads song, but they also help out in acoustic guitar/vocal music by giving an added sense of depth.  Other times, in a classic rock song from the 70's for example, they don't really add that much (at least that is apparent).  This isn't meant as a negative, just odd, as I really like them.


 

 It can't add anything that isn't already in the song, so those particular 70's songs are just recorded badly and there isn't any information to boost.


----------



## phrosty

The ABI review mentions the Zo v1 could use some better EMI shielding. Will the v2 be any better in this regard?


----------



## BournePerfect

*Sub-*_scribed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
   
  -Daniel


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Today I tried maxing the contour level on my XB500 which may the first time I was like, is there an quake happening here now too? As it shook my head like mad and the alu cups also were constantly vibrating pretty much the same like a grass trimmer or something. I was still suprised how much mids and highs were still pretty easily heard despite this very over-the-top bass response. It almost felt like the bass was trying to suck my brain out, you know how putting an empty bottle near a subwoofer bassport will start sucking it in. 
   
  These days I also seem to favor two steps from the lowest instead of one on XB500, besides the slightly stronger bass everything else is also brought a bit more forward so.


----------



## ANDEROAN

well I just got my 3.5 mini innerconnects from Chris _Himself, and they are sweet! he does awesome work! 
   
  and when I threw an all silver one in the mix to use a go between, between my GS Voyager and the almighty ZO, WOW! it improved the sound even more so? the very nice soundstage became larger, with some added instrument seperation, and the harsh and sibilant mids issue, don't know how to say it, but its now even more enjoyable!
   
  here's how my rig is set up:
   
  7th gen iPod classic (with the EQ. set to treble reducer)>silver LOD>GS Voyager (with the contour switched off)>all silver mini interconnect>The Uber FANTASTIC ZO>sony EX600's (with some modded Head-Direct large bi-flange tips)=====heavenly bliss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!


----------



## i2ehan

My Zo, which since day one has never left home and always sat in one place, besides my Desktop PC (where I use exclusively it when at work), is beginning to give me problems. Often times, when I plug in any earphones, the Zo will almost completely cut off any sound coming from the left channel, while the right stays in tact. I have to give it a few light taps before it decides to work again, but it's beginning to occur now slightly more frequently. I may have to send it in for warranty if the problem persists.


----------



## ziocomposite

That's definitely not cool.  Is it for any headphones/speakers/source you use it with.  My Zo goes wherever I go nowadays and fortunately haven't had anything like that happen.  My Zo looks pretty beat and banged up but has survived with me somehow lol.  Good luck!


----------



## i2ehan

The setup has been one and the same since I purchased the Zo, with my desktop PC connected to the FiiO E7 via USB, my FiiO E7 in turn plugged into the Zo's input, and the IEM plugged into the Zo's output. I own only IEM's, which my Zo has exclusively been used for.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> My Zo, which since day one has never left home and always sat in one place, besides my Desktop PC (where I use exclusively it when at work), is beginning to give me problems. Often times, when I plug in any earphones, the Zo will almost completely cut off any sound coming from the left channel, while the right stays in tact. I have to give it a few light taps before it decides to work again, but it's beginning to occur now slightly more frequently. I may have to send it in for warranty if the problem persists.


 
   
  Have you tried using a different cable?


----------



## i2ehan

Indeed. It's not the cable. Must be an internal issue, in which case I particularly don't want to fiddle with it myself. I haven't encountered the problem again since my last post, but if I do, I'll send it in under warranty.


----------



## treal512

Ok, only a few more hours until it's officially September in the US. What is the ETA on this again?


----------



## i2ehan

^^ Haha, now that's a loyal customer!


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> Ok, only a few more hours until it's officially September in the US. What is the ETA on this again?


 


   
  +1  I'm ready to order!


----------



## Br777

has anyone tried their ZO with an LCD-2? 
  very curious as to what it could do, particularly paired with an amp.
  I suppose I'll probably find out soon enough!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





br777 said:


> +1  I'm ready to order!


 

 I already have one booked in my name! ^^ They say X-mas can't come soon enough, well any ZO related stuff can't come soon enough!


----------



## pinoyman

can the digizoid create something with their technology that would pair with any amps?
  what i mean is...can they create a newer ZO without the use of (zo's own amping) amping? so that we can pair the ZO with our own chosen amps?
   
  a new zo without the built in amp, but a zo with its technology.
  so that, when a person chooses to add an amp with his set up, it wouldn't be called double amping. (zo + chosen amp)


----------



## au5t3n5

great idea! that would drive costs down too...i'd definitely get one of those. 
  Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> can the digizoid create something with their technology that would pair with any amps?
> what i mean is...can they create a newer ZO without the use of (zo's own amping) amping? so that we can pair the ZO with our own chosen amps?
> 
> a new zo without the built in amp, but a zo with its technology.
> so that, when a person chooses to add an amp with his set up, it wouldn't be called double amping. (zo + chosen amp)


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





br777 said:


> ya know what would be really cool - if digizoid made a box, that was not an amp, but only utilized their "subwoofer" tech.  this way you could get all the benefits of awesome bass, while still using your high end portable gear.. how cool would that be.. sr71B, lcd2, and some added sub-bass a-la-ampless ZO.. i would buy one of those in a heartbeat!!!!


 

 Quote:


mizmoxie said:


> Well, as a matter of fact, with ZO v2, you will be able to do just that! You can use it as a sort of "pre-amp", which gives you the benefits of our technology, and the flexibility to couple it with a higher power output amp! And... it will still be powerful enough to use standalone for portable listening!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
    
  Quote:


pinoyman said:


> can the digizoid create something with their technology that would pair with any amps?
> what i mean is...can they create a newer ZO without the use of (zo's own amping) amping? so that we can pair the ZO with our own chosen amps?
> 
> a new zo without the built in amp, but a zo with its technology.
> so that, when a person chooses to add an amp with his set up, it wouldn't be called double amping. (zo + chosen amp)


 
   
   
  ^ this...


----------



## pinoyman

^hahaha...sorry, i didn't back read...


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yea there's lots of options here, would be an interesting company to work at, so many options for further developing their product brand.


----------



## ziocomposite

Too true Wiz!  And HTC just partnered with Beats....uuuuughhh


----------



## F900EX

Would a pair of YUIN PK1s work with the ZO v2, considering the PK1s require a amp to get them most out of them ? 
   
  Or has anyone tried the v1 with PK1s ?
   
  Any updates regarding the much awaited ETA release... MizMoxie  ?


----------



## BournePerfect

Yes, release info PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  -Daniel


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Yes, release info PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Daniel


----------



## yungshun

I finally registered _just for this thread_. I NEED THE V2, PLEASE PROVIDE ME WITH MORE INFORMATION IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## burtomr

Patience people, patience:   "Good things come to those that wait"


----------



## i2ehan

Speaking of which, I wish to know if they may consider taking preorders, once the final price has been announced. Unless of course supply is expected to exceed demand at launch.


----------



## ChrisSC

They are taking preorders, I just placed one- send them a friendly email and they'll get back to you soon- their customer service is tops.
   
  As to info about the v2, here's info from one of it's soon-to-be distributors- just scroll about halfway down the page:
  http://www.scientificsonline.com/zo-personal-portable-subwoofer.html?&cm_mmc=Mercent-_-Google-_-NULL-_-3200399&mr:trackingCode=14CE9F99-40E4-DF11-9612-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA
   
  Cheers!


----------



## ChrisSC

*you might want to wait for their official announcement though- as this is might just be preliminary


----------



## i2ehan

Much appreciated my friend!


----------



## treal512

Sold, sold, sold!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Use ESFS as the coupon code.


----------



## i2ehan

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Try coupon code TY2.


----------



## au5t3n5

Thanks i2ehan, your code works. Too bad shipping and tax are more than I'd like, almost $18 for that alone...


----------



## burtomr

Actually it's the 'gotcha-with-the-$hipping' that $uck$. No way it costs that much to mail it.
   
  Who charges less to ship?


----------



## i2ehan

*@au5t3n5:* you're very welcome my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*@burtomr: *you'll have to wait my friend, it's much too early. The Zo V2 is bound to be carried by a number of online retailers, in due time.


----------



## au5t3n5

Yea...USPS insured flat rate shouldn't be near that much. Not sure why the cheapest ground shipping is.
   
   
  Quote: 





burtomr said:


> Actually it's the 'gotcha-with-the-$hipping' that $uck$. No way it costs that much to mail it.
> 
> Who charges less to ship?


----------



## yungshun

I just went ahead and emailed them about a preorder (thanks *ChrisSC*). As a few people have already pointed out, the combination of tax and shipping from Scientifics is a tad higher than I'd like, however if that ends up being the only immediate option I'll probably bite.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Try coupon code TY2.


 

 If you wanna pay more money, sure


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


treal512 said:


> If you wanna pay more money, sure


 

 Whoops, my mistake. Indeed, the 12% off still makes it a total of $82.31 after tax and shipping, but our friend *treal512*'s code makes it $79.95, out the door!


----------



## au5t3n5

Mine is still $86.55 because I have to pay $6.60 in tax. Regardless, I think I'm going to wait for the official release and see if there are any better deals. Even if I buy it now I still have to wait for the official release to get it shipped anyway.
  
  Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Whoops, my mistake. Indeed, the 12% off still makes it a total of $82.31 after tax and shipping, but our friend *treal512*'s code makes it $79.95, out the door!


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Whoops, my mistake. Indeed, the 12% off still makes it a total of $82.31 after tax and shipping, but our friend *treal512*'s code makes it $79.95, out the door!


 





   
  Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> Mine is still $86.55 because I have to pay $6.60 in tax. Regardless, I think I'm going to wait for the official release and see if there are any better deals. Even if I buy it now I still have to wait for the official release to get it shipped anyway.


 

 Well we'll let you know how it sounds the day before you get yours


----------



## slgerb

Seems like a great price at $80. I've been reading up a lot on the ZO for a while now (about a month or so) and was luckily to read up about the upcoming v2 release before I bit on purchasing the first model. I hope this is worth it!


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


slgerb said:


> Seems like a great price at $80. I've been reading up a lot on the ZO for a while now (about a month or so) and was luckily to read up about the upcoming v2 release before I bit on purchasing the first model. I hope this is worth it!


 

 The original Zo, which was $100, was the best dam.n purchase I ever made on Head-Fi, period. And I know quite a few others who feel the very same. So, I'm absolutely stoked the V2 is priced at even less!


----------



## MizMoxie

Hi all,
   
  Just want to clear the air of a few things, especially with the recent developments...
  
   
  First and foremost, our team is working day and night to bring ZO 2 to you guys, and your patience is greatly appreciated in this matter. 

 Now to the issue at hand:
   
  Extreme Geek/Edmund Scientifics WAS a reseller for the original ZO and sold out, but has NOT YET been authorized for the sale of ZO 2.

 As of this writing, their website posting is not official regarding the ZO 2 pricing, delivery date, or features. Therefore, any pre-orders placed with Extreme Geek/Edmund Scientifics run the risk of not being filled, should the distribution rights talks fall through.

 We are sorry for any misunderstanding or inconvenience this may have caused you, our loyal ZOwners.
   
  Please stay tuned for the official word on pricing, pre-launch date, and features.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## BournePerfect

I'd be surprised if it was only $80. They couldn't even keep the other in stock at $100, and to me a cheaper price suggests lower quality in this case. So I'd still expect it to come in at at least $99, and possibly more. Who cares, I say! Also, does anyone remember if Amazon sold v.1 on their site? I'd rather just buy it there and get my free Prime shipping if I can.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Br777

^never saw it on amazon.


----------



## BournePerfect

Dang it.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## i2ehan

*Amazon.*


----------



## BournePerfect

Yeah sometimes it's hard to dig up the old Amazon listings. I'm mainly wondering ifit was a Prime item...I assume it was though! Thanks for posting that.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## illquid

Will existing loyal V1 owners get a discount when purchasing V2? Maybe I am biased as I am firmly in this camp.


----------



## au5t3n5

I have asked this question in a pm, and I do not believe discounts are available for V1 owners. I almost bought one like a month ago, but decided to hold off and just get V2 because of this. They suggest you sell your V1 to generate some funds for a V2. 
  Quote: 





illquid said:


> Will existing loyal V1 owners get a discount when purchasing V2? Maybe I am biased as I am firmly in this camp.


----------



## yungshun

If any of you wanted a little more information regarding preordering directly from digiZoid via email now after the most recent post by *MizMoxie*, here's what they replied when I sent the initial email inquiring about it:
   
  Quote: 





> Email response from *Cindy @ digiZoid customer service*
> 
> You have reached the person in the know regarding ZO 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## kmhaynes

^ Must be the current "stock" reply on V2 -- I received the same reply 2 days ago asking about a different issue on V2.
   
  Not saying that's a bad thing, because at least they are still responsive to their prior and potential customers.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





yungshun said:


> If any of you wanted a little more information regarding preordering directly from digiZoid via email now after the most recent post by *MizMoxie*, here's what they replied when I sent the initial email inquiring about it:


 

 This is an automated email..
  I got the same also...


----------



## yungshun

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> This is an automated email..
> I got the same also...


 
  Okay cool? Pointing that out doesn't make me want to change anything about my post. I didn't say I thought I was holding an intimate conversation with someone from digiZoid, I was merely providing it for people viewing this thread who haven't personally fired off an email to them and wanted more information, because if I didn't send one I personally would've liked to know what they were telling people.


----------



## F900EX

If I remember correctly they where hoping for a early September release.... but a 2-3 week delay is fine. I guess only to be expected since things like this can come up that they cannot control.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





optimus praim said:


> This is an automated email..
> I got the same also...


 

 Just to let you guys know, Cindy (our customer service rep) uses a standard "response", but her emails are not automated. Every one of her emails is hand-typed, and she actually really enjoys hearing from you guys... so please, email her if your bored!


----------



## stozzer123

Can confirm Cindy is great to deal with, she arranged fast delivery and good price to deliver to me in the uk when everywhere was out of stock.  Very helpful, great customer service.  Thumbs up digizoid.


----------



## actorlife

Where can I pre-order the V2?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





actorlife said:


> Where can I pre-order the V2?


 


  You cant, now hop it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  ( Hey, at least you got a response, which is more than the Aug 31 query re the V2 has received .... :
   
  http://www.facebook.com/digizoid
   
  )


----------



## i2ehan

*Try here* my friend. Though I suggest reading *MizMoxie's post* first.


----------



## estreeter

This thing is going to sell like sunblock at a nudist beach. I pity the fool that doesn't get an order in pronto and spends the next 6 months on Head-Fi waiting for v3.


----------



## i2ehan

Hmm... seems the Zo ads have been pulled from both vendors.


----------



## ziocomposite

I see that as a good thing, if it's not official, one shouldn't be attempting to sell it yet. =P


----------



## i2ehan

Indeed. I'd much rather wait until there is an official release announced, before I even consider a preorder. Shouldn't be but a few days/weeks time, which, needless to say, will be worth the wait.


----------



## actorlife

Thanks *i2ehan* I'll keep a look out. Thanks for the Facebook link *East Streeter*.


----------



## treal512

Well shee, am I supposed to cancel my order now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ahh well, I will be patient.


----------



## BournePerfect

Do they typically accept only PayPal payments, or will a credit/debit card work?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## i2ehan

OMG! I just received my first ever Etymotics (the ER4S), and the very first vocal trance track I heard sent chills down my spine, no exaggeration. The detail retrieval is simply stunning! Oh, and here comes the best part. I switched the Zo to the max setting, and that same chill down my spine now has my entire body numb. I need some time before I can walk straight, but the feeling is indescribable. Please, to all the analytical listeners out there, the Zo belongs with your Ety's the same way your ears belong on each side of your head. I'll A/B them against the RE252, but if I recall correctly, the RE252's don't quite match the level of detail I'm hearing through the Ety's. Oh, and that bass! I need a doctor...


----------



## yungshun

You tease...


----------



## estreeter

Quote:  





>





> I switched the Zo to the max setting, and that same chill down my spine now has my entire body numb.


 

 So, technically, if I refer to you as '_numbnuts_' henceforth, I would be 100% correct ?


----------



## i2ehan

As it stands, yes. Haha, *t*_ouché!_


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





actorlife said:


> Where can I pre-order the V2?


 


  Thanks for the interest!
   
  We are working around the clock to get this going.  As long as you stay tuned to this thread and the Sponsor Announcements forum, you will be among the very first to know when and where the ZO 2 will be available for pre-order.
   
  We can't say it enough, thanks to all for your ongoing patience!


----------



## slgerb

I've been keeping tabs on this thread quit constantly. I haven't been so eager for a product in a while!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I just returned from a 5-day army repetition excercise and will spend the 300 EUR earned money on both ZO v2 and maybe try a new pair of headphones at the same time.


----------



## F900EX

Speaking of headphones, now I know 90% of headphones will benifit from the Zo, but is there a pair that stands out from the rest and have a excellent synergy . I would assume during the r&d phaze, Digizoid would of tested many sets of headphones.  I know it's very subjective, but MizMoxie care to comment on what pair of IEMs, headphones or anyones for that matter that the Zo v2 truely benifits from ?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Don't expect too much, they are a very new and small company, my guess they've maybe tested around 20 headphones/IEMs.


----------



## actorlife

Yeah I am patient bring them on when you're ready MizMoxie  !


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Speaking of headphones, now I know 90% of headphones will benifit from the Zo, but is there a pair that stands out from the rest and have a excellent synergy . I would assume during the r&d phaze, Digizoid would of tested many sets of headphones.  I know it's very subjective, but MizMoxie care to comment on what pair of IEMs, headphones or anyones for that matter that the Zo v2 truely benifits from ?


 

 You are absolutely right, it is quite subjective, and it wouldn't really be very fair for us to point to a particular headphone or setup and say that it (or they) benefits the most. Everyone listens differently and unfortunately it does take some time and effort to find the right setup for yourself. The best thing I can suggest is to continue to look at the reviews of the current ZO and see what setup they have and the attributes that you are looking for. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## i2ehan

I had _VERY _high expectations for the ER4S, having heard all the buzz behind it offering the best detail retrieval among universals. As analytical as it sounds, I imagined the ER4S to sound thin, and lack bass body/impact. Whenever I'm faced with that combination, I can't help but scream out in joy because, simply put, I know my Zo, and my Zo knows me. Just as was the case with the RE252's, which are also on the analytical end of course, the Zo _NEVER_ ceases to impress me. I'm hearing all the nuances, and all the while, the notes are thicker, and the bass body & impact is just out of this world! Even at max setting, there's just no loss of SQ whatsoever! This is the ER4S we're speaking of! Believe it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Suffice to say, I cannot WAIT to see where the Zo V2 takes my ER4S, and whether or not it's a marked improvement, it makes little to no difference, really. I'll always have the original Zo to fall back on, if need be. No exaggeration, but if the original Zo was still available, I'd order a second to keep as a spare. God forbid if ever I have to send my current Zo in for repair; I don't know how I'd manage without it. Nevertheless, I have just as high hopes for the V2, and my credit card is practically glued to my fingers, until the little devil gets released. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Hats off to Digizoid for giving my entire music collection a whole new meaning. In my most humble opinion, the Zo is the best DAM.N purchase I ever made through Head-Fi, period!


----------



## The_Blood_Raven

i2ehan said:


> I had _VERY _high expectations for the ER4S, having heard all the buzz behind it offering the best detail retrieval among universals. As analytical as it sounds, I imagined the ER4S to sound thin, and lack bass body/impact. Whenever I'm faced with that combination, I can't help but scream out in joy because, simply put, I know my Zo, and my Zo knows me. Just as was the case with the RE252's, which are also on the analytical end of course, the Zo _NEVER_ ceases to impress me. I'm hearing all the nuances, and all the while, the notes are thicker, and the bass body & impact is just out of this world! Even at max setting, there's just no loss of SQ whatsoever! This is the ER4S we're speaking of! Believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been told that this little device is simply amazing, so I plan to try it. Its interesting reading this as the only thing that disappoints me about my ER4Ps is the thin bass and sound. I can't wait to try these out with the ZO.


----------



## Arnotts

I'm very interested in checking out the ZO V2 .
   
  I've got a question, though. How does the ZO perform as an amp? Would it be comparable to a Fiio E9 or would it be more like a Fiio E7? I currently use the headphone amp out of a Xonar Essence STX, so I'm wondering if it would provide more power as well as improved bass. Thanks .


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Amp-wise I believe the price reflects the power it brings fairly. It's a little more powerful than an E11 for example that is like $79 or something like that. Volume level wise it's a big difference, I go from like 28% volume to 11% on my Audigy 2 ZS with XB500 (which is an easy driven headphone), isn't that like 255% difference on the volume slider? O_o It sounds like I was listening to a big powered speakersystem rather than a tiny headphone.
   
  The volume adjustment would even come handy to me, usually I just lower the different channel volume levels a bit so that I don't have to set it as low as 11% though (just in case there's some bug/accident that would bring the main vol slider to 100% which when it would become dangerously loud to listen to even for a couple of secs max)
   
  I agree with *i2ehan*, there's just something about it that makes the sound sound less like headphones (often thin) and more like speakers, more powerful/meaty/full/engaging/dynamic/tonally more natural sounding with a bit better soundstage but like I've said in my review already I believe that comes as result of the A LOT more forward sound (it stays balanced unless maximizing the bass but it's like the whole frequency range moves forward when using ZO). Particularly noticable in rock songs.
   
Arnotts> It certainly would improve bass response even if you wouldn't boost the countour levels it affects how the bass response sounds like, I haven't tried STX but I was dissappointed with D2's bass response, I thought both Titanium HD and Audigy 2 ZS with kX Audio drivers had better bass response than it.


----------



## Arnotts

Much appreciated, sir. Very informative post. Thanks.
   
  I'm asking because I don't want to bother getting an extra external amp if the ZO is capable enough. My headphones are all pretty easy to drive (Ultrasone Pro 750, Alessandro MS1, AD700, Shure SRH940), but even so, I'd like to make sure they're being driven to their full potential.


----------



## eba0922

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Personally, I frown a bit when companies make claims that go completely against the laws of physics. If an audio device's driver is incapable of physically outputting low sub-bass, then there's nothing you can do about it, period. You can boost all you want but the driver's physical limitation will prevent it from being able to output those rolled off low frequencies. What products like zo does it simply boost/enhance frequencies that are not quite low enough so that most audio devices can still output those frequencies, but what you'll be hearing will NOT be what the music should sound like, because the frequency range that is being boosted was never supposed to be boosted in the musical material--if they were, the mastering engineers would have mastered them that way to begin with.
> 
> Instead of using presets, it's far better to use a parametric EQ and actually dial in a contour that actually fits the specific headphone/speaker you are using. So let's say if your headphones start to roll off after 40Hz, and sounds a bit anemic in the 80Hz range, then you surgically dial in two separate parametric bands that specifically fill those holes. You don't just use a broadband curve that boosts the entire bass region, unless you just couldn't care less if the music actually sounds anything like what the mastering engineer intended the recording to sound like. But this is assuming your headphone/speaker CAN reach that low in the first place. If they can't, then you're only adding coloration that's going to screw up all the hard work the mastering engineer did.
> 
> ...


 
   I've been following this thread since the beginning, and have valued your input. But I have noticed you stopped replying? What are you thoughts on the device now that many credible reviews are out?


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *i2ehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my credit card is practically glued to my fingers, until the little devil gets released.


 

 Forget the ZO, I'm just going to go out and buy shares in DIGIZOID ! In an environment where retailers are struggling to prise cash from consumers wallets, we have people foaming at the mouth to get their hands on a product. The doom and gloom on the news gets darker with each passing day, but even after telling myself 'no more luxuries in 2011 !', the ZO has weakened my resolve.
   
  Are we living in a bubble, folks ?


----------



## Br777

funny, i was just thinking that buying stock in digizoid would be a wise investment.
   
  This company must have a much wider scope than I realize because they seem to effortlessly, and without concern about stretching themselves thin financially, be able to simply create the exact product that they intend to...  especially considering how little they charge for the ZO.
   
  So many companies represented on head-fi, even seemingly large ones, seem to be at the mercy of their overseas manufacturer, or have trouble with aspects of their vision in one way or the another, often making compromises, or inflating their price beyond the average customers reach.  Digizoid seems to just get er done and keep it cheap so to speak.  They either have a very solid company, or one heck of a PR department 
   
   
  either way I am very eager to finally own one of their products.  Its very rare to see so much universal praise for a product on this site, especially one that garnered so much skepticism at first.  As far as the head-fi community was concerned, they had no reputation preceeding them, no well known name behind them, and their product seemed gimmiky at best.  Now it seems the line is wrapping around the building for v2.  That says a lot in this community.


----------



## illquid

The amount of hyperbole in this thread is getting to astronomical levels, all aboard the FOTM train!


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





illquid said:


> The amount of hyperbole in this thread is getting to astronomical levels, all aboard the FOTM train!


 


 do you own or have ever heard the ZO? than so the hyperbole of your hyperbole is the only hyperbole here my friend, and yours is the only train to this thread of which you will find no one getting on, other than your case, lol, what FOTM, in the end you will come to see the ZO of it all, or be stuborn and deprive your brain of pure joy, and continually to blow your ears while all of the rest of us enjoy blowing our minds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, oh and what color are the clouds in the world that you live in? just curious, mine are blue, and hey is that captain crunch I see, lol, and there's big bird, and I see a ship, wonderful simply wonderful sunny days!


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


illquid said:


> The amount of hyperbole in this thread is getting to astronomical levels, all aboard the FOTM train!


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





eba0922 said:


> I've been following this thread since the beginning, and have valued your input. But I have noticed you stopped replying? What are you thoughts on the device now that many credible reviews are out?


 
  My opinion still stands. I chose not to continue in this thread because it's unfair for me to judge a consumer product using professional audio standards for accuracy/neutrality (and by accuracy/neutrality, I mean this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/564465/misconception-of-neutral-accurate#post_7634871, not the common misconception of what it is). 
   
  I would never have posted in this thread about a fun consumer product if not for the fact that I wanted to let people know they can use parametric EQ's and get much more accurate/neutral results than a one-size-fits-all approach--if that is important to them. 
   
  If accuracy/neutrality is important to you, then realize that what Zo does is an illusion, and it's not the kind of illusion that will stand up to professional audio level of scrutiny (if I made a post about Zo in a professional audio forum where mastering engineers hang out, the tone of the conversation will be very different). digiZoid does not aspire to be in that market anyway; nowhere in its entire marketing campaign does it ever allude to professional audio level accuracy/neutrality, so it's unfair to demand they answer to such level of scrutiny. 
   
  As with all consumer products, its marketing speak is vague enough that no serious technical information is given, or disclaimers of the fact it cannot actually produce frequencies that's beyond a headphone/speaker's driver's limitations. In its marketing claims, it says something vague about getting big sound out of small speakers, but it's an illusion--they enhance frequency ranges that are more commonly within average consumer headphone/speaker's limitations, and that's not the same thing as actually reproducing the missing frequencies. If you have a typical multimedia speaker with 2" or 3" driver, and you activate Zo, then play a log sweep from 20Hz to 20KHz, you'll realize the Zo cannot magically allow the tiny driver to reproduce sub-bass frequencies outside of its physical capabilities. The laws of physics dictates this. (Before anyone says anything about tiny drivers in IEM's, realize that IEM's and speakers are nothing alike. One is in your ear canal, very close to your eardurm, while the other has to physically move a lot of air in order to reproduce low frequencies that you can hear--that requires size). What it'll do is boost/enhance the range within the driver's capability, and do it in such a way that it won't distort so quickly as it would from simple EQ'ing, but that's very different from actually reproducing the completely missing frequencies (and the marketing speak cleverly gets around this too, never claiming to be able to reproduce frequency ranges outside of your driver's physical limitations).
   
  Anyway, I'm not in the target consumer range of digiZoid. I'm an audio professional who treasures accuracy/neutrality, and abhors one-size-fits-all "non-solutions" that are common in consumer products meant for fun (such as EQ presets that someone else made without ever knowing the frequency response of the headphone/speaker I'm actually using). But most consumers aren't in this to learn how to surgically EQ their headphones/speakers--they just want to turn something on and have fun, regardless if the resulting sound is accurate/neutral or not. 
   
  My previous advice still stands. If you are using an iOS device, for a few dollars, you can get parametric EQ apps like "Equalizer," which will allow you to surgically EQ your headphone/speaker according to its unique frequency response. If you are on the computer, freeware parametic EQ plugins of excellent quality are in abundance (EasyQ, Electri-Q, and a bunch of others). You will get much more accurate/neutral results by learning how to properly EQ than you would from Zo, assuming accuracy/neutrality is important to you. If not, then just have fun and don't worry about any of this. 
   
  If you are using headphones and speakers with severe driver limitations that prevents reproduction of frequencies that create a full-range sound, then there's absolutely nothing you can do. You can only boost/enhance frequencies that your driver can physically reproduce (this is what Zo does essentially, except it uses clever tricks to allow dramatic boosting/enhancement without distorting too soon), but what the driver cannot physically reproduce will never magically just appear no matter what you do. The only way to get full-range sound is to get headphones/speakers that are capable of full-range frequency reproduction. Even if the sonic signature is not accurate/neutral, as long as it can reach the extremes of lows and highs, you can always EQ it to be much more accurate/neutral. Of course, the closer to accuracy/neutrality, the less dramatically you'll have to boost/enhance, and that is always the best solution. 
   
  I know Zo has lots of fans, and I know that it satisfies the needs of many, so like I said, if you are within digiZoid's target customer base and enjoy the product, then great. Everyone's happy. I'm only returning to this thread because someone asked me to, and also to remind everyone that there are alternatives (much cheaper ones).


----------



## illquid

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> do you own or have ever heard the ZO? than so the hyperbole of your hyperbole is the only hyperbole here my friend, and yours is the only train to this thread of which you will find no one getting on, other than your case, lol, what FOTM, in the end you will come to see the ZO of it all, or be stuborn and deprive your brain of pure joy, and continually to blow your ears while all of the rest of us enjoy blowing our minds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Typical reaction of a believer! haha, its all in good fun as your reply was...
   
  But the truth is YES, I do own one, otherwise I would be in no position to make such a statement, even light heartedly!
   
  It worked very well with my TF10, not that great with my SM3s and the lack of volume control just means it hasn't made the cut in my portable setup and is sitting forlornly gathering dust on my desk. Still interested to see V2 though! I still like the product a lot, although it is not the audio equivalent of LSD like some of the stuff I've been reading on this thread!!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

The reason it gets so good reviews is due to the price, many people thinks it exceeds SQ in its pricepoint compared to competitors offerings. Price/performance factor will always be the biggest factor that satisfies people the most and what brings people to write good stuff, people that buy $1500 stuff have a little different expectations than people buying stuff for $100.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote
  Originally Posted  by illquid:
   
  "Typical reaction of a believer! haha, its all in good fun as your reply was...
   
  But the truth is YES, I do own one, otherwise I would be in no position to make such a statement, even light heartedly!
   
  ...I still like the product a lot, although it is not the audio equivalent of LSD like some of the stuff I've been reading on this thread!!" "
   
                                   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   
  yes all in good fun, and yes a typical typical typically a believer that would be me, thank you, thats the nicest thing anybody has said to me in a while,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, when it comes to the ZO I love being typical, lol 
   
  and also thanks for clearifying, and I am very glad to hear that your statement is coming from having one! and in that case I revel in my hyperbole and will gladly hop a ride on the FOTD train, which will be a very long and enjoyable ride, like a pig wallowing in my own personal Calistoga’s Golden Haven Hot Springs Spa mud bath, wallow wallow wallowing,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the live long day!
   
      and no it isn't like audio LSD, more like audio esspersso(as i turn it on now!!)crack cocaine!! mor MORE MORE!! I'm gonna get FIVE of them and hook them up, YES thats the answer to EVERYTHING!! buwahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, uh oh time for my meds, and that would be MORE ZZOOO!!! lol
   
  I just like how it enhances the sound, its funny becaues it really helps it come thru as I'm out and about alot while listening to my rig, but if I'm at home relaxing, I tend to enjoy the details of the music without the ZO? I think it has to do with the change in blood pressure when I'm active walking the dog on the trails vs. sitting seditary, and the effect that difference has with the sensative audio perception? which makes me realise that the EX600's are quit nice in general, when I want to be impacted by my music ZO activation is necessary, and with sitting, oh what the heck, who am I kidding, its ZO ZO ZO, always ZO, forever and always, ZO in the morning, ZO in the evening, ZO all the live long day!!.................  lol Cbut alistoga’s Golden Haven Hot Springs Spa Calistoga’s Golden Haven Hot Springs Spa   
   
  Quote: 





lunatique said:


> My opinion still stands. I chose not to continue in this thread because it's unfair for me to judge a consumer product using professional audio standards for accuracy/neutrality (and by accuracy/neutrality,


 


 and thanks Lunatique,
   
  that expalins some of the technically awesome and then the not so awesome things that I'm hearing along with using the ZO, and where and why the sound sounds the way it does when I change the settings on my rig? mainly how it sounds when my Voyagers contour switch is on or off? when I turn it on sometimes the harsh and sibilant mids of the EX600's are much more noticed? and with what you said makes sense, when I turn the contour switch on the ZO is only making it more apparent whats already there? thanks
   
  but to finding something that does it as good as it does any much cheaper without greatly sacrificing quality, in my very exclusive and limited  opinion is impossible?
   ,


----------



## illquid

Haha, where can I get a hold of whatever you're taking Anderoan? It would make my working day go a lot quicker!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

True dat O_o


----------



## ANDEROAN

you already do, by your own admonission, its collecting dust, just hookup, it, and don't use your juggular, lol, don't ask how I know but it bleads ALOT, start with a vein in the arm, I'm down to going between my toes, lol, its a shocking experience!! and you'll get twice the work done, in the imortal words of Johhn McClane, yippee ki yi yea! futher mucker!
  Quote: 





illquid said:


> Haha, where can I get a hold of whatever you're taking Anderoan? It would make my working day go a lot quicker!


----------



## MizMoxie

Well everyone, great news! Paul finished the PCB design yesterday, and has sent it off to our manufacturer in CA. Once they get the bare PCBs fabricated, Paul and I will be traveling out to CA to oversee the first run of ZO.2's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   

   

 Ultra low power microcontroller for high efficiency system management
 Precision, low-noise analog op-amp with high power output
 Four-layer board with separate power and ground planes for noise immunity 
 Board includes 95 test points for automatic in-circuit test with digiZoid developed programs using National Instruments LabVIEW software and DAC hardware
 100% surface mount components for automated high-speed manufacturing
 Top tier electronic components sourced exclusively for us by Arrow Electronics (one of the top 2 global OEM component distributors)
 LightScale with 32 distinct color changes for each sound contour profile
 Sound contour profiles tuned for equally spaced intensity changes
 Digital volume control with 32 levels
 Single-switch operation for both contour profile and volume adjustment
 Noiseless on/off bypass switching
 Audio input filtering for reduced EMI/RFI susceptibility
 Low battery LED indicator
 Battery charge time of ~1 hour
 Rechargeable from USB-port


----------



## F900EX

F5 F5 F5 ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Are we still on track for the end of Sept release ?
   
  ( without holding you to anything )


----------



## au5t3n5

that is some outstanding space usage on the pcb. whats the battery life on this? 1 hour charge time seems too good to be true...
   
  ive been waiting so long to try out a zo....


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> F5 F5 F5 .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 We're still on track, but of course, no guarantees.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> that is some outstanding space usage on the pcb. whats the battery life on this? 1 hour charge time seems too good to be true...
> 
> ive been waiting so long to try out a zo....


 


  Our expectations are for 18+ hours on battery life.


----------



## au5t3n5

Wow.. an hour charge for 18 hours?! Awesome! The 9v batteries for my D4 take like 20 hours to charge....
   
  Any word on pricing or what kind of special deal/promotion is going to run for its release/Head-Fiers?
   
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Our expectations are for 18+ hours on battery life.


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Ultra low power microcontroller for high efficiency system management
> Precision, low-noise analog op-amp with high power output
> Four-layer board with separate power and ground planes for noise immunity
> Board includes 95 test points for automatic in-circuit test with digiZoid developed programs using National Instruments LabVIEW software and DAC hardware
> ...


 


  

 what?  no holographic lady, or man bot (depending on the gender and preferences of the buyer) to materialize, do a little dance, and greet me by name every time i turn it on?!
  Come on Digizoid, get it together! i see easily two, maybe three empty spaces on the board where that technology would fit!
   
  what a let down! i guess boostaroo it is...


----------



## estreeter

I still want Apple to license the ZO technology and build it into the next iPod range. Win-win, from where I sit, even if I continue to loathe iTunes as a delivery mechanism and Apple Corp as a faceless consortium of little grey men with Accountancy degrees.


----------



## estreeter

I'll send you 50 AUD a month if you promise we never have to see the sheep dance again, OK ?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So, Is there any release date?


----------



## estreeter

I guess it all comes down to the length of time it takes for the factory to start manufacturing the PCB - the rest is just assembly and quality control. My estimate is November 1.


----------



## treal512

Well said, i2ehan.


----------



## ANDEROAN

eastern western subjective objective you say tomatoe I say Tomotoe? don't forget its about what floats the boat, if its all about the tech speak and what is perfect nad whats not so perfect about ? but whatever, I have not a clue as to what the heck you speak about, I knows whats I likes and whats I don'ts, and ketchup on icecream is GREAT!! and garlic icecream is even better! by the way, some people are comfortable eating in a fine dining establishment, I'd prefer fish n chips out of a bag off of a street corner, along with alot of ketchup, mmmmm, no, no napkin thats what a sleave is for spank you very much, lol
   
  oh and comparing tasting to auditory percptions really aren't good comparators, we're impacted on diferent levels and in diferent ways, when eating, as to listening, ones viscerile, and the other is well emotional and spiritual, but I can dig where your trying to come from, but technically you miss the mark?
   
  its all arbitrary, and were all just cosmic dust in the end, people come with too much self importance nowadays, so kick back take your shoes off and stay awhile, and don't miss the point of what listening to Bob Marley is all about, even if its off an old am radio for gosh sakes, if your not enjoying yourself, you've missed the mark, then thats where the problem is at and has NOTHING to do with anything else.......
   
  I don't want to be educated, of the proper way to hear what I enjoy, duh, takes all the fun out of it, just like knowing the future BORING, ugh!! never work at a place that you enjoy going to, you will never enjoy it the same again! leave the man behind the curtain, if he's doing a GREAT job let him keep doing so?
   
  and as me grandma always said, KISS rocks!! so Keep It Simple Stupid, and for as long as possible, its the devil that we'll find if were always looking into the details of the B.S. in life, we live on a planet where it's all a Racket, players playing players to outplay everyboody else, ugh!!! but hey keep it going I'll ketchup after a fashion, lol, ignorance is bliss and I want to be the happiest fother mucker around, with a ZO stapped to my chest, main lining is the only way to go!! and not screaming and yelling the the other people in the car, lol,
   
  and so this is a DigiZoid thread, and lovers only!!! either yous likes it ors yous dont's, aint no rocket science about it whatsoever, that belongs somewhere else, no, oh well if not my bad, and don't forget to always have a great, ZOentropic DAY!! this man and his ZOtastic hyperbole most certainly will


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> but whatever, I have not a clue as to what the heck you speak about
> 
> 
> Right back at ya, big guy ......


----------



## ANDEROAN

oh well I tried,
   
  next,
   
  maybe I should've tried dancing sheep? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at least that pays better, lol


----------



## treal512

It's nice that you like to surgically EQ your headphones, Lunatique, it is. But your ketchup on ice cream debacle is a little off, in my humble opinion. As you said, it only boosts what is there, so I think a lighter comparison is needed. Say Vehicle 1 drives the best with Tire A. Vehicle 1 might not drive as well with Tire B, but it's still fun, responds well and is worth every cent. You might personally object and say that the Tire is not in fact a B, but a D instead, but I think what Vehicle 1 can do with the ZO is just fine as long as we are not on a professional race track. It still handles the country back roads like a champ and never leaves the owner with any hesitation. I think that is a closer example of what is good enough. No malevolence intended.
   
  Enjoy the music, folks!


----------



## Lunatique

Like I said, my opinion is not popular here. I come from the professional audio side and I'm far more picky about accuracy/neutrality/quality than the average consumer who is the target audience of the digiZoid. I shouldn't even be in this thread , just like how no one in a professional audio forum would be discussing about Zo--totally different segments of the market and value systems. 
   
  Party on you guys. I'll go back to my recording studio and make more of that stuff you guys listen to on your Zo devices.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> I'm sorry to have come off as offensive with any personal remarks, but I honestly felt the very same, as though we, the consumers, were being belittled simply because we don't strive to achieve perfect neutrality/balance. I don't wish for this to go beyond the point it's already come to, so I'll simply agree to disagree my friend. Again, if you can find it in your heart to forgive me, then I ask nothing more of you. And yes, I have read over your thread and find it very insightful.


 

 Apology accepted. 
   
  I'm sorry if I unintentionally made people in this thread feel like I'm being disrespectful and condescending. It was never my intention. I only wanted to bring to attention possible alternatives for those who do seek accuracy/neutrality. 
   
  Again, I want to make it clear that there's no good and bad--only different priorities and market segments. (But personally, I do believe that once you achieve accuracy/neutrality, audio nirvana will automatically come--this is explained clearly in the threads I linked). If I seem like I'm trying to preach this to anyone who would listen, it's only because I want others to be able to feel the same joy I felt once I discovered how incredibly beautiful accuracy/neutrality really is. My intentions come from a place of good will, and I hope people will see my posts as such.


----------



## shotgunshane

Ok, enough derailing with this circle jerk conversation to nowhere. Start a new thread if you all want to argue ketchup, directors and paid professionals. They vast majority of mainstream music is produced anyway but neutral and dynamic. (note I said mainstream.) Voltage, impedences, dacs, amps, headphones and eartips composition and sound bore are all factors as well and every single one of the previously mentioned analogies is flawed. A single surgical eq nor the zo can compensate for all these factors with one setting but then, that's why the zo is variable and I have different custom eq's saved for the same headphone. Just because someone is paid as a professional to produce and engineer a recording doesn't mean I want to hear it in their 'vision'. There are great producers, terrible producers and even more mediocre ones that saturate the market. To continue to discuss in simplified generalities and anecdotal evidence is accomplishing nothing. Let's please move on.


----------



## i2ehan

Agreed. Question to those with custom monitors. As colored as they may become, has anyone here paired their custom(s) with the Zo? If so, which one(s) and how well is the synergy between them?


----------



## stozzer123

thank you shane, was getting sick of that drivel.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Sorry but I couldn't resist...
   
  Why do all audio professionals assume neutrality is the way to go? Also what's neutrality? A perfectly linear FR response around 0-level on a curve or a live performance? What about the impacts of our shape of the ear? I would personally on a theoretical level define neutrality as when all frequencies in the whole range doesn't stand out from the rest. That's probably a wise thing to have if you're a producer and want to make sure your recordings sound as good as possible for a broad range of audience (you will have to go the golden middlepath and then neutality does makes sense so that while it might not sound perfect on every1's gear, at least there's not too big derivation from what would be concidered "listenable" (not too bright, not too bassy etc).
   
  BUT then comes one very relevant thing you can't forget about. When listening to music and listening for personal enjoyment, neutrality is hardly any important thing to strive for. OK maybe if you're a strict audiophile, then satisfaction comes usually from "knowing" you got it theoretically setup correctly (the way the producers wanted you to listen to their work and all that yadda yadda), what you actually hear and feel about it is less important, knowing you got it "right" is what brings the satisfaction.
   
  Then there's those people who completely disregard the theories and let their ears decide what sounds best to them. I think a lot of audiophiles would be suprised of how seldom perfect "neutrality" is strived for/wanted even after it has been heard/made comparisions with different gears even for extended amount of time. It doesn't necessarily have to be a huge derivation from the perfect neutral sound, not at all, for some it may be a +1dB boost in the mids for example, others might want 2dB boost in the bass. I mean isn't it obvious when you look at human taste, we all have our own prefers in nearly all subjects. Think about it. Wouldn't it be only absurd to think perfect neutrality is the way to listen for every1? Actually audiophile thinking is a bit like religion, you _believe_ it's the truth, it isn't based on facts, it's based on strong influences, people etc that believes it's the way to go and people will follow the stream without questioning and will be offensive if people start questioning.
   
  Well I belong to those people who completely disregard the theories and judge the gear by what I hear/percieve because for me that's the way that leads to optimal satisfaction in this hobby based on experience, I go with what my ears _want_ to hear, not what I _think_ they would like to hear. Should be noted a headphone is far more than just about the frequency response balance but it's an important factor no doubt. If I had to make a sketch roughly how I'd say my personal optimal FR curve would look like based on lots of EQing and testing different headphones I'd say it would look roughly like this (I believe the bass could probably be maybe 2 ~ 3dB louder though still)
   

   
  Now I'm not trying to say you all should just disregard the theories and go with your ears, no NOT AT ALL. If you get the most satisfaction by knowing theoretically you got the closest to neutrality you can get then GREAT. But what bugs me is when those audiophiles come tell every1 that neutrality etc is the way to go and if you think otherwise you're just stupid. Tolerance, that's a word for you all to think about. I've accepted people's different ways of looking at this hobby, don't be that guy that thinks my point of view is the only right way and it would be a lot friendlier place.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Why do all audio professionals assume neutrality is the way to go?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
  It's better to continue this discussion in the appropriate thread, which is this one (and I highly recommend you read that thread--it'll explain a lot of things):
http://www.head-fi.org/t/564465/misconception-of-neutral-accurate#post_7634871
   
  But I'll answer your questions here for now, and if you feel like continuing, please let's do it in the proper thread and not derail this one again.
   
  To answer your questions:

 -Neutrality is the goal because it is the only way to ensure an industry standard for manufacturing and design to reference from. For example, even though no two brands or models of television will display identical results, they all follow an industry standard so that they are not grossly different in how they depict colors and values and details. Watch your favorite movie on one, and that movie should look about the same on another TV that's designed/manufactured to industry standard--in other words, to be accurate and neutral within an acceptable limit. It's the same with audio equipment. Even though components and design will cause every product and model to be slightly different, but if all the companies did not try to aim for accuracy/neutrality, then all the products out there would be so drastically from each other that there would be no common ground or baseline of quality control. 
   
  -Audio professionals do not have the luxury to go with arbitrary preferences in a lot of situations. It is not a hobby for them--it is their career and life-long passion, and they have set of guidelines to follow for certain things. Professionals have to adhere to industry standards and shoot for the utmost accuracy/neutrality within the capability of their gear/skill/knowledge. Now, mind you, this is different from intentional coloration (whether in gears or in production)--it is the baseline that intentional coloration is riding on top of. If you don't know what the baseline is, then you don't know how/where/why you're introducing the coloration. That baseline, is accuracy/neutrality. On top of that baseline, you're free to be as subjective as you want, as long as you can find an audience who agrees with your subjectivity, such as mastering a very warm sounding record, or producing a devices that has desirable and musical subjective coloration. But remember, these subjectivity are only subjective because we have a baseline standard of accuracy/neutrality, otherwise we would have have nothing to compare subjectivity to. 
   
  -People who have lots of knowledge about this stuff are trying to help you and educate you, not subjugate you. If you don't want their help and don't want to gain higher understanding, then that's fine too; no one is forcing you. Music is after all just a hobby to you, not a career or a true calling in life, so it's fine to just enjoy things as you see fit. When/if music becomes an all-consuming passion that you live and breathe and make sacrifices in your life for, then you'll automatically start to care about these things at a different level. 
   
  -If you like subjective coloration, that's perfectly fine. No one said it isn't. As long as you understand you are deviating away from that baseline standard and don't mind it, then that's fine. But a lot of people who aren't educated about this stuff would love to learn and benefit from the information, and some of them do find that they prefer accuracy/neutrality once they've had a taste of it. Many would never go back to prominent coloration once they've experienced something closer to accuracy/neutrality--it's like an ear-opening experience for them. It's a matter of personal choice, and as a hobbyist, you have the luxury of not having to adhere to any standards. Professionals don't have that choice (again, creative coloration and baseline standards are two separate issues).


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Yes I agree with you on those aspects but looks like you didn't read my post properly and responded too quick. I was speaking of how neutrality isn't important when you're just listening to your music collection at home and aren't the producer, then neutrality doesn't have to be what gives you the best possible satisfaction. Producing music and listening to it are entirely different, now you only seem to speak about the producing part which I completely agree with you but I was referring to when listening to your own music collection at home when you're not at work and don't have to constantly worry about being close enough to that baseline. I'm not a producer and won't ever be, there's a lot more people out there that just listens to music and want to enjoy it as much as possible. Of course you shouldn't colorize the recordings to your own prefers when being the producer (unless you're trying to target a certain audience on purpose), then you would do the wrong thing but yea I wasn't speaking of that. It's just I've seen quite a few audiophiles even thinking neutrality is always the way to go whatever you're the producer OR the guy enjoying your personal music collection at home.
   
  But yea let's leave this discussion for that other thread (I just had to clear things up)


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> It's just I've seen quite a few audiophiles even thinking neutrality is always the way to go whatever you're the producer OR the guy enjoying your personal music collection at home.


 
  This goes back to the whole thing about TV's. If someone really likes the color green, should he adjust his television so that everything is displayed with a greenish cast? He could say, "I don't care what the cinematographer and director tried to capture and express, what what skin tone should look like on that person--I like green, and I want everything to have a greenish tone." 
   
  It might seem like an absurd argument, but logically, it's quite similar to intentionally coloring one's sound a certain way. You're saying, "I don't care what the musicians and producers and master engineers tried to capture and express--I like lots of (insert bass, treble, mids, whatever) and I want all the music I listen to have that coloration."
   
  I'm not making a judgment here--just explaining how things look on my end. You absolutely do not have to agree with me. 
   
  Look, it's not like I don't understand the allure of subjective coloration in sound. I owned the D7000 for a while and I really enjoyed that sub-bass resonance it had because it was very satisfying, but in the end, I didn't want everything I listened to to be colored that way, so I sold it. I like to hear how different producers, mastering engineers, regional production techniques, even stylistic approaches to production that differs between countries--how they all sound unique and different, with their own flavor. Whenever I introduce prominent subject coloring, it will homogenize them all to a certain degree, causing them to lose some of their uniqueness. That is why I treasure accuracy/neutrality--it's a clear starting point that allows me to hear everything as the people who created them intended. If this is not for you  then that's ok. As long as you enjoy yourself and have fun.


----------



## shotgunshane

Please stop the insanity. This argument is never ending and to imply the audio industry follow neutrality as a goal for mastering all music is absurd. Ted Templeman didn't record Van Halen neutrally, Rasmussen and Clink didn't record and Justice for All neutrally, Bob Rock lost his mind and credibility for St. Anger. Adding bass via the zo to two of these and thowing St Anger is the garbage disposal is not watching a green tv and eating everything with ketchup. Please take this somewhere else. You dont have to have the last word, no reply is necessary. Last I checked PM works fine.


----------



## F900EX

Lunatique wrote,
   
  "Neutrality is the goal because it is the only way to ensure an industry standard for manufacturing and design to reference from"

 "Audio professionals do not have the luxury to go with arbitrary preferences in a lot of situations."

 "If you like subjective coloration, that's perfectly fine. No one said it isn't. As long as you understand you are deviating away from that baseline standard and don't mind it, then that's fine. But a lot of people who aren't educated about this stuff"
   
  Last time I checked the Digizoid Zo did not target audio professionals, it's a small company making one product targeted for your average consumer.  The many people here and who have bought and reviewed the Zo v1 appear to be very well educated on audio products and have given some very good reviews.
   
  If someone told me the 1st three paragraphs above came from the mini Digizoid Zo thread ..I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
It's all very interesting to read about it, it really is and I do not think your saying anything bad or negative ..... but not in this thread. Come on we are talking about an audio product that sells for less then $100.
   
  And if I am deviating away from that base line standard that audio professionals need .... So be it lol, I am not an audio professional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I say just bring on the Zo v2


----------



## ANDEROAN

YAHOO!! I'm in the ingnoramous ordinary average guy dept. whoopsiedoodle! I was offended by lunatique kinda talking down and sounding patronizing, like I don't know how to listen to music, thats the most politest way I've ever been called stupid, lol, but I'll take it as a compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , her last post really helps to clearify her position alot more, so thanks lunatique for all of your insightful input, your a trooper to come onto this thread with your POV, and your a treasure and a real asset to the Head-Fi community,
   
  all you guys are making some great and awesome points and are really getting to a marvelous pricipal, which is awesome because that's part of what music is all about how to go about being butt (ing) heads together with diversity, beatiful simply beatiful man!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 turning chaos into harmony thru music! I'm ketchuping more, you all are on the right train, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  keep the love flowing, much and many thanks to everyone, some very very helpful points , as to what it all applies to ? will figure it out later
   
  music is simply awesome and adds ssooo much and many wonderful things to our lives, where would we be without it, so whichever vehicle we fall in love with to transport us to whereever it is we want to be, is beatiful wonderful and magical, don't ever loose the magic or the fire!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                               
                           ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   
  treal512
   
  "It's nice that you like to surgically EQ your headphones, Lunatique, it is. But your ketchup on ice cream debacle is a little off, in my humble opinion. As you said, it only boosts what is there, " 
   
                                      ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   
  shotgun shane's got it better and no dancing sheep
   
  "Ok, enough derailing with this circle jerk conversation to nowhere. Start a new thread if you all want to argue ketchup, directors and paid professionals. They vast majority of mainstream music is produced anyway but neutral and dynamic. (note I said mainstream.) Voltage, impedences, dacs, amps, headphones and eartips composition and sound bore are all factors as well and every single one of the previously mentioned analogies is flawed. A single surgical eq nor the zo can compensate for all these factors with one setting but then, that's why the zo is variable...."
   
                          ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   
*and now back to our regularly scheduled programming*,
   
  Hey Congratulations to Cliffroyroycole  on winning the ZO contest, I voted for him, I thought that was an awesome way in saying what music means to him, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to him may he listen in great health!!
   
  and WHO WON THE 2nd ZO!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I can't wait, was it me, oh oh oh please say it was me, lol, yea right, if existentialism will win the votes of the DigiZoid staff, well then I'm a shoe in, but it will be nice to hear there decision, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   will win the  votes of the Digiziod staff well then I'm a shoe in, so why havenb't
   ..."


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

LOL, is it only me that got trouble understanding what ANDEROAN is talking about O_o
   
  As for ZO v2...
   

   
  Here take the money, take it!


----------



## ANDEROAN

but hey wait a minute I forgot to add the dancing sheep!
   
   touche! Ha Ha Ha, your real funny, no sense of humor, but your real funny, lol, thanks RPG 
   
  and if you would have taken the time to read my other post I think its quit un clear just exactly what I'm not trying to say, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , so if you haven't gotten it by now well then just lets forget it than, lol 
   
  and so let me forgo trying to clearify, lest we all get a headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , lol


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Please stop the insanity. This argument is never ending and to imply the audio industry follow neutrality as a goal for mastering all music is absurd. Ted Templeman didn't record Van Halen neutrally, Rasmussen and Clink didn't record and Justice for All neutrally, Bob Rock lost his mind and credibility for St. Anger. Adding bass via the zo to two of these and thowing St Anger is the garbage disposal is not watching a green tv and eating everything with ketchup. Please take this somewhere else. You dont have to have the last word, no reply is necessary. Last I checked PM works fine.


 
  You're confusing creative production styles with the necessity of a accurate/neutral monitoring signal chain. I already explained they are two different issues. Tools that professionals use have to be accurate/neutral, so they can actually be able to hear all the nuances of what they're doing, while what professionals DO with the tools (such as the usage of specific mic pre's mics, compressors, EQ's, reverbs...etc for intentional coloration) is to be creative--two completely different issues. So basically, accurate/neutral monitoring tools are used for monitoring the usage of creative coloration tools. And in order to hear that creative result as closely as to how those producers and engineers intended, you need to have your monitoring tool be as close to that industry standard of accurate/neutral as possible, so you would be hearing what they heard when they were working on the records. You won't get 100% close to what they heard, but if you don't try, you will be that much further deviated from what they heard. And if you try, you'll at least be within that acceptable range of minor deviation instead of severe deviation. 
   
  I hope that explains the difference.


----------



## estreeter

If the Kool-Aid tastes good, I'm drinking it. Short of meditating on a mountain in Nepal, most of our lives are enhanced in some way or other.


----------



## treal512

Was there a contest that happened? O_o


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


treal512 said:


> Was there a contest that happened? O_o


 






 I honestly was completely oblivious of any contest as well.


----------



## ANDEROAN

ggrrr, where you all been?
   
  but well yes there is/was one, DigiZoid was hosting a give away of two ZO's one by popular vote from all of us fellow Head-Fiers, and one by choice of the DigiZoid staff, I guess someone should have mentioned it on the thread here? oops! would have been nice to get feedback from the other brothers of the ZO,
   
  anyway the contest was to, in 1000 words or less, say what it is that music means to you, it started on august 14th and ran for a month, ended yesterday, and cliffroyroycole won the popular vote with 12 thumb up votes! so he gets a FREE ZO, ugh, lucky bugger, and all he did was quote songs, yuck, but it was pretty good I'll admit, I even voted for him, the second runner up got 10 thumbs up it was his one and only post? and 8 of his other thumb up votes were also from 1 time posters? I'm glad he didn't win or I would have called foul, but no harm no foul?
   
  so there's the skinny of that, I'm waiting to see who wins the second FREE ZO!!!!! is it me, oh oh oh! please please please, tell me it was me, lol, yea right, as if it was the 60's again


----------



## au5t3n5

@ANDEROAN
   
  this might be off topic, but you already have a zo v1, so why do you need another one? share the love.
   
  contest was run here: 
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/567377/digizoid-zo-contest-what-does-music-mean-to-you


----------



## ANDEROAN

haven't you noticed but off topic seems to be on topic as of lately for this thread, can't blame us, bidding time until V2 hits the streets, and then we can empty some our wallets of excess bagage
   
  oh I guess I wasn't really thinking of the ZO as a prize, but in the expression and recognition of what it is that music means to me,
   
  but I would want to hook them togehter to create a virtual vortex that can transport me thru time and I'd bring the ZO technology back to the egyptians and change the world thru the love of MUSIC, with ZO power, lol, well there's that, and I wanted to give it to my sister, she would really appreciate it alot!! a cancer survivor, she also likes to listen to tunes while she walka walka her dogs in the parks around town,
   
  thanks for pointing that out, I really am a little slow and sometimes don't make the right and direct connections, duh as if it wasn't noticeable, I was always priviledged in riding the shorter busses in life, lol,
   
  but if I win I will pass on the love to her, she was born on my birthday, when I was 5, I was sposed to get to name her, but my parents didn't want a girl named Blueberry, go figure, lol


----------



## au5t3n5

didnt you also have like 2 extra you sold on the forums you could have instead given to her....?


----------



## estreeter

Forget the ZO - hell, forget music. I just want a kilo of whatever ANDEROAN is currently injecting into his eyeballs .........


----------



## au5t3n5

probably the same stuff alice took to get to wonderland.
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Forget the ZO - hell, forget music. I just want a kilo of whatever ANDEROAN is currently injecting into his eyeballs .........


----------



## treal512

LOL! We love you, ANDEROAN


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> didnt you also have like 2 extra you sold on the forums you could have instead given to her....?


 


 yes but that was in recouping funds for other ventures, if i win this then I can afford to give it to her, and I really don't expect to win, it was just nice to put some thoughts and points of view out there, and with the contest it was very fun way to participate and share at the same time,
   
  the giving it to my sis is an after and very distant thought, well not much thought actually, lol, up until you kinda brought it to more light, thank you, I have to get out and about more, other than walk walking the dog in the parks around town, lol
   
  and fortunately its clean and sober for me, going on two years now! up from the black abyss of dispair, I put it in my contest essay, lol, YEE HA, in the immortal words of John McClane, yippy ki yi ya futher mucker, lol, life is a ripping great ride,


----------



## ANDEROAN

LOL, you all are too kind, good sense of humor, tanks, rumble rumble rumble
   
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Forget the ZO - hell, forget music. I just want a kilo of whatever ANDEROAN is currently injecting into his eyeballs .........


 
  Quote:


au5t3n5 said:


> probably the same stuff alice took to get to wonderland.


 
    
  hey that actually was pretty good the mini series that they just reshowed a few days ago,
   
   
   
  Quote:


treal512 said:


> LOL! We love you, ANDEROAN


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Is the Z2 out yet?


----------



## i2ehan

Nope. The wait trains still chugging along...


----------



## JamesMcProgger

well, my wallet is impatient.


----------



## estreeter

MizMoxie, can we please put McProgger out of _our_ misery ?


----------



## au5t3n5

What kind of cables are coming with the v2? just a short and simple plain jane 3.5 to 3.5? or a long one as well?


----------



## matt912836

How is this compared to the Fiio E11?


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





au5t3n5 said:


> What kind of cables are coming with the v2? just a short and simple plain jane 3.5 to 3.5? or a long one as well?


 


  No long cable this time. Just a short 3.5 to 3.5 and a USB charging cable.


----------



## au5t3n5

is it any better than the last one? or just same stock 3.5 to 3.5. i might plan ahead and purchase a custom 3.5 to 3.5 so i dont have to wait to get one once i get a zo...
  Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> No long cable this time. Just a short 3.5 to 3.5 and a USB charging cable.


----------



## eke2k6

*Argh! Give me the Zo! *


----------



## i2ehan

Really could have gone with my day without seeing that...


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Really could have gone with my day without seeing that...


 


  Were you eating, i2ehan?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD




----------



## treal512




----------



## i2ehan

^^  That should be all of our avatars until the release!


----------



## RPGWiZaRD




----------



## MizMoxie

Alright guys... impromptu contest (hope I don't get in trouble for this)...
   
  Free ZO.2 for the best avatar!


----------



## i2ehan

I call it, the *ZoMYGOD* effect!


----------



## au5t3n5




----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Alright guys... impromptu contest (hope I don't get in trouble for this)...
> 
> Free ZO.2 for the best avatar!


 
   
  Great idea! Haha and I thought this thread couldn't get any better.
   
  I'd personally suggest as a rule using the letters ZO in the picture, can be part of a word, abbrevation etc doesn't have to be separated. That's just my 0.20 though


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> Great idea! Haha and I thought this thread couldn't get any better.
> 
> I'd personally suggest as a rule using the letters ZO in the picture, can be part of a word, abbrevation etc doesn't have to be separated. That's just my 0.20 though


 

 Good idea! New rule then.
   
  Oh, and the contest will run until pre-orders start (which we promise, will be soon)! As soon as we have an ETA date from our manufacturer, we will be comfortable taking pre-orders. Thanks for hangin' in there everyone!


----------



## i2ehan




----------



## treal512

There! I done did it! I have no shame


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> There! I done did it! I have no shame


 

 I just can't help but laugh anytime I see that avatar, it's like impossible to keep a straight face. xD


----------



## shotgunshane

I'm drinkin' what they're sellin'.  Pass the ketchup.
   

   
  edit: It's misspelled for the pure joy of it.


----------



## pinoyman

well, this is mine....
  i really want the v2 so.....BAD!
  i chose this because i want my music to be cleanly-bold, simply-sexy, silky-smooth and to sound true to the recording or to the live music.


----------



## shotgunshane

ZO v. II
  Turn up to 11


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> well, this is mine....
> i really want the v2 so.....BAD!
> i chose this because i want my music to be cleanly-bold, simply-sexy, silky-smooth and to sound true to the recording or to the live music.


 

 Remember, for the entry to qualify, the letters ZO have to appear in the picture, can be part of a word, abbrevation etc.!


----------



## F900EX

digiZoid cat just got ZOed v 2 !!!!   Or    The digiZoid cat can't believe his ears !!! v2 out now
   
   

   
   
   
  I'm not good at editing gif's to add text, but I'm sure someone will think of a better slogan.
   
  Anyways that's my entry ......


----------



## alphaphoenix

In the name of fun to win the Zo v2:


----------



## MizMoxie

Ok guys!  It's official, we've started a new contest, please post your entries here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/571877/digizoid-zo-2-contest-show-me-the-zovatar#post_7756789
   
  To those who have already posted in here, please take a moment to repost your pictures in the new contest!  Thanks!!
   
  Let the fun begin!


----------



## pinoyman

for muZic.
  for mOvies.
  for anything.
  for U.
   
  ZO.
  bigger. bad. and better bass.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

It sux having a cold when your earchannels are stuffed with **** so you got a temporary hearing degredation and your music sounds a lot colder(no phun intended )/brighter/thinner mostly due to the lack of dynamicness and bass response. Well luckily using a few steps higher on the contour level takes care of this, what a versatail device, it never stops impressing me! Now I can also enjoy music when having a bad cold.


----------



## ANDEROAN

so what your saying is that the ZO can cure illness and raise the dead! holy shimolies Batcans, I new that it had powers but I never imagined, lol,
   
  Hey RPG, sorry to hear about your cold, I just got over not feeling good and had some ear pains, and I still toughed, and never stopped listening, now that i think about it it wound up being for only a short time? usually it winds up getting worse and lasts for a couple of weeks? this time I've had the ZO to protect me, your right the ZO is a very powerful weapon against the evils in life, whew thanks for doing that for, I owe you one,lol,
   
  but try taking off the tin foil off? I would guess from your self portrait that is now your ZOvater, that is more than likely your problem, lol, sorry I couldn't resist,
   
  but I hope you feel better soon,
   
  hey seriously though you might want to clean your IEM tips with some rubbing alchohal every few days so as to not add to your ear problem, just in case they might have gotten contaminated with something? when I started to have some ear pain I just wanted to eliminate any possibility that I might have gotten something on the tips and then transferred to my ears? anyways I was surprised when after only a short while I was over whatever it was that I was coming down with?
   
  peace out ZObro/sis? sorry no offense just not sure if your a sis or a bro of the ZO, lol


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

lolz, no ZObro  I don't use IEMs, was a work mate that affected me with this shiz. But I almost always get clogged ears when having a cold but it's already getting better now. Just have hold my nose and shut my mouth and blow and it usually opens up.


----------



## ANDEROAN

glad to hear ZOsis, poppin those ears, now it get the tin foil, lol, yea right, but sort of like when I've ridden in an airplane and have my ears pop 
   
  and you might try tea with honey and lemon, that really helps me out when I get head-colds


----------



## dfkt




----------



## i2ehan

*@dftk:* submit your entry *here* my friend.


----------



## dfkt

Oops, missed that thread. Thanks. (Only in it for the fun anyways...


----------



## Br777

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 

 nice... definitely one of the better ones.


----------



## estreeter

OK. since there is a dedicated thread for the avatars, can we PLEASE get this thread back on track ?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I don't know how they are gonna be able to top ZO v1 sound quality/performance wise though so I'll keep my v1 tight as it seems like an impossible task without at least doubling the budget or something.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> I don't know how they are gonna be able to top ZO v1 sound quality/performance wise though so I'll keep my v1 tight as it seems like an impossible task without at least doubling the budget or something.


 

 The biggest criticism of the V1 was that it only enhanced the lower registers - DigiZoid have claimed from day one that the ZO will improve our experience across the frequency spectrum. Hopefully, we will know soon enough.


----------



## ziocomposite

I believe that's the v3 that will allow it =).  It's been a while but that much I remember considering how awesome that would be.  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> The biggest criticism of the V1 was that it only enhanced the lower registers - DigiZoid have claimed from day one that the ZO will improve our experience across the frequency spectrum. Hopefully, we will know soon enough.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well it already does, it's just what untrained ears can't hear. It brings the whole range forward but it brings the whole range pretty much equally forward on lowest/lower contour levels so that what you percieve is no noteworthy balance change or anything. This is how ZO improves the dynamic range. Yes you can't tweak the highs or mids separately but it does bring a change to the whole FR range now too by bringing everything more forward. I've spent way too much time EQing myself so I'm familiar with this kind of change ZO brings.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I really really want to try the Zo with the beyer DT1350, a more full low end is what it needs for me to appreciate it better. 
   
  is V2 gonna have volume control?
  is it gonna be out this year?


----------



## shotgunshane

Volume control yes. 
  Out this year? Should be.


----------



## estreeter

Before, I was all messed up on drugs, now I'm all messed up on ZO .......


----------



## ANDEROAN

hey estreeter,
   
  I can relate,
   
  been there and done all of that, and it gets old quick,
   
  but now I'm someplace brand new, and doing something even greater, and I'm still there doing that, all messed on free basing ZO that is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and oh how sweet it is!
   
*must*,* find*, *headphones*, *and unite them with IEM's!* and shoot them directly into earcanals! *AARG!!*


----------



## pinoyman

i wonder WHY does my speaker sounds...distorted when paired with zo in between my ipod and speaker.
  tried it with my audioengine a5 and s8 sub.
  and also with the bose music monitor...
   
  but im not saying the zo is not good.
  it is with my mx980, ue700, fx700 and sr325is.
  its not really that good with if used with my speakers.
   
  just thinking...
   
  (oh, and the zo level is at max)


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> i wonder WHY does my speaker sounds...distorted when paired with zo in between my ipod and speaker.
> tried it with my audioengine a5 and s8 sub.
> and also with the bose music monitor...
> 
> ...


 


  Hmmm.... you shouldn't be having any problems pairing ZO with powered/computer speakers. In fact, we listen to music in our office using ZO and a 2.1 speaker system everyday. Could you provide me with a more detailed description of your setup (including iPod/speaker volume and/or other settings)? Pictures showing the setup would also be very helpful.


----------



## khaos974

pinoyman said:


> i wonder WHY does my speaker sounds...distorted when paired with zo in between my ipod and speaker.
> tried it with my audioengine a5 and s8 sub.
> and also with the bose music monitor...
> 
> ...




Hearing distortion at this level of boot is not surprising, the ZO provides a boost of nearly 12 dB (from dfkt's RMAA figures) at 35 Hz, which means the power is multiplied by 16 at 35 Hz. It's very likely that either the amplifier of your speakers is clipping or the driver itself is struggling against its mechanical limits.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> i wonder WHY does my speaker sounds...distorted when paired with zo in between my ipod and speaker.
> tried it with my audioengine a5 and s8 sub.
> and also with the bose music monitor...
> 
> ...


 


  If the speakers have volume control you should use a LOD to connect the ipod to the ZO, should be a cleaner signal.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





khaos974 said:


> Hearing distortion at this level of boot is not surprising, the ZO provides a boost of nearly 12 dB (from dfkt's RMAA figures) at 35 Hz, which means the power is multiplied by 16 at 35 Hz. It's very likely that either the amplifier of your speakers is clipping or the driver itself is struggling against its mechanical limits.


 

 ^ This. Simply lowering the windows volume slider might also help in case it's a case of clipping but if it's speaker amplifier related not giving enough juice (as a 12dB boost at 35Hz would end up eating a lot more) then lowering windows volume slider wouldn't help. But believe me the windows volume slider especially in Vista/Windows 7 can cause clipping/distortion on some setups/amps etc if set too high so you could try lower that one in case it's set to 100% and raise the vol on speaker itself instead. 
   
  On my soundcard if set Windows 7 slider to 100% I can't boost anything on the soundcard EQ without it distorting, but if I lower windows volume slider to say 50% I can boost the EQ by like +12dB just fine...


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> If the speakers have volume control you should use a LOD to connect the ipod to the ZO, should be a cleaner signal.


 
   
   
 [size=medium]The higher output voltage provided by the LOD will (almost) definitely cause distortion, as the ZO's input was not designed to accept line level signals. In fact, this setup could even cause damage to the ZO.    ​[/size]

  Therefore, we don't recommend using a LOD with the ZO (v1) unless you have a volume control cable connected between the LOD and the ZO's input! This way, you can limit the voltage level being provided to the ZO. It is for this very reason that we included volume control on ZO v2 - it will allow you to use a LOD without the need for an extra cable!
   
  But anyways, back to the problem at hand...
   
  As RPG recommended, the first thing I would try is adjusting the volume on your iPod so that it is about 1/4 of the way up. Then, use your speaker's volume control to get the desired volume: 
   
  [ Audio Source --> keep fixed at a lower volume ] ------ [ ZO ] ------ [ Speaker System --> vary level to get desired volume ] 
   
  We found this setup to work perfectly whenever using ZO with a player and speaker system that both have volume adjustment. Oh, and don't be surprised if you find yourself almost maxing out the volume on the speaker side... I've done it quite often with no  negative repercussions... yet.


----------



## pinoyman

Quote: 





mizmoxie said:


> Hmmm.... you shouldn't be having any problems pairing ZO with powered/computer speakers. In fact, we listen to music in our office using ZO and a 2.1 speaker system everyday. Could you provide me with a more detailed description of your setup (including iPod/speaker volume and/or other settings)? Pictures showing the setup would also be very helpful.


 


  yes, that's what i thought.
  there should have been NO problem with the sound.
  because it was stated that it can be use with speakers.
  anyway, my set up is:
   
  IPOD CLASSIC + 3.5mm interconnect + ZO + powered speakers (audioengine a5 and s8)
   
  sorry, cant provide anymore pics, because i already sold that speakers.
  i recently bought a zep by bowers and wilkins to replace my bookshelf speakers.
   
  from what i remember...my ipod's volume was at MAXIMUM level, and ZO's level is at MAX too...
  and im only controlling volume from the speaker itself.


----------



## pinoyman

^well, now i see where i went wrong with my set up.
  my mistake.
   
  so ipod's volume should be set at 1/4 only...
  thanks for the help.
   
  i should try that with my BOSE MUSIC MONITOR!


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





pinoyman said:


> ^well, now i see where i went wrong with my set up.
> my mistake.
> 
> so ipod's volume should be set at 1/4 only...
> ...


 
   
  Just to clarify..._start_ with your ipod's volume at 1/4. But if the output sounds weak even with the speaker system's volume maxed, slowly increase the player's volume (while decreasing the speaker system's volume) until the sound output is sufficient, but not causing distortion.
   
  ( I hope that wasn't too confusing! )


----------



## pinoyman

^nope. its clear as the day. hehehe
  gotta try it now.


----------



## slgerb

Just curious, has anyone ever tried coupling this with a Fiio e11 as a preamp?


----------



## i2ehan

Indeed my friend. I inquired about it *quite a few posts back*. It's funny you mentioned the Trumpets, because I too found their synergy with the Zo not too shabby (though I personally prefer to listen to them without), but the Tributes, for my ears, were a bit overkill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  P.S. Welcome to the *ZO*wners!


----------



## draven5494

Has anyone tried pairing the ZO with the HD598?  I love the 598s but think they could use a little more love down in the sub bass area.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





draven5494 said:


> Has anyone tried pairing the ZO with the HD598?  I love the 598s but think they could use a little more love down in the sub bass area.


 

 Read the part where others claim the ZO 'shifts' everything based on the setting you select - I suspect you want a choc-top ice-cream that retains the best of the 'vanilla' you have with the 598s, but I fear you might end up with something closer to a coffee-flavoured ice-cream. Personally, I like all three, but there really is only one way to find out for sure.........


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

As I got these Panasonic RP-HTF600 headphones I noticed a funny thing. First I always keep my ZO charged to the wall socket with an USB power adapter (so it should be pretty much fully charged all the time) so I noticed the charging indicator won't even light up when plugging in the Panasonics and playing some music (I left them burning-in over the night + work) and the light wasn't showing up at all BUT as soon as I plug in my Sony XB500 even if I don't have any music playing, the charging light indicator lights up immediatly just by plugging in the headphone. O_o


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> As I got these Panasonic RP-HTF600 headphones I noticed a funny thing. First I always keep my ZO charged to the wall socket with an USB power adapter (so it should be pretty much fully charged all the time) so I noticed the charging indicator won't even light up when plugging in the Panasonics and playing some music (I left them burning-in over the night + work) and the light wasn't showing up at all BUT as soon as I plug in my Sony XB500 even if I don't have any music playing, the charging light indicator lights up immediatly just by plugging in the headphone. O_o


 

 Hummm.... I've never had that happen to me before. Then again, I don't keep mine plugged in all the time either! From a brief initial investigation, one thing I can think of that would cause this is the difference in output impedance between the two 'phones. However, that difference is very small (56 ohms - 40 ohms = 16 ohms). The other cause could be associated with your battery.
   
  Paul is going to try and recreate your setup, and see if he can replicate the outcome. Until then, I wouldn't be too concerned.
   
  Also, just a little tip... keeping your ZO charged all the time will shorten the battery's lifespan. Li-polymer batteries need to be cycled (i.e., let it fully drain, then charge back up) probably at least once a week to exercise the battery's cells.


----------



## F900EX

MM,
   
  You know what I am going to ask you, so I need to say it lol ...
   
   ?


----------



## estreeter

I hope you aren't wondering where your V2 is - *mine arrived this morning* and I'm listening to it right now. I just assumed everyone else had theirs already ......  
   
  I'm just putting together an unboxing vid for YouTube, but I'll give you some impressions as soon as thats done. Just wait patiently by your keyboard, OK ?


----------



## au5t3n5

what?!?!?! BUT IVE BEEN WAITING EVERYDAY FOR THE UPDATE TO SAY ITS READY FOR PREORDER AS WELL AS ANY HEADFI DISCOUNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????!?!?!?
   
  if you are just messing with me...well your post piqued my interest to say the least.
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I hope you aren't wondering where your V2 is - *mine arrived this morning* and I'm listening to it right now. I just assumed everyone else had theirs already ......
> 
> I'm just putting together an unboxing vid for YouTube, but I'll give you some impressions as soon as thats done. Just wait patiently by your keyboard, OK ?


----------



## estreeter

Wait till McProgger and Analaxative realise the thing has shipped


----------



## i2ehan

Im not convinced, just curious. Pics please!


----------



## estreeter

I told you - I have to finish the unboxing vid. Until then, I suggest you watch the 'Charlie Sheen Roast' for inspiration.


----------



## i2ehan

EDIT:  *points to self*


----------



## shotgunshane

You don't feel your leg being pulled?


----------



## MizMoxie

*Update:*
   
  Just to clear up any confusion... *the ZO v2 is not yet available*.
   
  You know who is just messin' with you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I promise I will let you all know the second pre-ordering is available!


----------



## i2ehan

Don't tease me fellas! As if it isn't hard enough playing the waiting game. I don't need April to come around so soon.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I was almost about to get a heart attack cuz of your stunt! Was like What why didn't I get to know anything about it. xD


----------



## kmhaynes

LOL, nice try, estreeter!
  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I hope you aren't wondering where your V2 is - *mine arrived this morning* and I'm listening to it right now. I just assumed everyone else had theirs already ......


 
   
  Posted yesterday on the DigiZoid Facebook page:  "We finished the board design for ZO.2 yesterday, and it's on its way to our manufacturer!"
   
  Sorry to spoil the fun!


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I hope you aren't wondering where your V2 is - *mine arrived this morning* and I'm listening to it right now. I just assumed everyone else had theirs already ......
> 
> I'm just putting together an unboxing vid for YouTube, but I'll give you some impressions as soon as thats done. Just wait patiently by your keyboard, OK ?


 


  Eeeeevil


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I've already decided I won't sell my v1, it's too much of a gem to be sold even if I'd end up liking v2 more.  It was the first amp that really made me hear amping could make a substantial improvement/satisfaction boost.


----------



## estreeter

Chill out guys - even the ZO isnt worth cardiac arrest. Or is it ?


----------



## stozzer123

still loving the zo here guys but just wondering if any of you have had this issue.
   
  Just recently my zo has developed a very low level hiss, it still does everything the zo does but its just that im now getting this.  Iv tried switching my sources (cube c30, fuze v1, and ipod video (both through an amp an HO)  and my phones hje900, pfe and shure 480.  The issue was never there before and its not got any worse over the past week but it is annoying on certain tracks.
   
  Is there a reason this might happen or anything i can do to get it back? anyone else experienced it?
   
  thanks guys


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


rpgwizard said:


> I've already decided I won't sell my v1, it's too much of a gem to be sold even if I'd end up liking v2 more.  It was the first amp that really made me hear amping could make a substantial improvement/satisfaction boost.


 

 Too true indeed.​
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Chill out guys - even the ZO isnt worth cardiac arrest. Or is it ?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

is it out yeeeeeet?!!!!
   
  ok i read those posts ^
   
  any idea of the final price? at least a range.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Chill out guys - even the ZO isnt worth cardiac arrest. Or is it ?


----------



## yungshun

V2 better drop soon, I put money aside for it but I regretfully must admit I've been looking into other things to spend the dough on.

 (EDIT) Any ZOwners have the JDS Labs cMoyBB or the FiiO E6 who can give a little comparison?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

For me it's like no other amp can touch it at least in the 0 - $150 range. It's just that ZO pretty much nails it how I want it to sound like, others might have different taste in sound though.


----------



## gaspir324

What I've heard it will be 120$≥.


----------



## yungshun

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For me it's like no other amp can touch it at least in the 0 - $150 range. It's just that ZO pretty much nails it how I want it to sound like, others might have different taste in sound though.


 
  May I ask which amps in that price range you've owned/tried for comparison?
  Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> What I've heard it will be 120$≥.


 
  Huh?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For me it's like no other amp can touch it at least in the 0 - $150 range. It's just that ZO pretty much nails it how I want it to sound like, others might have different taste in sound though.


 


  call me an skeptic but I think that was a 'fanboi' comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm still interested though, I expect it to color things up, not to drive demanding headphones.
   
  edit:


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





yungshun said:


> Huh?


 

 Huh?


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


gaspir324 said:


> Huh?


 

 Huh?


----------



## F900EX

If you're buying the ZO to drive demanding headphones, you might as well be buying it for the wrong reasons lol


----------



## Freefallr4545

Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Huh?


 


  Huh?


----------



## gaspir324

Quote: 





freefallr4545 said:


> Huh?


 


  Huh?
  We can all wait till MixMozie says something solid but what I heard from Cindy (or whoever writes the emails, can't really remember the name) said it will be in the 100$ ±20$ range.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Huh?


 
   
  Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Quote:
> 
> Huh?


 

  Quote:


freefallr4545 said:


> Huh?


 
   
  Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Huh?
> We can all wait till MixMozie says something solid but what I heard from Cindy (or whoever writes the emails, can't really remember the name) said it will be in the 100$ ±20$ range.


 


 What the huh! are all the HUH's about ?
   
  well whatever, $120.00? I thought MizMoxie said they were gonna be free? lol


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Huh?
> We can all wait till MixMozie says something solid but what I heard from Cindy (or whoever writes the emails, can't really remember the name) said it will be in the 100$ ±20$ range.


 

 I'm going to take a wild guess that MizMoxie and Cindy are the same person. I know - crazy, right, what with DigiZoid being an enterprise employing thousands ....
   
  Of course, if they arent, that was just the moonshine talking, and you can kiss my artichokes.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> For me it's like no other amp can touch it at least in the 0 - $150 range. It's just that ZO pretty much nails it how I want it to sound like, others might have different taste in sound though.


 


 I dont even think of it as an 'amp', although it undeniably has amplification capabilities. Its what I does to the signal BEFORE the amp stage that interests me.
   
  BTW, I suspect you might find this interesting:
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-latest-must-have-the-fiio-e10-usb-dacamp/ 
   
  I have been critical of Mike's writing style in the past, particularly his overly rosy opinion of almost *everything* he reviews, but its hard to go past that price for a DAC/amp which, if Mike is to be believed, will drive some surprisingly big cans. Of course, given that the ZO also 'processes' the original signal, I think we have a ready-made comparison for someone with around $200 who is willing to buy both and write up a comparo. *McProgger seems keen*.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Sherlock Holmes couldn't have deduced it any better!! 
   
  moonshine and artichokes, MizMoxie and Cinthia, hhmmmm, I understand your logic and I can see the connection, now pass the moonshine, I need some to wash down my icecream and atichokes, mmm, ggrrrr, lol,


----------



## i2ehan

*@ANDEROAN:* huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*@estreeter:* how's your Zo V2?


----------



## JamesMcProgger

*@estreeter: *shame the E10 only work with USB power, no batteries. so I guess it cant be used as a stand alone portable amp


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I dont even think of it as an 'amp', although it undeniably has amplification capabilities. Its what I does to the signal BEFORE the amp stage that interests me.
> 
> BTW, I suspect you might find this interesting:
> 
> ...


 

 I don't need the DAC part, especially USB DAC, soundcard suits me better as I'm a tweaker kind of guy and USB dacs doesn't offer enough options.  Had been nice if Mike had reviewed ZO I think he'd be suprised, oh well maybe when v2 is released. I will try to bug him about it at some point. 
   
  And to clarify Cindy and MizMoxie aren't the same person, I've dealt with MizMoxie over email, her name is Karen Berg. I believe Cindy is usually taking care of orders and Karen is DigiZoid's PR/marketing/contact kind of person.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> And to clarify Cindy and MizMoxie aren't the same person, I've dealt with MizMoxie over email, her name is Karen Berg.


 


 are you certain, cuz Sherlock Estreeter Holmes, sure has a valid point, when was the last time you talked to them both at the same time on this fabricated e-mail thingy you keep claiming, lol, o.k. enough moonshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm gonna be sick, ggrrr, lol, glerp, and then why won't Karen return the Hulks phone calls, all she's doing is making him MAD, and now the price of the v2? uh oh too late, watch out MizMoxie!!


----------



## MizMoxie

I'm really sorry that we haven't been able to definitively announce the launch date and pricing on v2 yet. However, in regards to pricing, we are targeting $100 or less. The release date is dependent on our manufacturing partner's lead time, and therefore, I don't want to promise you guys anything until we know for sure when they will be delivered to us.    
  
   
  Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> And to clarify Cindy and MizMoxie aren't the same person, I've dealt with MizMoxie over email, her name is Karen Berg. I believe Cindy is usually taking care of orders and Karen is DigiZoid's PR/marketing/contact kind of person.


 

 Btw...RPGWiZaRD is 100% correct.


----------



## MizMoxie

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I'm still interested though, I expect it to color things up, not to drive demanding headphones.


 


  FYI... this was taken directly from dfkt's review of ZO on ABI:
   
  Quote: 





> The ZO is powerful enough to drive basically any high impedance or low sensitivity phone you throw at it. It doesn’t break a sweat driving some 300 Ohm Sennheiser HD650 or some inefficient DBI Pro-700 or Koss KSC75. As far as amplification goes, the ZO adds about 4-6dB of ‘regular’ gain to the input signal, which translates to ‘twice as loud’ in most cases...


 
   
  Oh, and v2 has higher gain than v1 (approx. 5dB more from initial electrical tests). V2 will also have two amps - a pre-amp feeding a power amp.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

^ well now I'm speechless, in the good way. will wait to see what the Zo2 does to my HD25 and DT1350.
   
  careful with those partners, see what happened to FiiO


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> And to clarify Cindy and MizMoxie aren't the same person, I've dealt with MizMoxie over email, her name is Karen Berg. I believe Cindy is usually taking care of orders and Karen is DigiZoid's PR/marketing/contact kind of person.


 
   


mizmoxie said:


> I'm really sorry that we haven't been able to definitively announce the launch date and pricing on v2 yet. However, in regards to pricing, we are targeting $100 or less. The release date is dependent on our manufacturing partner's lead time, and therefore, I don't want to promise you guys anything until we know for sure when they will be delivered to us.
> 
> 
> Btw...PRGWiZaRD is 100% correct.


 
  that's quite alright MizMoxie, you never want to rush a great thing! and that means there will be time for some more contests, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hhmmm, what could trhe next one be? lol
   
  and
   
  awe RPG is right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and you don't have a secret identity, and your not really an undercover operative, ie. Bruce Wayne by day and a caped crusader at night! 
   
  I'll let these two know so they'll quit fighting over who gets to donate their DNA for v3? awe this is turning into a bummer, oh well back to ZOatia, lol
   

    
  well then hello there Karen, aka MizMoxie, and welcome to ZOland, I'll vote you queen of all of the ZOatians, and you can bring the sun back to our land, and the cow will come off of the moon, when you bring the v2 and its extra 5dB,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       
   
                                    
   
   
       
  Quote:


mizmoxie said:


> FYI... this was taken directly from dfkt's review of ZO on ABI:
> 
> 
> *Oh, and v2 has higher gain than v1 (approx. 5dB more from initial electrical tests). V2 will also have two amps - a pre-amp feeding a power amp.*


 


*WOAH!!  *tha't awesome news, the ZO was a heavy hitter, now v2 is going interstellar!
   
Thanks for the news, agent MizMoxie! you'll always be DigiZolds best undercover operative to me, lol


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

That sounds indeed very nice if the price stays roughly the same as v1 which seems like too good to be true to me but if that's your target... xD


----------



## ChrisSC

@ Mizmoxie:

Any chance you guys can include a band or something to hold the zo together with an iPhone/mp3 player/etc.? (if not, no worries)


----------



## estreeter

OK, I stand corrected. On everything except the part where I said McProgger had Aspberger's Syndrome - of course, that makes him a hero and an inspiration to us all. ANDEROAN, however, may have been stealing the meds McProgger _should_ be taking .....


----------



## ANDEROAN

the resolve to your request lies wrapped around broccoli, lol, well at least that I've been collecting, I make some wicked pasta salad which includes adding broccoli to the mix, mmmm,
   
  either that or you could probably get some decent rubber bands at a local office supply store, or ALO http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo.html  has some nice ones? for $10.+$7.=$17.?=expensive?        
  
  Quote: 





chrissc said:


> @ Mizmoxie:
> 
> Any chance you guys can include a band or something to hold the zo together with an iPhone/mp3 player/etc.? (if not, no worries)


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> *@estreeter: *shame the E10 only work with USB power, no batteries. so I guess it cant be used as a stand alone portable amp


 


  I wouldnt use any amp in a truly portable scenario - just IEMs straight from a DAP. Bedside rigs, however, offer a host of possibilities. Imagine:
   
*Laptop -> E10 -> ZO -> phones*
   
  Instead of the headphone out on your DAP, the E10 has an analog line-out along with coaxial digital out, giving you even more flexibility.  Overkill ? Probably, but its cheaper than my current bedside setup. How many DAPs let you game on a 15" widescreen with explosions etc rendered at anything that even approaches a speaker rig ?
   
  Two hundred bucks, assuming you dont need phones - thats chump change for a man of your means.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> the resolve to your request lies wrapped around broccoli, lol, well at least that I've been collecting, I make some wicked pasta salad which includes adding broccoli to the mix, mmmm,
> 
> either that or you could probably get some decent rubber bands at a local office supply store, or ALO http://aloaudio.com/alo-audio-silicone-amp-straps-black-with-logo.html  has some nice ones? for $10.+$7.=$17.?=expensive?


 
   
  $17 for 3 rubber bands? damnit. well considering the price of their interconnects the $6 rubber band makes sense lol.
   
I got me these and even that is overkill


----------



## ANDEROAN

Hey James, thanks for the link! 
   
  that is a pretty good deal, and free shipping! do you know how long they are? the pic shows them wrapping around the long way on someones rig, and do they go good w/broccoli, they look a little chewy? lol,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!    lol


----------



## stozzer123

wow, i use either the rubber band my postman has my mail in or a black cable tie and cut it off.
   
  this aint not pony show........... i guess its a zo'ny show!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> Hey James, thanks for the link!
> 
> that is a pretty good deal, and free shipping! do you know how long they are? the pic shows them wrapping around the long way on someones rig, and do they go good w/broccoli, they look a little chewy? lol,
> 
> ...


 

 long/short enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Its fits just a little loose in the ipod alone.


----------



## ChrisSC

Thanks for the band suggestions!


----------



## illquid

I got a band suggestion.... how about Led Zep?


----------



## ANDEROAN

Huh ?, Led Zep, sounds a little extreme, and not to say quite expensive just to hold your rig together, lol, 
   
  no, I recomend Band of Brothers, yea ZObrothers that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol, plus they would be handy in a pinch if someone wanted to jack you for your ZO, lol, although I bet that Jimmy Page, and Robert Plant, could open up an awesome can of woop rock on anyone who tried to do the same, lol


----------



## kmhaynes

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> ...  do you know how long they are? ...


 


 I also have the NuForce bands -- pressed flat they are about 2.75 inches / 72 mm long.  Using two fingers, it stretches to about 4 inches wide, 2 fingers tall. 
   
  Brocolli not included, but I do use some of the blue / purple broc bands as well.


----------



## au5t3n5

Find a girl. Take a hair tie. I have been using my girlfriend's for quite sometime, and it is a nice soft clothed band, not a rubbery thing. While it isn't the most secure band in the world, it gets the job done. It might help if you know the girl though, I do not suggest stealing hair ties from girls you do not know very well. That could be very awkward.
  
  Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> I also have the NuForce bands -- pressed flat they are about 2.75 inches / 72 mm long.  Using two fingers, it stretches to about 4 inches wide, 2 fingers tall.
> 
> Brocolli not included, but I do use some of the blue / purple broc bands as well.


----------



## ANDEROAN

thanks kmhaynes,
   
  that sounds about the perfect length, and if you add a piece of rubber shelf liner in between whatever you happen to be banding together, that seems to really help hold the whole rig together,
   
  of course you'll need to change the broccoli every few days of it will get mushy, yuck, $4.00 shipped from Amazon is a good enough deal!  when it comes to broccoli I'll pack my own, lol
   
  Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> I also have the NuForce bands -- pressed flat they are about 2.75 inches / 72 mm long.  Using two fingers, it stretches to about 4 inches wide, 2 fingers tall.
> 
> Brocolli not included, but I do use some of the blue / purple broc bands as well.


----------



## burtomr

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> Led Zep, sounds a little extreme, I bet that Jimmy Page, and Robert Plant, could open up an awesome can of woop rock on anyone who tried to do the same, lol


----------



## estreeter

*If we can get back to the ZO (!):*

Is it just my calendar, or are we fast running out of 'September' ? So *unlike* an amp builder to miss a projected delivery estimate 

It feels like its been months, but I guess its just been weeks. Lots of weeks.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Huh! what you talkin bout willis? whatcha mean we, your the only one with a ZO v2 already, lol, so why don't *YOU* get back to* YOUR* ZO v2 and let us comiserate the fact that the whole of sept is now passing us by the best way we can, huddled in a group making cardboard cutouts of the ZO v2's the best way we can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol, and making up ZOvatars, by the by I ain't seen yours? lol,
   
  oh and waiting for the next contest give away, rumor is that MizMoxie is going to give away a miata along with the next ZO contest, so whoever wins will have something nice to drive their ZO around in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, well that's the talk around the water cooler that is, lol 

  
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I hope you aren't wondering where your V2 is - *mine arrived this morning* and I'm listening to it right now. I just assumed everyone else had theirs already ......
> 
> I'm just putting together an unboxing vid for YouTube, but I'll give you some impressions as soon as thats done. Just wait patiently by your keyboard, OK ?


----------



## estreeter

ANDEROAN, we've had this discussion before - you are supposed to take TWO of the blue pills and only ONE of the green ones. Per day, not per hour.

Clearly, you've been popping them like Smarties ......


----------



## ANDEROAN

LOL, plenty of green ones, just none of the blue ones, lol, and more like popping them like "smartie" pants that is, lol 
   
  and now I suppose I'll have to go to bed without having my ketchup over icecream, lol, I never get to have any fun, Hulkster tired now, you lucky me not smash, lol,
   
  btw you real funny, haha, no sense of humor, but you real funny, lol, now go away spider, er um, I mean estreeterman, take your web of flies and ZO off, you startin to "bug" me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol, no not really just kiddin, hehe,


----------



## gaspir324

I really need the same stuff ANDEROAN is taking so I can get some exitment to my music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe I will start to hear with my eyes and see with my 'phones.


----------



## stozzer123

lol the dude was a normal 9-5 schmo before he got his zo....... it just............. changed him


----------



## ANDEROAN

but be careful you might start tasting colors also, but if your avatar is a self portrait try just startintg with a haircut, lol

       Quote:


gaspir324 said:


> I really need the same stuff ANDEROAN is taking so I can get some exitment to my music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
        Quote:
   Originally Posted by *stozzer123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
  lol the dude was a normal 9-5 schmo before he got his zo....... it just............. changed him 

   
  Now I live in the land of the ZO, hey ther's a place that just opened up down the street anyone interested, lol


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


anderoan said:


> Now I live in the land of the ZO, hey ther's a place that just opened up down the street anyone interested, lol


 

 Sorry. No longer vacant. The guy up the street from me has me concerned however. Even in the late night hours, he's persistently chanting about some Zo God. Might have to get a restraining order soon.


----------



## estreeter

What if we get this hunk of plastic and its a disappointment ? I worry about ANDEROAN - this could completely sever his tenuous grip on reality .....


----------



## ANDEROAN

been there done that, lol, I can take a hint, I also don't want to drive any property values down, so I know I know, back to bed and take a blue pill this time, lol
  
  Quote: 





i2ehan said:


> Quote:
> Sorry. No longer vacant. The guy up the street from me has me concerned however. Even in the late night hours, he's persistently chanting about some Zo God. Might have to get a restraining order soon.


 
   
  Quote: 





estreeter said:


> What if we get this hunk of plastic and its a disappointment ? I worry about ANDEROAN - this could completely sever his tenuous grip on reality .....


 

 awe its o.k. I don't really think there is anything to severe, lol, I don't spend too much time there anyways, I've found it to be too drab and a little dull,
   
  and I forgive your blasphemy, I was once where you are, and all paths lead to ? well someplace,
   
  anyways, how can the v2 that will have a higher gain than v1 (approx. 5dB more from initial electrical tests) and V2 will also have two amps - a pre-amp feeding a power amp, be anywhere near a dissapointment? well if it is, I will promise to take the painful covert, sshhh, trip back to reality to fix it, I don't have an S tatooed to my chest fot nothing, lol,


----------



## estreeter

I look at the minor changes (to my eyes) between Stepdance and 2Stepdance and wonder if those who have both feel they have really 'upgraded' - in this case, Digizoid appear to have made a concerted effort to really revamp the entire product.


----------



## ANDEROAN

yes nice to be looking forward to, and seeing what it will bring to the listening trip,
   
  with the digital audio control, and a new 24 hours of battery life! and with a 1 hour charge time! those will be very welcomed features,
   
  and as far as pre-amp to power amp? does the v1 have this? and a 5dB increase!!
   
  I'll be looking forward to running it straight from the lod of my 7th gen classic, and be able to pull my Voyager out of the equasion, for once I'll be sporting more of a portable setup, free, free, I'll be free at last, er um, well it'll be nice to have more options on how to run my equipment in my rigs setup?


----------



## au5t3n5

last day of september!!! where is this mythical zo?!?!


----------



## gaspir324

Still 23h and 31 minutes remaining all around the world. IT CAN AND WILL LAUNCH!


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





gaspir324 said:


> Still 23h and 31 minutes remaining all around the world. IT CAN AND WILL LAUNCH!


 


  It *MUST *launch


----------



## F900EX

I think this is going to be a space shuttle launch ......
   
   
  Joking aside, I'd rather them take their time and not rush it....  get it right the 1st time then having to deal with potential problems and returns etc later ..


----------



## gaspir324

Of course but we can still hope.... there will always be hope.. still 14ish hours left on the other side of the world of september.


----------



## i2ehan

Quote:


f900ex said:


> I think this is going to be a space shuttle launch ......
> 
> 
> Joking aside, *I'd rather them take their time and not rush it....  get it right the 1st time then having to deal with potential problems and returns etc later ..*


 

 Ditto.


----------



## estreeter

Here's a happy thought from a facebook fiend, er, *friend* :

Heri Sim Hope there are no issues with it. As many companies' v2 products might introduce "bugs" or be less reliable than their v1


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Any status updates? Every day is a new long painful wait... :s


----------



## estreeter

Word on the street points to a November release for both the V2 and the Fiio E10 - plenty of time to buy some shiny new cans to go with these toys !


----------



## F900EX

Well IF it is a November release, I'm kinda disappointed. I'm sure they want to release it asap and again I am sure it's for reasons beyond there control.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





f900ex said:


> Well IF it is a November release, I'm kinda disappointed. I'm sure they want to release it asap and again I am sure it's for reasons beyond there control.


 

 Wait till 'November' slides into 'December', and then we find ourselves in 2012 ...
   
  Cheer up - if the length of time between Skylab's review of the L3 prototype and Triad Audio actually shipping the thing, Head-Fiers are a patient bunch.


----------



## treal512




----------



## eke2k6

lol


----------



## stozzer123

theres a faint whiff of x3 in this room


----------



## rezel

Really would love to put in a pre-order about now.
   
  It's October and I couldn't help but send a email asking when the Zo 2 launches. >.<
   
  I have a shipito consolidation box just itching to be sent but I've decided to wait until I can add this.
   
  The waiting game continues...


----------



## MizMoxie

Hey everyone,
   
  Please make sure to check out the new thread for recent updates/announcements surrounding the ZO.2 launch!
   
  Found here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/574126/digizoid-zo-2-news-thread


----------



## rezel

Regarding the review, has anyone tried a Zo with a K701/2 ? Very curious how the Zo affects it.


----------



## metalgear

i'm curious to really understand the technology behind this.
   
  isn't it colouring the music and adding something to the chain? my guess is it works like a second amp in-line - much like what Musical Fidelity's "superchargers"
  (http://www.stereophile.com/solidpoweramps/907mf).
   
  also it can't just add bass/treble without modifying the total sound signature - would the "imaging" of a well-recorded CD, say Jazz at the Pawnshop, stay the same? the imagined placements and distances of the players and instruments on the set?
   
  anyone care to review a few notable and common CDs with the Zo to elaborate?


----------



## estreeter

Its white mans magic. Given my woeful performance in physics and maths at both secondary and tertiary level, I dont pretend to understand what these guys are actually doing to the signal - as long as it works when my V2 arrives, I will be very happy. If not, I will have learnt a valuable lesson re blazing FOTMs and the calming effects of beer. Now *that* is one 'signal processor' I completely understand !


----------



## pinoyman

i didnt hear any coloration, but improvement to the quality and presentation of my music.
  from digital to analog, its like that.


----------



## WakiDabeast

so just got the Digizoid ZO2, and I gotta say I love it. This thing brings power, it gives the bass one hell of a kick, as much as my 7.1 Yamaha receiver. The bass boost has an interesting contour, it is a lot like a bypass, the same way a sub woofer works hence the "personal sub woofer". It is really great, it does not warm the treble or mids too much, but I feel like the lower mids could use some more mids and less warmth, but that is very seldom. I like the black background too, and it is a HUGE step up from the E6, I absolutely hate the E6 now... It simply made my music warmer. This little device works wonders, granted in terms of amplification it isn't good considering there is only two presets and the lower one is really quiet and the higher one isn't as hifi.


----------



## FieldingMellish

Is getting an LOD expressly for the ZO2 a waste of money? I'd be running it from in iPhone 4.


----------



## ChrisSC

Quote: 





fieldingmellish said:


> Is getting an LOD expressly for the ZO2 a waste of money? I'd be running it from in iPhone 4.


 
  There's some improvement, how noticeable it is is up to your ears.  You can get a cheap and decent one from fiio for about 6bucks.


----------



## Gilly87

Sorry to gravedig but
   
  Oh my Jesus
   
  Am I the only one who saw that first graph on the page for the SE530 with 32 ohm load, and just kind of laughed stupidly? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





dfkt said:


> Full RMAA tests here: http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/index.php?dir=&search=digizoid&search_mode=f
> 
> Conclusion: no matter if low impedance or difficult multi-armature IEMs, the ZO drives them just fine, without any issues, without bass roll-off, or without frequency response roller coasters. Everything else is just fine as well.
> 
> (Some of the no load tests were with USB plugged in, to recharge - their noise level, THD, IMD, are somewhat off, due to USB being noisy - the 16 Ohm and 32 Ohm tests have no such issues.)


----------



## Swimsonny

Hey guys, here is my unboxing video, size comparison and set up guide!
   
   




  Not Sure if this is working so link is here
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zax07_gwLo&feature=plcp


----------



## Gintaras

ZO2 is excellent product, small, lightweight, and does what it says superbly. i use ZO in subwoofer mode with C3 and find it amazing for the price and conviniently portable. this will not replace a portable amp or DAC with line ins and outs... but ZO 2 will inject bass across the entire range to bring music to live. ZO is a good example of when a superb implementation and simplicity pay off. could not be more happier with this product, congratulations @ ZO team.


----------



## ChrisSC

This little device is the best thing I've found on head-fi in terms of cost/benefit performance.. it just makes everything so musical!
   
  Does anybody have any info on when the zo3 with full spectrum smartvektor implemention is dropping?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> This little device is the best thing I've found on head-fi in terms of cost/benefit performance.. it just makes everything so musical!
> 
> Does anybody have any info on when the zo3 with full spectrum smartvektor implemention is dropping?


 
   
  Just sent the manufacture a message to see if/when they will be working on it. Hopefully they will respond soon.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

There's slight delay on the ZO3 due to some stuff they are currently working on, I won't spill the beans exactly what though but they will probably do that themselves soon.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Any idea when itll be out?


----------



## Gilly87

Z03?

Subbed thread [(o).(o)]


----------



## krismusic

Sorry if this has already been covered but this is a loong thread. Anyone found that interference is a problem when using the Zo  with a 'phone as a DAP?


----------



## Gilly87

I think I've read about this problem before but I can't offer first-hand experience.
 Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Sorry if this has already been covered but this is a loong thread. Anyone found that interference is a problem when using the Zo  with a 'phone as a DAP?


----------



## disastermouse

I was super-psyched about the ZO2.  It's sitting in a drawer somewhere because I hated it.  Maybe there's something wrong with my ears because I also hate the O2.


----------



## krismusic

I doubt that there is anything wrong with your ears. Different flavours for different folks. I am sceptical because I have always been of the opinion that all that processing can do is f* ck the original signal up. I know that I dislike BBE and the contour switch on my Graham Slee Voyager. The idea of transforming the sound of an accurate but uninvolving rig for £80 is very tempting though.


----------

